# Ufficiale: Allegri resta al Milan



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento 3 Giugno

*Comunicato Ufficiale:

MILANO - Ecco le parole del Presidente Onorario Silvio Berlusconi al termine del vertice di Arcore con Adriano Galliani e Massimiliano Allegri:

"Abbiamo gioito insieme davanti a Milan Channel per la vittoria della squadra Primavera che è approdata alle semifinali scudetto. Sono felice per l'andamento del settore giovanile rossonero che vede nelle finali anche le squadre Allievi e Giovanissimi Nazionali. Con Galliani e Allegri abbiamo avuto una franca e cordiale discussione in cui si è rivisitata e analizzata la stagione passata e c'è stato un chiarimento su alcune cose. Si è trovato un accordo su diritti e doveri della Società verso l'allenatore e dell'allenatore verso la Società. Inoltre, si è parlato anche del tipo di gioco che il Milan dovrà praticare e sulla rosa della prossima squadra. Sono state anche tracciate le linee guida del prossimo mercato. Il rapporto con l'allenatore, che non si è mai interrotto, continua con fiducia e in assoluta e reciproca stima".*


Aggiornamento:

*Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



Aggiornamento 25 Maggio

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Sabato 25 Maggio, sulla situazione del Milan:**

Lunedì vertice ad Arcore. Berlusconi invita Galliani e Allegri. Conferma o addio? Salgono le azioni di Max su Seedorf.*



Aggiornamento 24 Maggio:

*Il DS della Roma Franco Baldini al Tg1:"Sì, Allegri vuole la Roma. Ma non è l'unico. Sono molti gli allenatori che hanno cercato la Roma. E tra questo c'è Allegri".*


Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.


Aggiornamento 21 Maggio


*Allegri sta tornando a Milano da Livorno. Nelle prossime ore (già stasera?) ci sarà l'incontro decisivo con Adriano Galliani*


Aggiornamento 20 Maggio:

*Galliani alla gazza: "Mercoledì sentiremo cosa intende fare allegri e poi ne parleremo con il presidente e prenderemo una decisione univoca."*




Silvio Berlusconi, intercettato da una giornalista di GazzettaGialloRossa al Palazzo dei congressi ha dichiarato:"Dopo Siena Milan Allegri andrà alla Roma"

La prima pagina della Gazza in edicola oggi 17 Maggio








Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Ma quanto parla questo???


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Mister...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

S'era capito che sarebbe partito e la Roma è effettivamente una destinazione plausibile. La Roma dopo Zeman e Andreazzoli con Allegria fa il salto di qualità, checché se ne dica, dopo Conte è il migliore in serie A.
Oggi come oggi son curioso di sapere chi siederà sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Maggio 2013)

il solito tempismo di silvio
aspettare tre giorni no eh?


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> il solito tempismo di silvio
> aspettare tre giorni no eh?



Mamma mia... veramente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Lo avrebbe detto ad un giornalista romano nel Palazzo dei COngressi.

Certo che poteva aspettare Siena.. solito tempismo impeccabile per fare casino...


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornato il primo post


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Povero Galliani, si sbatte per rassicurare Allegri e Silvio due giorni prima della gara decisiva spara queste cose..... 
Spero che Berlusconi è tutta la sua famiglia siano presto un lontano ricordo per il Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Maggio 2013)

Lunedì verrà ufficializzato il rinnovo di Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2013)

Ma aspettare domenica sera no eh??????


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2013)

meglio di lui in A non ce n'è (neanche il parruccone)... vedremo chi andiamo a pescare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Sky attende l'audio dell'intervista, il che renderebbe ufficiale ogni cosa.


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

Che tempismo...


----------



## MisterBet (17 Maggio 2013)

Sulla Gazzetta sottolineano "in tono scherzoso"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Dicono fosse con tono scherzoso... beh, peggio ancora... cosa serve mettere dei dubbi falsi prima della partita decisiva?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi su Allegri: "E' già della Roma, l'annuncio sarà dato dopo la partita con il Siena".

Corriere dello Sport


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

Solita battuta del Berlusca , ma ancora nn lo conoscete ? Dai


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

Fa sempre battute, anche per le cose serie. Quindi...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dicono fosse con tono scherzoso... beh, peggio ancora... cosa serve mettere dei dubbi falsi prima della partita decisiva?



Vabbè,non è che ora i calciatori hanno perso ogni certezza.Il nano oramai ha perso il lume della ragione,ma i ragazzi sono concentrati sulla partita di domenica sera,non penseranno a ste pirlate.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Solita battuta del Berlusca , ma ancora nn lo conoscete ? Dai



Battuta o realtà poteva evitarsela per qualche giorno.


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> S'era capito che sarebbe partito e la Roma è effettivamente una destinazione plausibile. La Roma dopo Zeman e Andreazzoli con Allegria fa il salto di qualità, checché se ne dica, dopo Conte è il migliore in serie A.
> Oggi come oggi son curioso di sapere chi siederà sulla nostra panchina.



clarence seedorf.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè,non è che ora i calciatori hanno perso ogni certezza.Il nano oramai ha perso il lume della ragione,ma i ragazzi sono concentrati sulla partita di domenica sera,non penseranno a ste pirlate.



Non ho commentato quello che potrebbero fare i calciatori, solo la pirlata di Berlusconi che non era da fare nè come scherzo nè come annuncio ufficiale tre giorni prima di questa partita..


----------



## Ale (17 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Allegri: "E' già della Roma, l'annuncio sarà dato dopo la partita con il Siena".
> 
> Corriere dello Sport



sa anche contro chi giocheremo la prossima? e sticazzi, questa si che è una notizia!!

cmq grandissimo silvio. finalmente una bella notizia.


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

Gira questa immagine della gazzetta di domani, la posto


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Battuta o realtà poteva evitarsela per qualche giorno.



Si ma ormai lo conoscete e lo conoscono anche a milanello , nn incide minimamente niente su nulla , la verità e' che ancora si devono parlare e per quanto io voglia che allegri se ne vada e tutto ancora da decidere ci sono esattamente le stesse possibilità che se ne vada e che rimanga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri va alla Roma..... Mazzarri dove va? Resta a Napoli, vero?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2013)

ma quando se ne va sto presidente inutile?? non lo sopporto più


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Maggio 2013)

La fine del progetto prima dell'inizio.


Il prossimo sarà una marionetta, poi ci divertiamo con chi vuole la sua testa ora


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Maggio 2013)

battuta o no,credo proprio che allegri(anche in caso di 3°posto)alla fine decida comunque di andarsene di sua spontanea volontà


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> battuta o no,credo proprio che allegri(anche in caso di 3°posto)alla fine decida comunque di andarsene di sua spontanea volontà



.....Allegri ha sopportato fin troppo. Farebbe bene a sbattere la porta in faccia a Berlusconi dopo aver conquistato il terzo posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Come non detto, la prima pagina del Corriere dello Sport riporta subito la mia paura... "Voci su Mazzarri".

Per fortuna è il Cds


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

Potrebbe succedere qualcosa di simile all'addio di ancelotti: annuncio dopo la gara e con in tasca, si spera, la qualificazione.


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

L'audio è già disponibile su gazzettagiallorossa, il tono scherzoso non è evidente


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

*Laudisa: Allegri come Conte. Per restare, chiede rinnovo di contratto e rinforzi.*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Maggio 2013)

evito di festeggiare anzitempo; con berlusconi l'inculada è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Battuta o realtà poteva evitarsela per qualche giorno.



Ci stavo pensando ieri sera  , ma perché in Inghilterra Benitez può dire a fine febbraio che lascerà il Chelsea a fine stagione, e poi vincere l’Europa League e centrare il terzo posto in Premier, e perché in Germania il Bayern può annunciare Guardiola a gennaio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando ieri sera  , ma perché in Inghilterra Benitez può dire a fine febbraio che lascerà il Chelsea a fine stagione, e poi vincere l’Europa League e centrare il terzo posto in Premier, e perché in Germania il Bayern può annunciare Guardiola a gennaio?



altra cultura


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

*Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.*


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.*



Ahahahahhaha un altro scoop di biscardone


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.*



allora è per forza uno nuovo, mica andrà in trasmissione per parlare di acciuga, ormai è 3 anni che è qua.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

Ma quindi che fa? Resta ? Se ne va?


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Maggio 2013)

Per parlare "anche" del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> allora è per forza uno nuovo, mica andrà in trasmissione per parlare di acciuga, ormai è 3 anni che è qua.



...Silvio sarebbe, secondo me, capacissimo invece di andare a dire che conferma la fiducia ad Allegri avendolo sempre apprezzato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Dall'audio è completamente impossibile capire se è scherzoso o meno.
Io capisco "E' già tutto fatto, è vostro".


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

cmq può andare in trasmissione e confermarlo e esorerarlo la settimana dopo. 

è capace di tutto. 

ancora ho nelle orecchie galliani ospite telefonico a telelombardia che conferma la permanenza di ibra e parla del rinnovo di thiago fino al 2017. 
fanno e disfano quando gli pare e piace.


----------



## Frikez (17 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.*



Brondo Bresidende


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Anche la Repubblica conferma la notizia su Biscardi, è in una nota di fianco al file audio.

Chissà se resisteranno a non dire niente per tutta la giornata di domenica e lunedì, e dare l'esclusiva totale della BBBOMBA a Biscardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Maggio 2013)

Quello che si capisce dall'audio:

B: "...è tutto vostro"
?: "Veramente?"
B: "Si, già andato"
?: "Già andato?! Posso dirlo?"
B: "No! Dopo la partita col Siena."
?: "Grazie presidente!"


----------



## Brain84 (17 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri se ne andrà, ce ne pentiremo molto amaramente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Maggio 2013)

Ho già la bottiglia in frigo


----------



## The P (17 Maggio 2013)

C'è da capire chi sarà il sostituto. 

Spero sia uno all'altezza e non uno messo lì. Allegri, con tutti i suoi enormi limiti antitetici ad una grande squadra, qualcosa l'ha comunque fatta.

Sono molto curioso di sapere il finale di questa storia, mi auguro solo non sia il rinnovo, non potrei resistere più di un'altro anno con lui in panca e senza saper fare 2 passaggi di fila.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2013)

Ma stare zitto ogni tanto no eh?


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Maggio 2013)

Ma questo doveva fare il suo show proprio prima della partita che deciderà la prossima stagione?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> S'era capito che sarebbe partito e la Roma è effettivamente una destinazione plausibile. La Roma dopo Zeman e Andreazzoli con *Allegria fa il salto di qualità, checché se ne dica, dopo Conte è il migliore in serie A.*
> Oggi come oggi son curioso di sapere chi siederà sulla nostra panchina.



Allegri il migliore in Serie A? Forse ci stiamo dimenticando di Guidolin e Montella che valgono 80 Allegri.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2013)

Se il suo sostituto deve essere Seedorf.....ce ne pentiremo. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se il suo sostituto deve essere Seedorf.....ce ne pentiremo. Mamma mamma.



Davvero!! uno che fino a 1 anno fa faceva casini su casini perchè l'allenatore lo teneva fuori, non vedo come possa gestire una squadra.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Davvero!! uno che fino a 1 anno fa faceva casini su casini perchè l'allenatore lo teneva fuori, non vedo come possa gestire una squadra.



Per proporrà di fare allenatore-giocatore tipo Gattuso al Sion


----------



## Nicco (17 Maggio 2013)

Mandare via Max per uno tra Inzaghi, Seedorf o Van Bommel è un suicidio.
Se l'ha detta è un ********, se non l'ha detta è un ******** il giornalaio che per vendere du copie in più mette su casini, *********!


----------



## smallball (17 Maggio 2013)

ma attendere lunedi' era troppo complicato???


----------



## runner (17 Maggio 2013)

magari poi resta.....


----------



## The Ripper (17 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, come avevo previsto, tutto questo trambusto è dovuto al fatto che Allegri ha chiesto garanzie sul mercato...probabilmente ha fatto dei nomi (non so se sono quelli fatti in queste ore) e ovviamente Berlusca il megalomane avrà detto no, aggiungendo che siamo a posto così, che siamo super competitivi e che non possiamo spendere soldi.

Piaccia o non piaccia come tecnico, ma sono anni che invochiamo un allenatore che chieda chiaramente alla dirigenza i giocatori che vuole e che ritiene funzionali al modulo. Appena è successa questa cosa, non solo una parte dei tifosi invoca il suo addio, ma anche la dirigenza pensa di farlo fuori.
Significa che siamo senza speranza.
Va via Allegri e arriverà la classica marionetta... un allenatore molto vicino a Berlusconi e a lui devoto, che sta a sentirlo anche quando il Cavaliere spara cavolate sul modo di mettere in campo i giocatori. Un Seedorf, un Costacurta, un Galli...Stroppa, Gattuso, ... roba così....
Saranno anni nerissimi. Siamo l'unica società al mondo che cerca di andare sempre contro il proprio mister.


----------



## CrisRs (17 Maggio 2013)

io fossi in allegri, dopo le battute di mer del nano, se ero indeciso accetterei di andare alla roma e farei di tutto per perdere la partita di siena...e vediamo se quello stron*o la finisce di parlare...così gli introiti della champion's li mette di tasca sua...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque, come avevo previsto, tutto questo trambusto è dovuto al fatto che Allegri ha chiesto garanzie sul mercato...probabilmente ha fatto dei nomi (non so se sono quelli fatti in queste ore) e ovviamente Berlusca il megalomane avrà detto no, aggiungendo che siamo a posto così, che siamo super competitivi e che non possiamo spendere soldi.
> 
> Piaccia o non piaccia come tecnico, ma sono anni che invochiamo un allenatore che chieda chiaramente alla dirigenza i giocatori che vuole e che ritiene funzionali al modulo. Appena è successa questa cosa, non solo una parte dei tifosi invoca il suo addio, ma anche la dirigenza pensa di farlo fuori.
> Significa che siamo senza speranza.
> ...



Quoto in tutto e per tutto!!! Allegri ha fatto diversi errori e anch'io mi ci sono incazzato assai.... Però i motivi per cui il nano lo caccia sono ridicoli, dopo che l'ha lasciato una squadra con 2-3 giocatori di talento e il resto scarponi colossali. La verità è che al nano sta sulle balle allegri perchè non è uno yesman come voleva lui... che si cala le braghe solo xchè davanti ha berlsconi


----------



## The P (17 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quoto in tutto e per tutto!!! Allegri ha fatto diversi errori e anch'io mi ci sono incazzato assai.... Però i motivi per cui il nano lo caccia sono ridicoli, dopo che l'ha lasciato una squadra con 2-3 giocatori di talento e il resto scarponi colossali. *La verità è che al nano sta sulle balle allegri perchè non è uno yesman come voleva lui... che si cala le braghe solo xchè davanti ha berlsconi*



Probabilissimo.

Però per la storia del Milan non lo vedo l'allenatore adatto.

Noi siamo uno dei club storici che ha sempre basato la sua filosofia calcistica sul bel gioco. 
Per farlo non è necessario essere un top club, vedi la Fiorentina attuale o la Roma di Spalletti.

Anche questo motivo lo trovo "serio".


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque, come avevo previsto, tutto questo trambusto è dovuto al fatto che Allegri ha chiesto garanzie sul mercato...probabilmente ha fatto dei nomi (non so se sono quelli fatti in queste ore) e ovviamente Berlusca il megalomane avrà detto no, aggiungendo che siamo a posto così, che siamo super competitivi e che non possiamo spendere soldi.
> 
> Piaccia o non piaccia come tecnico, ma sono anni che invochiamo un allenatore che chieda chiaramente alla dirigenza i giocatori che vuole e che ritiene funzionali al modulo. Appena è successa questa cosa, non solo una parte dei tifosi invoca il suo addio, ma anche la dirigenza pensa di farlo fuori.
> Significa che siamo senza speranza.
> ...


Quante cavolate se nn gli andava bene il mercato poteva andare via quest'estate , se andrà via nn e' certo per il mercato


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

Il bello e' che mistificate la realtà, il mercato al Milan l'ha sempre fatto la società , infatti allegri quando è Arrivato quasi subito gli sono arrivati ibra e robinho , mi ricordo ancora la frase che disse " sono stato FORTUNATO ad arrivare al Milan proprio nel momento in cui sono stati comprati 2 campioni " e la stessa cosa e' avvenuta al contrario quest'estate dove è' stata inposta una rifondazione dalla società , cercare di nn inventarvi le cose nessuno può andare dal Milan ad accampare pretese e' sempre stato così , l'unica cosa che può fare l'allenatore e' dare indicazioni sul tipo di giocatore che vorrebbe ( una mezzala fisica , un difensore roccioso , un seconda punta contropiedista ecc) nn esiste che allegri si sia mai sognato di andare a pretendere , infatti prova ne è' che quando ha vinto lo scudetto nn e' che siccome ha vinto lo scudetto gli sono arrivati degli acquisti che voleva , l'allenatore da indicazioni se interpellato dalla società , inutile che raccontate una favola che nn esiste .


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque, come avevo previsto, tutto questo trambusto è dovuto al fatto che Allegri ha chiesto garanzie sul mercato...probabilmente ha fatto dei nomi (non so se sono quelli fatti in queste ore) e ovviamente Berlusca il megalomane avrà detto no, aggiungendo che siamo a posto così, che siamo super competitivi e che non possiamo spendere soldi.
> 
> Piaccia o non piaccia come tecnico, ma sono anni che invochiamo un allenatore che chieda chiaramente alla dirigenza i giocatori che vuole e che ritiene funzionali al modulo. Appena è successa questa cosa, non solo una parte dei tifosi invoca il suo addio, ma anche la dirigenza pensa di farlo fuori.
> Significa che siamo senza speranza.
> ...



berlusca ormai lo conosciamo. 
allegri ha avallato tutto ciò non muovendo un dito quest'estate quando nel giro di una settimana han dato via ibra e thiago. 

se non gli stava bene dava le dimissioni seduta stante e finiva lì. 

sono secoli che qualsiasi allenatore venga al milan ha le mani legate quando si tratta di far mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri il migliore in Serie A? Forse ci stiamo dimenticando di Guidolin e Montella che valgono 80 Allegri.


Ah già, Montella me lo son scordato sul serio  quindi diciamo che è il terzo poi non vedo nessuno nettamente superiore. Guidolin? Non confondiamo la signorilità con la bravura.


----------



## 2515 (17 Maggio 2013)

Guidolin ha detto che gli piace allenare l'udinese perché ci sono poche pressioni e può lavorare serenamente, appena c'è stata pressione seria è crollato, infatti ha fallito sia l'ingresso in Champions che l'europa League dopo aver conquistato i preliminari.. Non è da grande squadra.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah già, Montella me lo son scordato sul serio  quindi diciamo che è il terzo poi non vedo nessuno nettamente superiore. Guidolin? Non confondiamo la signorilità con la bravura.



forse non sarà un fenomeno sul piano tattico, ma come valorizza lui i giocatori ne trovo pochi. 

giocatori che peraltro via da udine hanno quasi sempre deluso o non si sono mai espressi a quei livelli. 
quindi per una società che punta a monetizzare al massimo, uno come guidolin è oro colato. 

quando ti ricapita di valutare un sanchez 45 milioni ? giocatore che ne vale almeno la metà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> forse non sarà un fenomeno sul piano tattico, ma come valorizza lui i giocatori ne trovo pochi.
> 
> giocatori che peraltro via da udine hanno quasi sempre deluso o non si sono mai espressi a quei livelli.
> quindi per una società che punta a monetizzare al massimo, uno come guidolin è oro colato.
> ...


E adatto al contesto Udinese, non certamente ad una grande.

Ps: Sanchez quei soldi li valeva, forse qualcosina in meno, è il Barcellona che lo sta rovinando e che forse lo ha già rovinato definitivamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri chiede rinforzi e il Berlusca gli dice no, non vedo cosa abbiano gli anti-Allegriani da esultare visto che arriverà un lecca natiche e non ci saranno rinforzi seri


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se Allegri chiede rinforzi e il Berlusca gli dice no, non vedo cosa abbiano gli anti-Allegriani da esultare visto che arriverà un lecca natiche e non ci saranno rinforzi seri


Perché sei fuori dalla realtà , qui essere allegriani o meno nn c'entra niente , la variabile mercato al Milan e' indipendente all'allenatore , non esiste ne allegri ne' chicchessia che fa spendere alla società ma questa cosa nn ci entra in testa . Galliani avrà deciso o deciderà di spendere x soldi e di quello che dice allegri o un altro nn gli cambia niente , nn gliene può fregare di meno . Chiunque sostenga il contrario semplicemente nn conosce la società ac Milan o fa finta di nn conoscerla . Ho già soiegato in messaggi precedenti i vari mercati e la loro indipendenza dall'allenatore ( che da' solo una indicazione tecnica sul tipo di giocatore dei quali ha bisogno ma sempre a x soldi spesi finali che decide unicamente la società ) . Perciò il fatto che nn ci sia allegri può eventualmente giovare per il tipo di giocatori che potrebbe eventualmente chiedere il nuovo allenatore .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2013)

mamma mia Silvio sempre il solito


----------



## Miro (17 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Maurizio Gasparri, presente alla stessa cena (pro Alemanno sindaco) ha rivelato all'ansa che Berlusconi non ha detto nulla del genere. Il discorso del futuro allenatore del milan, però, è stato affrontato quando Biscardi (la cui figlia è candidata) ha rivelato la presenza di Berlusconi al processo di lunedì prossimo, dove parlerà del tecnico che guiderà il milan la prossima stagione.*



Gasparri è più utile come insider del Milan piuttosto che come parlamentare.


----------



## 2515 (17 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché sei fuori dalla realtà , qui essere allegriani o meno nn c'entra niente , la variabile mercato al Milan e' indipendente all'allenatore , non esiste ne allegri ne' chicchessia che fa spendere alla società ma questa cosa nn ci entra in testa . Galliani avrà deciso o deciderà di spendere x soldi e di quello che dice allegri o un altro o un lecca **** nn gli cambia niente , nn gliene può fregare di meno . Chiunque sostenga il contrario semplicemente nn conosce la società ac Milan o fa finta di nn conoscerla . Ho già soiegato in messaggi precedenti i vari mercati e la loro indipendenza dall'allenatore ( che da' solo una indicazione tecnica sul tipo di giocatore dei quali ha bisogno ma sempre a x soldi spesi finali che decide unicamente la società ) . Perciò il fatto che nn ci sia allegri può eventualmente giovare per il tipo di giocatori che potrebbe eventualmente chiedere il nuovo allenatore .



se hai detto che il mercato è indipendente dall'allenatore allora la tua conclusione del discorso è perfettamente inconsistente.


----------



## Principe (17 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> se hai detto che il mercato è indipendente dall'allenatore allora la tua conclusione del discorso è perfettamente inconsistente.


Ho detto può eventualmente giovare, ovvero se un altro allenatore , nn Tutti ma uno che chiedesse calciatori tecnici , se eventualmente lo stessero a sentire sulla tipologia di giocatori che vuole ( unica cosa sulla quale può incidere ) , ovviamente nn sono matto se sopra ho scritto una cosa Nn mi contraddico sotto . Quindi il budget di spesa e il nome rimangono sempre appannaggio della società ( come ho scritto sopra .


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché sei fuori dalla realtà , qui essere allegriani o meno nn c'entra niente , la variabile mercato al Milan e' indipendente all'allenatore , non esiste ne allegri ne' chicchessia che fa spendere alla società ma questa cosa nn ci entra in testa . Galliani avrà deciso o deciderà di spendere x soldi e di quello che dice allegri o un altro nn gli cambia niente , nn gliene può fregare di meno . Chiunque sostenga il contrario semplicemente nn conosce la società ac Milan o fa finta di nn conoscerla . Ho già soiegato in messaggi precedenti i vari mercati e la loro indipendenza dall'allenatore ( che da' solo una indicazione tecnica sul tipo di giocatore dei quali ha bisogno ma sempre a x soldi spesi finali che decide unicamente la società ) . Perciò il fatto che nn ci sia allegri può eventualmente giovare per il tipo di giocatori che potrebbe eventualmente chiedere il nuovo allenatore .



No parole censurate.
E cerchiamo di scrivere senza questi "x" "nn" per cortesia. Questo è un forum, non una chat.


----------



## Doctore (17 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché sei fuori dalla realtà , qui essere allegriani o meno nn c'entra niente , la variabile mercato al Milan e' indipendente all'allenatore , non esiste ne allegri ne' chicchessia che fa spendere alla società ma questa cosa nn ci entra in testa . Galliani avrà deciso o deciderà di spendere x soldi e di quello che dice allegri o un altro nn gli cambia niente , nn gliene può fregare di meno . Chiunque sostenga il contrario semplicemente nn conosce la società ac Milan o fa finta di nn conoscerla . Ho già soiegato in messaggi precedenti i vari mercati e la loro indipendenza dall'allenatore ( che da' solo una indicazione tecnica sul tipo di giocatore dei quali ha bisogno ma sempre a x soldi spesi finali che decide unicamente la società ) . Perciò il fatto che nn ci sia allegri può eventualmente giovare per il tipo di giocatori che potrebbe eventualmente chiedere il nuovo allenatore .


Ok un nuovo allenatore vuole giocatore piu tecnici...ma se il budget milan prevede un certo tipo di spesa mi spieghi che differenza c e tra prendere un giocatore mediocre scarparo e un giocatore mediocre piu tecnico?Il risultato e' sempre lo stesso non trovi?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se Allegri chiede rinforzi e il Berlusca gli dice no, non vedo cosa abbiano gli anti-Allegriani da esultare visto che arriverà un lecca natiche e non ci saranno rinforzi seri



ne più ne meno se ne occuperà galliani, e quasi certamente farà di testa sua, visto che le richieste di allegri sono gente del calibro di lazzari, matri e via dicendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2013)

Leggetevi l'editoriale di Suma... abbastanza strano a mio avviso...
Dal nulla fa complimenti e riferimenti ultra espliciti a Gattuso... non si capisce il senso di tirarlo fuori mentre parla del futuro del Milan....

PS. E' un suo virgolettato dall' editoriale settimanale, non un copia e incolla di una notizia... 
Se però non si possono inserire neanche questi, editate pure 


_ Sembra lo scenario di Fiorentina-Milan del 31 Maggio 2009. Anche in quel caso ultima giornata di Campionato e anche in quel caso rossoneri e viola in lotta per un posto-Champions. In quella giornata toscana vinse 2-0 il Milan, con reti di Kakà e Pato. E subito dopo arrivarono i saluti di Ancelotti, Maldini e Kakà. Sembra lo stesso scenario, quello della domenica toscana del 19 Maggio 2013, sul fronte Allegri, Ambrosini e Bonera. Sembra. I tifosi rossoneri intanto si augurano lo stesso risultato e sono liberissimi di farlo. Per i saluti, però ci vuole calma, aspettiamo. C’è al Milan un collante positivo, invisibile e innamorato. Si chiama Rino Gattuso. Pieno di voglia e di argomenti. Le sue parole a tutti i protagonisti della vicenda, nessuno escluso, da settimane, sono di unione. Costruttive, propositive. Rino mette da sempre il bene del Milan davanti a qualsiasi sua ambizione personale. E Rino sa che con la giusta guida questa squadra, con due-tre ritocchi di quelli giusti, può lottare seriamente per lo Scudetto la prossima stagione. Il suo feeling con i vertici rossoneri è costante e intatto, le sue considerazioni su Massimiliano Allegri sono aggiornate e positive. E allora aspettiamo. Sembra tutto scritto, ma nessuno deve aver fretta di scriverla la parola fine._


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2013)

L'ultima volta il mister l'ha scelto Galliani, questo giro mi sa che lo sceglierà il presidente e questo mi fa molta molta paura.


----------



## Principe (18 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No parole censurate.
> E cerchiamo di scrivere senza questi "x" "nn" per cortesia. Questo è un forum, non una chat.


Ho visto 5 mila parole peggiori in 5 miliardi di post , era c..... Mi Sa che hai scelto quello sbagliato ma va bene .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Ok un nuovo allenatore vuole giocatore piu tecnici...ma se il budget milan prevede un certo tipo di spesa mi spieghi che differenza c e tra prendere un giocatore mediocre scarparo e un giocatore mediocre piu tecnico?Il risultato e' sempre lo stesso non trovi?



La differenza tra aver preso de Jong ( che poi non e' uno scarparo ma un ottimo giocatore muscolare ) e non aver preso valero o chi ti pare. Ovviamente se devi prendere uno scarso non ti cambia niente . Ma se investì per un giocatore tot milioni di euro il tipo di giocatore può fare la differenza .


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ho visto 5 mila parole peggiori in 5 miliardi di post , era c..... Mi Sa che hai scelto quello sbagliato ma va bene .



Ho due occhi e due mani, non posso certo controllare tutti i topic e post nel forum e non sto certo 24 ore su 24 qui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> S'era capito che sarebbe partito e la Roma è effettivamente una destinazione plausibile. La Roma dopo Zeman e Andreazzoli con Allegria fa il salto di qualità, checché se ne dica, dopo Conte è il migliore in serie A.
> Oggi come oggi son curioso di sapere chi siederà sulla nostra panchina.



Come qualità e propensione al gioco in serie A meglio di lui sono:
Rossi Maran Ventura Montella Donadoni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggetevi l'editoriale di Suma... abbastanza strano a mio avviso...
> Dal nulla fa complimenti e riferimenti ultra espliciti a Gattuso... non si capisce il senso di tirarlo fuori mentre parla del futuro del Milan....
> 
> PS. E' un suo virgolettato dall' editoriale settimanale, non un copia e incolla di una notizia...
> ...



Si aveva colpito anche me
in realtà non ho capito il nesso con Gattuso nel contesto dell'editoriale
ma un uomo dentro al nondo milan come Suma di certo non fà riferinenti cosi espliciti a caso
credo che avremo annunci a breve su Gattuso, ma non penso come allenatore


----------



## The P (18 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come qualità e propensione al gioco in serie A meglio di lui sono:
> Rossi Maran Ventura Montella Donadoni



e Pioli!


----------



## iceman. (18 Maggio 2013)

Pioli e' uguale ad Allegri.

Guidolin Mazzarri Conte Montella, questi sono piu' bravi di allergia per me


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Le ultime su Allegri da Di Marzio:

*Mazzari* per il momento non dice nulla. Aspetta. Anche l'eventuale chiamata del *Milan *se *Allegri *dovesse andar via. Se il livornese tra lunedì e martedì romperà definitivamente con il Milan, per lui è in pole la *Roma*. Che è infastidita dall'incertezza di Mazzarri.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2013)

per me, semplicemente, si aspetta a vedere se arriviamo terzi o meno. la discriminante è sempre stata questa.
certo, a peggiorare la situazione sicuramente sono state le richieste del mister (mercato e rinnovo) e probabilmente la proposta di Berlusconi di aspettare addirittura se passiamo i preliminari (senza fare mercato tra l'altro).

Se Allegri va via non prenderemo di certo né Mazzarri, né Montella. Se cacciano Allegri è per prendere qualche allenatore di basso profilo che riesce a stare a testa china.
Ma sono certo che Allegri resta. Cambiare allenatore in caso di terzo posto (ovvero di preliminari) è follia pura. Il nuovo mister potrebbe lavorare con una squadra non sua per un solo mese, dopodiché già si gioca la stagione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Maggio 2013)

a mio parere la dimostrazione piu' lampante che allegri da lunedì non sarà piu' l'allenatore del milan è stato proprio il forfait strategico di berlusconi a milanello oggi,quando era già preannunciata la sua visita.Secondo me alla fine ha desistito per non lasciarsi sfuggire qualche ulteriore battuta sul mister,per evitare di destabilizzare ancor piu' l'ambiente alla vigilia di un match decisivo


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Maggio 2013)

Può anche darsi che la visita non sia mai stata programmata veramente e l'abbiano annunciata strategicamente per dimostrare che il presidente è vicino. Del resto non si capiva come, dopo la sparata dell'altra sera, Berlusconi potesse parlare con serenità oggi.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a mio parere la dimostrazione piu' lampante che allegri da lunedì non sarà piu' l'allenatore del milan è stato proprio il forfait strategico di berlusconi a milanello oggi,quando era già preannunciata la sua visita.Secondo me alla fine ha desistito per non lasciarsi sfuggire qualche ulteriore battuta sul mister,per evitare di destabilizzare ancor piu' l'ambiente alla vigilia di un match decisivo



Probabilmente è andata proprio così.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a mio parere la dimostrazione piu' lampante che allegri da lunedì non sarà piu' l'allenatore del milan è stato proprio il forfait strategico di berlusconi a milanello oggi,quando era già preannunciata la sua visita.Secondo me alla fine ha desistito per non lasciarsi sfuggire qualche ulteriore battuta sul mister,per evitare di destabilizzare ancor piu' l'ambiente alla vigilia di un match decisivo



Non dimentichiamoci mai che Silvio è capace di uscirsene, domani a qualificazione acquisita, con lodi pubbliche per Allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci mai che Silvio è capace di uscirsene, domani a qualificazione acquisita, con lodi pubbliche per Allegri.



.

Esatto. Berlu è un megalomane. Non è la prima volta che annuncia di voler andare a Milanello prima di una sfida decisiva e poi non ci va


----------



## 2515 (18 Maggio 2013)

allegri dipende solo dalla partita di domani, dalla sua ha galliani, la mancanza di alternative seriamente disponibili e valide (causa anche stipendio di allenatori migliori oltre il confine) e soprattutto il sostegno totale dei giocatori che nel milan contino qualcosa, tra cui balotelli, elsha e montolivo, i tre giocatori più fondamentali della stagione attuale, specie balo che per il suo carattere se trovi un mister a cui va a genio ci pensi 30 volte prima di cambiarlo. El piace parecchio al berlusca e anche lui è totalmente dalla parte di allegri. Montolivo è il nostro prossimo capitano. Ergo i tre giocatori più rappresentativi sono con allegri, compreso de sciglio che è il giocatore più apprezzato da tutti per il carattere dentro e fuori dal campo, oltre per aver ridato all'italia la speranza di avere un terzino che decente dopo anni di vergogna.


----------



## folletto (19 Maggio 2013)

Fino a una settimana fa ero abbastanza sicuro di una conferma di Allegri, da qualche giorno sono convinto del contrario (ancor di più dopo la conferenza stampa di ieri) e credo che Allegri stesso abbia deciso di andarsene. Certo che se il nuovo allenatore sarà scelto dal nano..........cavoli amari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come qualità e propensione al gioco in serie A meglio di lui sono:
> Rossi Maran Ventura Montella Donadoni


Spiegami innanzitutto cosa intendi con qualità e propensione al gioco, mi sembrano un po' buttate lì a caso... detto questo ti do ragione soltanto su Montella che ho dimenticato, ahimè, di citare con Conte.


----------



## pennyhill (19 Maggio 2013)

Anche questa incertezza sul nome del sostituto, mi sembra un indizio in più verso il rinnovo di Allegri, o verso l’idiozia della società.  Siamo a fine campionato, e ancora si fanno solo ipotesi su Seedorf, Gattuso, Donadoni, Mazzarri, Bugs Bunny e non so chi altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche questa incertezza sul nome del sostituto, mi sembra un indizio in più verso il rinnovo di Allegri, o verso l’idiozia della società.  Siamo a fine campionato, e ancora si fanno solo ipotesi su Seedorf, Gattuso, Donadoni, Mazzarri, *Bugs Bunny* e non so chi altro.



Questo credo sia il più credibile


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

quoto penny. delle due una. o sono idioti o allegri rimane.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e non perché allegri sia grandissimo, ma perché se i giocatori dichiarano pubblicamente di volere allegri, se si presentato con topo giigio al raduno la stagione è praticamente già buttata. se mandi via allegri devi avere già in mano il sostituto. tanto tutti questi nomi non fanno altro che destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## Principe (19 Maggio 2013)

Ma chi lo dice che il prossimo anno senza allegri andrebbe male ? Con 2 o 3 acquisti seri andrebbe sicuramente meglio , se nn altro si tornerebbe a vedere giocare a calcio che è' la cosa che mi preme di più , siamo il Milan.


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo credo sia il più credibile


----------



## Frikez (19 Maggio 2013)

Silvio allenatore


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che il prossimo anno senza allegri andrebbe male ? Con 2 o 3 acquisti seri andrebbe sicuramente meglio , se nn altro si tornerebbe a vedere giocare a calcio che è' la cosa che mi preme di più , siamo il Milan.



con gli allenatori citati (Van Basten, Seedorf, Gattuso), non "senza Allegri".
E poi 2 o 3 acquisti seri non li fai.


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2013)

Cristante De Jong Saponara e Poli.

Arrivera' un difensore cesso tipo Astori e proveremo a prendere anche in prestito cerci se non rousciremo a riscattare bojan.

Per il resto i soliti rinnovi ai cessazzi di abbiati ambrosini bonera etc...
Sinceramente mi aspetto un bel mercato, ma al 97% andra' cosi'. 

Non so se allegri se ne va perche' ha chiesto rinforzi che non arriveranno o semplicemente perche' no piace a silvio.
A me non piace a prescindere, l'unico che non vorrei e' donadoni.


----------



## Principe (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> con gli allenatori citati (Van Basten, Seedorf, Gattuso), non "senza Allegri".
> E poi 2 o 3 acquisti seri non li fai.



Secondo me dipende tutto dagli acquisti , non sono sicuro che seedorf faccia peggio di allegri , sono già sicuro che allegri nn e' un grande allenatore , se nn si fanno 2 o 3 acquisti seri si può lasciare anche allegri tanto nn si va da nessuna parte . Ma se si dovessero fare e non si dovesse cambiare allenatore vuol dire matematicamente darsi la zappa sui piedi .


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

*Barbara Berlusconi:"Allegri???No comment assoluto.Ne parleranno mio padre,Galliani e il diretto interessato(Max Allegri)".*


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Allegri se ne va a Livorno e non parla. Aspetta le decisioni della società.*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Però che situazione.Poi i nomi dei sostituti.L'inder punta Mazzarri,il napoli Benitez e noi......
















mister chiappa d'oro....


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

resta al 100%


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Avoglia se resta, rischia di scapparci pure il rinnovo, purtroppo.
6/7 anni di sto qua', peggio dell'inter di stramaccioni


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Che resta è ok, ma rinnovo no! NO NO NO

Non esiste e non lo merita, dai.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Eh ma credo lo abbia chiesto lui come garanzia per continuare, fester juventino acconsentira'.


----------



## Kebabbaro (20 Maggio 2013)

Visti i nomi disponibili non so se convenga mandarlo via!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Kebabbaro ha scritto:


> Visti i nomi disponibili non so se convenga mandarlo via!



punto.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani alla gazza: "Mercoledì sentiremo cosa intende fare allegri e poi ne parleremo con il presidente e prenderemo una decisione univoca."*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla gazza: "Mercoledì sentiremo cosa intende fare allegri e poi ne parleremo con il presidente e prenderemo una decisione univoca."*



Se vabbè altri millanta anni bisogna aspettare...


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla gazza: "Mercoledì sentiremo cosa intende fare allegri e poi ne parleremo con il presidente e prenderemo una decisione univoca."*




Va via. Se fosse rimasto, non ci sarebbe stato alcun incontro.

Ora bisogna solo capire chi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

quindi il berlusca stasera che ci va a fare sa biscardone?


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avoglia se resta, rischia di scapparci pure il rinnovo, purtroppo.
> 6/7 anni di sto qua', peggio dell'inter di stramaccioni



Peggio di arrivare noni con sedici sconfitte?
Serio?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Peggio di arrivare noni con sedici sconfitte?
> Serio?



con una squadra nettamente più forte della nostra mi viene da aggiungere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quindi il berlusca stasera che ci va a fare sa biscardone?



Annuncia CR7


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Annuncia CR7



nah abbiamo el shaarawy li,annuncia fabregas


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va via. Se fosse rimasto, non ci sarebbe stato alcun incontro.
> 
> Ora bisogna solo capire chi sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan.



secondo me la situazione è questa:

Allegri vuole il rinnovo per restare.

Galliani (o meglio Berlusconi) offre di arrivare fino a scadenza di contratto e poi decidere.

Per me è giusto che arrivi a scadenza, quindi che rimanga un altro anno, per quello che ha fatto. 
Insomma, merita la riconferma ma non un'altro prolungamento.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Berlusconi è a pranzo con i suoi figli nella villa di Arcore. Tra gli argomenti trattati, ci potrebbe essere quello relativo ad Allegri.*


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Sul piatto ci sono il rinnovo e garanzie sul mercato. Ormai si è capito.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Magari se ne andasse finché non è' ufficiale avrò sempre paura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

E' già tutto deciso da giorni, da quando uscì quella notizia che firmò con la Roma.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sul piatto ci sono il rinnovo e garanzie sul mercato. Ormai si è capito.



richieste lecite per altro da parte di un qualsiasi allenatore


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Ottimo,cacciano Allegri poi 2 mesi per trovare un allenatore... arriviamo alla partita dei preliminare con Gattuso che ha la squadra da una settimana. Ovviamente la rosa identica


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla gazza: "Mercoledì sentiremo cosa intende fare allegri e poi ne parleremo con il presidente e prenderemo una decisione univoca."*



Ma possibile che ogni cosa è sempre un parto?


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma quale rinnovo, non scherziamo.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2013)

il rinnovo sarebbe troppo.


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi ancora non avete capito?

Allegri chiederà rinforzi e se non glieli danno se ne andrà.....

a quel punto sarà un caos gestire l' ambiente


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ancora non avete capito?
> 
> Allegri chiederà rinforzi e se non glieli danno se ne andrà.....
> 
> a quel punto sarà un caos gestire l' ambiente



Premesso che non nutro astio nei confronti di Allegri che sono stato ben contento di vedere arrivare sulla nostra panchina, vorrei capire da dove arrivano queste voci di un Allegri che ha chiesto rinforzi per rimanere. Acciuga avrà altre qualità ma di certo non quella di imporre la sua linea di mercato alla società. Nel 2011 con una campagna acquisti composta da Nocerino e Aquilani non disse nulla. Nel gennaio 2012 con la pagliacciata ridicola Tevez-Pato non solo non disse nulla ma rinnovò per altri due anni il contratto diventando così l'allenatore più pagato della serie A. Quando la società gli impose di non far giocare Aquilani per non riscattarlo in piena lotta scudetto non ricordo barricate di Allegri. La scorsa estate il Milan viene letteralmente smantellato e lui si definisce "molto stimolato". La verità è che Allegri ha sul piatto l'offerta della Roma e che si è (giustamente) stufato delle frecciate presidenziali. E' anche conscio che la Roma può spendere e può puntare su un progetto a lungo termine mentre il Milan è in balia degli umori e soprattutto degli ormoni del presidente. Il suo addio non c'entra nulla con la campagna acquisti. Allegri arrivò in un Milan che aveva appena venduto Kakà, preso a gennaio Mancini a zero perchè senza soldi e che sul mercato estivo puntava a Papastatopoulos, Amelia e Boateng in comproprietà.Se gli andava bene allora e non disse nulla neanche quando partirono Ibra e Thiago non vedo perchè ora dovrebbe ergersi a paladino della giustizia del mercato milanista. Allegri è semplicemente stufo e ha in mano un'offerta migliore. Tutto qui.


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Premesso che non nutro astio nei confronti di Allegri che sono stato ben contento di vedere arrivare sulla nostra panchina, vorrei capire da dove arrivano queste voci di un Allegri che ha chiesto rinforzi per rimanere. Acciuga avrà altre qualità ma di certo non quella di imporre la sua linea di mercato alla società. Nel 2011 con una campagna acquisti composta da Nocerino e Aquilani non disse nulla. Nel gennaio 2012 con la pagliacciata ridicola Tevez-Pato non solo non disse nulla ma rinnovò per altri due anni il contratto diventando così l'allenatore più pagato della serie A. Quando la società gli impose di non far giocare Aquilani per non riscattarlo in piena lotta scudetto non ricordo barricate di Allegri. La scorsa estate il Milan viene letteralmente smantellato e lui si definisce "molto stimolato". La verità è che Allegri ha sul piatto l'offerta della Roma e che si è (giustamente) stufato delle frecciate presidenziali. E' anche conscio che la Roma può spendere e può puntare su un progetto a lungo termine mentre il Milan è in balia degli umori e soprattutto degli ormoni del presidente. Il suo addio non c'entra nulla con la campagna acquisti. Allegri arrivò in un Milan che aveva appena venduto Kakà, preso a gennaio Mancini a zero perchè senza soldi e che sul mercato estivo puntava a Papastatopoulos, Amelia e Boateng in comproprietà.Se gli andava bene allora e non disse nulla neanche quando partirono Ibra e Thiago non vedo perchè ora dovrebbe ergersi a paladino della giustizia del mercato milanista. Allegri è semplicemente stufo e ha in mano un'offerta migliore. Tutto qui.



diciamo che Allegri prima del Milan aveva allenato Sassuolo e Cagliari che con tutto il rispetto non sono certo il Milan ed è per questo che ha accettato tutto, secondariamente Allegri aveva fino a un anno fa in rosa dei senatori e dei giocatori molto forti e terzo quest' anno il caos è arrivato troppo tardi per andarsene (oltre a un ottimo compenso)
anche io non ce l' ho con Allegri (assolutamente) e mi sto solo ponendo degli interrogativi, ma di sicuro quest' anno che siamo a Maggio e può ancora scegliere che fare vorrà una rosa all' altezza.
poi è il mio presentimento.....magari mi sbaglio.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Rinnovo !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Secondo indiscrezioni di Sky dalla riunione Berlusconi-figli di oggi sono arrivate pessime notizie per Allegri.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezioni di Sky dalla riunione Berlusconi-figli di oggi sono arrivate pessime notizie per Allegri.



Si sapeva. Andrà via al 100%


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Se ne andrà (o verrà cacciato), ne son certo.


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

con la storia dei preliminari secondo me resta.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

ma se ieri avessimo perso voi lo avreste riconfermato?a me ieri è sembrato un folle...anzi a dirla tutta è dal trio napoli fiorentina juventus che il milan non c è proprio...dal possibile secondo posto al quasi fallimentare 4....lo scorso anno uguale...per me non è normale sta cosa.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezioni di Sky dalla riunione Berlusconi-figli di oggi sono arrivate pessime notizie per Allegri.



Ma d'altronde, se ti vendono Ibra e Thiago, se parte tutte la vecchia guardia e la sostituiscono con Acerbi, Traorè, Niang e De Jong, se puntano tutto su Pato che in sei mesi non combina nulla io direi proprio che è giusto attaccare Allegri perchè non ci ha portano a casa il tricolore, non ha eliminato il Barca e non ci ha dato un gioco spettacolare.


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Tassotti a Sky: "Spero si continui con Allegri, abbiamo rispettato gli obbiettivi della società, era impossibile puntare allo scudetto."


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo che al suo posto arrivi un allenatore.........


----------



## Marilson (20 Maggio 2013)

A me dispiace perchè non vedo alternative che possono farci fare il salto di qualità. Tra Mazzarri e, dio ce ne scampi, uno dei nostri grandi ex giocatori, mi tengo tutta la vita Max.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma veramente credete che con Capello-Mourinho-Gaurdiola e Klopp anche tutti assieme avremo vinto lo scudo?? Ma scendete dalle nuvole! Abbiamo una squadra indegna, si salva solo l'attacco e ultimamente poco pure quello, per il resto è una mezza disgrazia e Allegri ha fatto i miracoli con un mucchio di pippe ai quali sono stati tolti gli unici 2 veri fenomeni a fine agosto.

Vi meritate l'europa league, abbiamo perso UNA PARTITA nel girone di ritorno e contro la Juve per un rigore. Ma che volete di più? il sangue? State dietro ai farneticamenti di un megalomane alto un metro e uno sputo? Maddai siamo seri, qui siamo in un forum di calcio, mettere un Seeorf o un altro che non sa allenare, è demenziale. 

Il tifo ci sta, ma bisognerebbe anche avere un attimo di obiettività e guardare la squadra e i singoli, siamo osceni. Poi Allegri può stare sulle scatole come stava sulle scatole Ancelotti, Leonardo ecc.. però oggettivamente il terzo posto è un miracolo calcistico viste le premesse e il merito è in gran parte di Allegri, che lo si voglia ammettere o meno. E visto che la proprietà (il nano maledetto) non ci arriva per la sua demenza senile e non da mai meriti all'allenatore, Allegri farebbe bene a prendere, andarsene alla Roma.

Prendiamo Seedorf o qualche neo allenatore, poi vediamo di non rimpiangere Allegri perchè sarà molto probabile che accada.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

La cosa tragicomica sapete qual è?
Che ancora* NON SANNO* se confermare o meno Allegri. Il che significa che *NON SANNO* chi mettere al suo posto, ergo, *NON SANNO* ancora come pianificare il mercato. Bella pianificazione.
E poi... la squadra vuole Allegri, Tassotti vuole Allegri, Galliani vuole Allegri, Berlusconi NON vuole Allegri sebbene abbia rispettato gli obiettivi (assurdi, perché la squadra non era da terzo posto) della società.
Finiremo per autodistruggerci. Berluscono NON DEVE fare più nulla se non sganciare soldi. Uno che non guarda le partite della sua squadra non ha competenza per dare giudizi. E questo problema è ben più grosso di quello che si pensa: non perché manda via Allegri, ma perché metterebbe sulla panchina qualche suo uomo. Uno che non guarda il calcio può mai dire "oh, quasi quasi mettiamo De Boer o Klopp sulla panchina del Milan!"? 

p.s. non dimentichiamoci che al 31 agosto i pronostici finali per la serie A erano:
1° Juventus, 2° Roma 3° Napoli 4° Inter 5° Fiorentina/Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La cosa tragicomica sapete qual è?
> Che ancora* NON SANNO* se confermare o meno Allegri. Il che significa che *NON SANNO* chi mettere al suo posto, ergo, *NON SANNO* ancora come pianificare il mercato. Bella pianificazione.
> E poi... la squadra vuole Allegri, Tassotti vuole Allegri, Galliani vuole Allegri, Berlusconi NON vuole Allegri sebbene abbia rispettato gli obiettivi (assurdi, perché la squadra non era da terzo posto) della società.
> Finiremo per autodistruggerci. Berluscono NON DEVE fare più nulla se non sganciare soldi. Uno che non guarda le partite della sua squadra non ha competenza per dare giudizi. E questo problema è ben più grosso di quello che si pensa: non perché manda via Allegri, ma perché metterebbe sulla panchina qualche suo uomo. Uno che non guarda il calcio può mai dire "oh, quasi quasi mettiamo De Boer o Klopp sulla panchina del Milan!"?



La cosa più strana è che non lo hanno linciato dopo le prime otto partite dove perse 7... e mo lo cacciano ora che ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo  
Questa società è un circo dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa più strana è che non lo hanno linciato dopo le prime otto partite dove perse 7... e mo lo cacciano ora che ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo
> Questa società è un circo dai.



Clamoroso dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

speriamo bene


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa più strana è che non lo hanno linciato dopo le prime otto partite dove perse 7... e mo lo cacciano ora che ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo
> Questa società è un circo dai.



non c'erano i soldi per liquidarlo, niente di clamoroso.


----------



## Sindaco (20 Maggio 2013)

Gli elementi sono due: mi si proponga un allenatore che possa fare nettamente la differenza rispetto ad Acciuga e lo si fornisca di una squadra attrezzata in ogni reparto (il secondo requisito può essere soddisfatto anche tenendo Allegri).
In presenza di queste due condizioni, mi vanno bene tutte le scelte possibili relative all'allenatore.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. non dimentichiamoci che al 31 agosto i pronostici finali per la serie A erano:
> 1° Juventus, *2° Roma* 3° Napoli 4° Inter 5° Fiorentina/Milan


Lol, ero certo che avrebbero fallito alla grande.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo. Rischiare di non andare in Champions non vincendo contro una squadra già retrocessa è vergognoso.


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Maggio 2013)

Francamente che senso ha mandare via Allegri nella sua migliore stagione!? Oltretutto lo spogliatoio è compatto dalla sua parte.. non ha senso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Se l'esonerano meritano l'Europa League


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La cosa tragicomica sapete qual è?
> Che ancora* NON SANNO* se confermare o meno Allegri. Il che significa che *NON SANNO* chi mettere al suo posto, ergo, *NON SANNO* ancora come pianificare il mercato. Bella pianificazione.
> E poi... la squadra vuole Allegri, Tassotti vuole Allegri, Galliani vuole Allegri, Berlusconi NON vuole Allegri sebbene abbia rispettato gli obiettivi (assurdi, perché la squadra non era da terzo posto) della società.
> Finiremo per autodistruggerci. Berluscono NON DEVE fare più nulla se non sganciare soldi. Uno che non guarda le partite della sua squadra non ha competenza per dare giudizi. E questo problema è ben più grosso di quello che si pensa: non perché manda via Allegri, ma perché metterebbe sulla panchina qualche suo uomo. Uno che non guarda il calcio può mai dire "oh, quasi quasi mettiamo De Boer o Klopp sulla panchina del Milan!"?
> ...



Lo sanno, lo sanno...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa più strana è che non lo hanno linciato dopo le prime otto partite dove perse 7... e mo lo cacciano ora che ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo
> Questa società è un circo dai.



roba da Vanzina

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Lo sanno, lo sanno...



ricorderò che l'hai detto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Si sta avverando un sogno *_________*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La cosa tragicomica sapete qual è?
> Che ancora* NON SANNO* se confermare o meno Allegri. Il che significa che *NON SANNO* chi mettere al suo posto, ergo, *NON SANNO* ancora come pianificare il mercato. Bella pianificazione.
> E poi... la squadra vuole Allegri, Tassotti vuole Allegri, Galliani vuole Allegri, Berlusconi NON vuole Allegri sebbene abbia rispettato gli obiettivi (assurdi, perché la squadra non era da terzo posto) della società.
> Finiremo per autodistruggerci. Berluscono NON DEVE fare più nulla se non sganciare soldi. Uno che non guarda le partite della sua squadra non ha competenza per dare giudizi. E questo problema è ben più grosso di quello che si pensa: non perché manda via Allegri, ma perché metterebbe sulla panchina qualche suo uomo. Uno che non guarda il calcio può mai dire "oh, quasi quasi mettiamo De Boer o Klopp sulla panchina del Milan!"?
> ...



la cosa secondo me è diversa, Allegri vuole garanzie sul mercato (tipo quelle chieste da Conte) che la società non può dargli, per questo ha deciso di andare via.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2013)

secondo me allegri piu che garanzia sul mercato vuole qualche garanzia sul rinnovo , visto che quest'anno ci sara il walzer delle panchine e se resta al milan senza rinnovo puo rischiare di rimanere senza alternative valide l'anno prossimo , visto che al milan al max fara un altro anno se galliani riuscira a convincere il nano


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo me allegri piu che garanzia sul mercato vuole qualche garanzia sul rinnovo , visto che quest'anno ci sara il walzer delle panchine e se resta al milan senza rinnovo puo rischiare di rimanere senza alternative valide l'anno prossimo , visto che al milan al max fara un altro anno se galliani riuscira a convincere il nano



garanzie sul rinnovo senza mercato??? cioè vuol dire che lui resterebbe due o tre anni con la rosa di questo livello... con il presidente che lo critica al primo pareggino... ma chi glielo fa fare? se deve fare la figura del perdente tanto vale che va a farla da qualche altra parte dove magari il presidente lo stima e ha un minimo di libertà sul mercato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Allegri ha capito di non essere apprezzato dal presidente che ad ogni buona occasione non smette di ribadirlo...è un caso di mobbig,non sarà il milan a silurare allegri ma allegri ad andarsene dal milan per approdare alla roma,cosi non siamo costretti a parargli lo stipendio come in caso di esonero.Da voci dicono che stiano solo trattando la buona uscita che ovviamente allegri vuole e il milan non vuole pagare...Per il resto è cosa fatta.Credo anche sappiano già chi sarà il prox allenatore da mesi...non per niente clarence si sta preparando il patentino per allenare e allegri dovrebbe aver gia parlato con la roma...molti indizi ormai portano a questo epilogo.

cmq il fatto che tutti dichiarino di volere allegri è irrilevante...è ancora l allenatore in carica,sono solo frasi di circostanza il vero pensiero se fosse negativo non credo sia possibile esporlo in questo momento.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> garanzie sul rinnovo senza mercato??? cioè vuol dire che lui resterebbe due o tre anni con la rosa di questo livello... con il presidente che lo critica al primo pareggino... ma chi glielo fa fare? se deve fare la figura del perdente tanto vale che va a farla da qualche altra parte dove magari il presidente lo stima e ha un minimo di libertà sul mercato



vabbe e fino ad ora cosa ha fatto ? gli hanno venduto ibra e thiago e gli hanno preso traorè , se non ha obiettato in questo caso credo non sia un problema manco per il futuro


----------



## Graxx (20 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha capito di non essere apprezzato dal presidente che ad ogni buona occasione non smette di ribadirlo...è un caso di mobbig,non sarà il milan a silurare allegri ma allegri ad andarsene dal milan per approdare alla roma,cosi non siamo costretti a parargli lo stipendio come in caso di esonero.Da voci dicono che stiano solo trattando la buona uscita che ovviamente allegri vuole e il milan non vuole pagare...Per il resto è cosa fatta.Credo anche sappiano già chi sarà il prox allenatore da mesi...non per niente clarence si sta preparando il patentino per allenare e allegri dovrebbe aver gia parlato con la roma...molti indizi ormai portano a questo epilogo.



nel caso fosse come dici tu spero solo che il seedorf allenatore non si faccia odiare più dell'ultimo seedorf giocatore...


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Bisogna solo sperare che se ne vada , forse poi vedremo giocare a calcio , ieri e' stato salvato da una fortuna che capita una volta ogni 10 anni . E' incompetente come pochi . Speriamo speriamo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe e fino ad ora cosa ha fatto ? gli hanno venduto ibra e thiago e gli hanno preso traorè , se non ha obiettato in questo caso credo non sia un problema manco per il futuro



beh aveva appena rinnovato... questo è stato un anno di transizione, ma è ovvio che a lui non stia bene fare altri anni così e se deve restare al Milan vuole avere qualche chance in più di competere ad alti livelli.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la cosa secondo me è diversa, Allegri vuole garanzie sul mercato (tipo quelle chieste da Conte) che la società non può dargli, per questo ha deciso di andare via.



secondo me la situazione è analoga. 
A Conte avranno chiesto risultati in Europa. Se non prendevano il Celtic sarebbero usciti prima, e loro lo sanno mooolto bene. Conte ha chiaramente chiesto attaccanti seri... e secondo me c'è anche in ballo qualcosa riguardo il futuro di alcuni giocatori. Ad esempio Buffon e Pirlo che non sono eterni, o Vidal che probabilmente la dirigenza aveva intenzione di vendere al miglior offerente.

Solo che, ahinoi, la Juventus ora ha una società sana e che sa pianificare, noi abbiamo il nano Brontolo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> nel caso fosse come dici tu spero solo che il seedorf allenatore non si faccia odiare più dell'ultimo seedorf giocatore...



è un mio pensiero,magari poi mi sbaglio e rimaniamo con allegri felici e contenticmq non so per te ma per me se devo mettere nel piatto della bilancia quando mi ha fatto arrabbiare seedorf e quanto godere di gioia pura...allora decisamente vince la seconda!Per me è stato fondamentale in ogni nostra vittoria europea ,ultimo scudetto compreso con un girone di ritorno segnato da gol decisivi...e quella rimonta nel derby del 3 a 2?seedorf è stato fondamentale come gli altri senatori a fine carriera un calo ci sta.Cmq non so ho le sensazione che con i giovani potrebbe fare un gran bene...è stato un giocatore sa come ci si sente a stare dall altra parte,sa motivare la squadra (conferenza stampa pre derby che valeva lo scudetto per intenderci) e è stato a sua volta allenato da grandi allenatori...non credo possa essere cosi disastroso...non lo paragonerei minimamente a leonardo,sono persone completamente diverse.L attitudine di Leonardo è sempre stata quella di essere un gran dirigente punto,non un allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> secondo me la situazione è analoga.
> A Conte avranno chiesto risultati in Europa. Se non prendevano il Celtic sarebbero usciti prima, e loro lo sanno mooolto bene. Conte ha chiaramente chiesto attaccanti seri... e secondo me c'è anche in ballo qualcosa riguardo il futuro di alcuni giocatori. Ad esempio Buffon e Pirlo che non sono eterni, o Vidal che probabilmente la dirigenza aveva intenzione di vendere al miglior offerente.
> 
> Solo che, ahinoi, la Juventus ora ha una società sana e che sa pianificare, noi abbiamo il nano Brontolo.



ma io penso che per ora ad allegri basti qualche rinforzo per poter lottare almeno in campionato, non dico che vuole arrivare ai livelli del bayern come ha chiesto conte... però la società non può dargli nemmeno quello e a maggior ragione se si rinforza la juve sarà ancora più difficile lottare per lo scudetto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente credete che con Capello-Mourinho-Gaurdiola e Klopp anche tutti assieme avremo vinto lo scudo?? Ma scendete dalle nuvole! Abbiamo una squadra indegna, si salva solo l'attacco e ultimamente poco pure quello, per il resto è una mezza disgrazia e Allegri ha fatto i miracoli con un mucchio di pippe ai quali sono stati tolti gli unici 2 veri fenomeni a fine agosto.
> 
> Vi meritate l'europa league, abbiamo perso UNA PARTITA nel girone di ritorno e contro la Juve per un rigore. Ma che volete di più? il sangue? State dietro ai farneticamenti di un megalomane alto un metro e uno sputo? Maddai siamo seri, qui siamo in un forum di calcio, mettere un Seeorf o un altro che non sa allenare, è demenziale.
> 
> ...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> La cosa tragicomica sapete qual è?
> Che ancora* NON SANNO* se confermare o meno Allegri. Il che significa che *NON SANNO* chi mettere al suo posto, ergo, *NON SANNO* ancora come pianificare il mercato. Bella pianificazione.
> E poi... la squadra vuole Allegri, Tassotti vuole Allegri, Galliani vuole Allegri, Berlusconi NON vuole Allegri sebbene abbia rispettato gli obiettivi (assurdi, perché la squadra non era da terzo posto) della società.
> Finiremo per autodistruggerci. Berluscono NON DEVE fare più nulla se non sganciare soldi. Uno che non guarda le partite della sua squadra non ha competenza per dare giudizi. E questo problema è ben più grosso di quello che si pensa: non perché manda via Allegri, ma perché metterebbe sulla panchina qualche suo uomo. Uno che non guarda il calcio può mai dire "oh, quasi quasi mettiamo De Boer o Klopp sulla panchina del Milan!"?
> ...





Perfetti ***.zo PERFETTI!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma io penso che per ora ad allegri basti qualche rinforzo per poter lottare almeno in campionato, non dico che vuole arrivare ai livelli del bayern come ha chiesto conte... però la società non può dargli nemmeno quello e a maggior ragione se si rinforza la juve sarà ancora più difficile lottare per lo scudetto



con ibra e thiago è arrivato secondo con una juve di falegnami....chi dovremmo prender per arrivare a compertere con la juve di adesso che mira a gente come lo stesso ibra ,tevez e higuain?secondo me le sue possibilità se l è giocate l anno scorso...ricodiamo che ad marzo-aprile eravamo a piu 7 sulla juve per poi finire dietro giocando come si gioca all oratorio.e ok aquilani...che cmq non è messi...la squadra era spompata ,deconcentrata e senza un briciolo di motivazione...e i giocavi lo scudo!!!!


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Io voglio Rijkaard e proprio ora a prima serata sky hanno detto che seedorf lascia perplessità anche a berlusconi e che rijkaard convince


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Io voglio Rijkaard e proprio ora a prima serata sky hanno detto che seedorf lascia perplessità anche a berlusconi e che rijkaard convince



Rijkaard ha smesso di fare l'allenatore da tanti anni ormai. Anzi, credo proprio che non abbia mai iniziato!


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Io voglio Rijkaard e proprio ora a prima serata sky hanno detto che seedorf lascia perplessità anche a berlusconi e che rijkaard convince



Ma Rijkaard come è andato nel Galatarasai e come sta andando nell'arabia saudita?

Non mi sembrano probanti come realtà calcistiche


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rijkaard ha smesso di fare l'allenatore da tanti anni ormai. Anzi, credo proprio che non abbia mai iniziato!



Ed è bene che ricominci da noi, non penso possa fare peggio di seedorf.. Almeno lui ha esperienza, a barcellona ha vinto alla grande e non dite che è tutto merito dei giocatori, chiedete al real madrid per informazioni..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

quanto lo rimpiangeremo...quanto...a sportitalia comunque sono ancora per la conferma,non sicura ma un 70%


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora se ne vada, non vedo l'ora. 3 anni che facciamo schifo, tutto a casaccio.
Ho i brividi al sol pensiero che tocchera' averlo in panca anche per i prossimi anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Il fatto che vada via gli restituisce almeno la dignità dell'abominevole tridente di ieri sera. Sarebbe stato scandaloso se non l'avesse fatto di proposito.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> *con ibra e thiago è arrivato secondo con una juve di falegnami...*.chi dovremmo prender per arrivare a compertere con la juve di adesso che mira a gente come lo stesso ibra ,tevez e higuain?secondo me le sue possibilità se l è giocate l anno scorso...ricodiamo che ad marzo-aprile eravamo a piu 7 sulla juve per poi finire dietro giocando come si gioca all oratorio.e ok aquilani...che cmq non è messi...la squadra era spompata ,deconcentrata e senza un briciolo di motivazione...e i giocavi lo scudo!!!!



ma cosa c'entra, anche se non ha vinto, ha potuto lottare per lo scudetto... un conto è lottare per un obiettivo, un altro è quando ti vendono i migliori, poi ti prendono de jong e ti dicono "il terzo posto ora non basta più"


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Eh no , l'anno scorso l'obiettivo era VINCERE non lottare, e lui ha perso.
Riaprire una quarto di finale dopo aver vinto 4-0 e' da manicomio , ma ancor piu' da manicomio e' lo schieramento di t.silva in coppa italia.
Le partite importanti su 10 ne canna 7/8 , ha perso con l'inter piu' schifosa degli ultimi 10 anni (0-1)(4-2)(1-0) "e' stato un bel derby".
Rischiare di non qualificarsi ai preliminari con il siena retrocesso....prenderne 4 dalla roma di zeman che le prende da cani e lorci..
questi e' scarso forte; sentire il suo nome accostato a capello/ancelotti/mourinho e' da brividi. 

E sia chiaro nessuno (per l'ennesima volta( gli ha chiesto di vincere il campionato o di giocare come il barcellona) ma du schemi ogni tanto, una triangolazione non gli si sta chiedendo mica il mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Rijkaard non so cosa gli sia successo. Si è inceppato dopo aver perso la liga all'ultima giornata forse.
ma ha dimostrato di essere un tecnico eccezionale e un profondo conoscitore di calcio.
ma non conosce la squadra... gli ci vorrà tempo. e noi tempo quest'esdtate non ne abbiamo.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Rijaakard ha vinto liga champions tutto , aspetta allegri ha vinto la champions non lo sapevo , lui si che è' il mago della tattica, del bel gioco , poi non sbaglia MAI la formazione e legge le partite benissimo , ave allegri .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Rijaakard ha vinto liga champions tutto , aspetta allegri ha vinto la champions non lo sapevo , lui si che è' il mago della tattica, del bel gioco , poi non sbaglia MAI la formazione e legge le partite benissimo , ave allegri .



Tatticamente in italia è inferiore solo a conte e non sono nemmeno sicuro visto che l'anno scorso e quest'anno li abbiamo stuprati in 2 gare su 4 chi dice il contrario di calcio può andare a parlare al bar


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Gli scontri diretti tra mister hanno importanza relativa, Stramaccioni ha _stuprato_ Allegri e Conte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

La squadra vuole Allegri
La curva vuole Allegri
Tassotti vuole Allegri
Galliani vuole Allegri

E andrà via, robe da *pazzi*


PS : un mollaccione come Rijkaard con Balotelli dura 20 minuti.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

l'anno scorso abbiamo avuto un numero analogo di infortunati simile all'inter quest'anno, con la differenza che stramaccioni è arrivato nono parlando di sfortuna, arbitraggi malevoli, complotti della CIA FBI e la Casta, noi siamo arrivati secondi con un gol NETTO che ci è stato negato.

Punti di vista differenti ma in 3 anni ad Allegri non rimprovero nulla, gli errori si fanno ed è umano ma siamo sempre stati all'altezza. Ancelotti con questa rosa non avrebbe fatto di certo meglio, anzi ho più di qualche dubbio.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tatticamente in italia è inferiore solo a conte e non sono nemmeno sicuro visto che l'anno scorso e quest'anno li abbiamo stuprati in 2 gare su 4 chi dice il contrario di calcio può andare a parlare al bar



Vai te al bar a commentare che allegri e' inferiore solo a conte tatticamente che ci ha messo 6 mesi a partorire il modulo giusto , poi se questo e' il livello delle tue argomentazioni ( vai al bar ) mettiami in ignora grazie che io nn mi permetto di dire certe cose


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Cosi' come io dubito che allegri con la rosa (2003-2007) avrebbe vinto quello che ha vinto ancelotti e facendo giocare la squadra come la faceva giocare carlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Rijaakard ha vinto liga champions tutto , aspetta allegri ha vinto la champions non lo sapevo , lui si che è' il mago della tattica, del bel gioco , poi non sbaglia MAI la formazione e legge le partite benissimo , ave allegri .



Allegri non vincerebbe la Champions manco se in attacco avesse C.Ronaldo-Ibrahimovic-Messi.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

in effetti non ci avevo pensato, ma la gestione di Balotelli è un'altra questione spinosa.

rijkaard mi piace ma è fermo da tempo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso abbiamo avuto un numero analogo di infortunati simile all'inter quest'anno, con la differenza che stramaccioni è arrivato nono parlando di sfortuna, arbitraggi malevoli, complotti della CIA FBI e la Casta, noi siamo arrivati secondi con un gol NETTO che ci è stato negato.
> 
> Punti di vista differenti ma in 3 anni ad Allegri non rimprovero nulla, gli errori si fanno ed è umano ma siamo sempre stati all'altezza. Ancelotti con questa rosa non avrebbe fatto di certo meglio, anzi ho più di qualche dubbio.



Chiunque,CHIUNQUE con questa rosa non arrivava terzo forse solo capello


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Poi sta storia del gol di muntari...anche ancelotti avrebbe vinto gli scudetti se non ci fosse stata la juve di moggi.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri non vincerebbe la Champions manco se in attacco avesse C.Ronaldo-Ibrahimovic-Messi.


Ahaha assolutamente , ma anche se avesse xavi iniesta e alcantara a centrocampo perché rischierebbero di non giocare


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Chiunque,CHIUNQUE con questa rosa non arrivava terzo forse solo capello




Ah pure il forse, ROTFL.

Vabbe' allegri e' DIO sceso in terra , abbiamo capito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vai te al bar a commentare che allegri e' inferiore solo a conte tatticamente che ci ha messo 6 mesi a partorire il modulo giusto , poi se questo e' il livello delle tue argomentazioni ( vai al bar ) mettiami in ignora grazie che io nn mi permetto di dire certe cose



A saperlo come metterti in ignore..peccato che sono col mio scrausissimo cellulare


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A saperlo come metterti in ignore..peccato che sono col mio scrausissimo cellulare



Allora aspetta 3 giorni magari non c'è più' allegri ahaha


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allora aspetta 3 giorni magari non c'è più' allegri ahaha



Se rimane potrei mettere sul foro una foto del mio fallo  che è alto quanto il tuo amato berlusca


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Falso teatrino tipo quello per i rinnovi di Gattuso. Non avendo alternative credibili in mano, prolungheranno fino al 2015.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Maggio 2013)

Se va via lui, solo Ancelotti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%

- - - Aggiornato - - -

pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%



Quindi quotazioni in crescita, considerando che per lui aveva già firmato per la Roma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> pedullà dice allegri inferiore al 50%



Allegri e' già andato l'ha detto biscardi leggendo una lettera di Silvio , mi dispiace per la foto


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Far esonerare un allenatore a Biscardi. Che tristezza.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rijkaard ha smesso di fare l'allenatore da tanti anni ormai. Anzi, credo proprio che non abbia mai iniziato!



Rijkaard ha creato il Barca di Guardiola


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2013)

Vedo mancanza di obiettività sia tra i detrattori sia tra i sostenitori di acciughina

1 il terzo posto conquistato quest'anno, con questo centrocampo è clamoroso vale uno scudetto, gli altri anni è anche stato sfortunato e comunque aveva una rosa in declino, uno scudetto l'ha vinto e l'anno scorso la supercoppa, di sicuro non è un allenatore che fa danni

2 Non è chiaramente un allenatore da Milan sia come qualità di gioco che come mentalità, io lo paragono a un guidolin o a un Mazzone, grandi allenatori ma adatti solo in alcuni contesti

3 Chi lo difende a mio parere non onora la storia del Milan, e vero che magari attualmente come ambizioni e programmi siamo molto umili ma almeno pretendere la mentalità vincente e lo spettacolo a prescindere dai risultati è nel dna del Milan


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A saperlo come metterti in ignore..peccato che sono col mio scrausissimo cellulare



Aggiungi come Amico
Invia Messaggio Privato
Aggiungi alla Lista Ignorati
Visualizza Messaggi
Visualizza Discussioni Iniziate
Visualizza Conversazione




Uhm,non sono un esperto,ma forse bisogna cliccare su "Aggiungi alla Lista Ignorati"


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

ma questo incontro di mercoledì è per decidere dove andare INSIEME? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Far esonerare un allenatore a Biscardi. Che tristezza.



.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Di Marzio: nonostante le smentite, *Allegri va verso l'addio al Milan*. I rapporti con Berlusconi sono ai minimi termini. Per restare vorrebbe il rinnovo, ma non c'è alcuna disponibilità da parte di Berlusconi. E la Roma preme.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma che senso ha smentire se poi lo mandano via ? Sarebbe veramente una pagliacciata storica


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

P.S: Nessun allenatore al mondo perde Liverpool - Milan, solo Ancelotti



E forse, appunto, Rijkaard.


Gente con le palle almeno, dai.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> P.S: Nessun allenatore al mondo perde Liverpool - Milan, solo Ancelotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















C’è chi da certe sconfitte esce distrutto e affonda.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma anche chi torna a vincere.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Maggio 2013)

cmq anche se lo confermano ormai è evidente la spaccatura. 

fossi allegri mi dimetterei, tanto una roma qualsiasi la trova, o anche più avanti, qualche panchina in corsa. 
chi te lo fa fare a restare in un ambiente dove non sei più gradito ?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Maggio 2013)

secondo me a questo punto l'incontro di mercoledì servirà piu' che altro a trattare la buonuscita per la risoluzione del contratto di allegri


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha smentire se poi lo mandano via ? Sarebbe veramente una pagliacciata storica



faranno come ha fatto il real stasera, negano fino all'ultimo dicendo che non ci sono problemi, poi indicono una conferenza stampa e annunciano l'addio. 

che poi non è propriamente un esonero, sarà una rescissione consensuale con tanto di buon'uscita e via dicendo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: nonostante le smentite, *Allegri va verso l'addio al Milan*. I rapporti con Berlusconi sono ai minimi termini. Per restare vorrebbe il rinnovo, ma non c'è alcuna disponibilità da parte di Berlusconi. E la Roma preme.



come dicevo , alla fine è questione di rinnovo m come è giusto che sia e non di garanzie sui giocatori .


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Far esonerare un allenatore a Biscardi. Che tristezza.



Ogni anno pensiamo di aver ormai toccato il fondo ma ci sbagliamo, al peggio non c'è mai fine. Che vergogna


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

La Gazzetta: *Allegri è ad un passo dalla Roma*


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

L'anno prossimo la Roma sarà davanti al Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo la Roma sarà davanti al Milan.



Non mi sembra che la rosa della Roma sia tutta sta meraviglia.


----------



## Albijol (21 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo la Roma sarà davanti al Milan.



Se da noi viene Van Basten anche il Genoa sarà davanti al MIlan


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se da noi viene Van Basten anche il Genoa sarà davanti al MIlan



ma anche con culonio o inzaghi...l'unico che potrebbe limitare i danni ahimè è donadoni,il che è tutto dire


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Allegri sta tornando a Milano da Livorno. Nelle prossime ore (già stasera?) ci sarà l'incontro decisivo con Adriano Galliani*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

Spero che resti, le alternative sono oscene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;193935 ha scritto:


> Spero che resti, le alternative sono oscene.



obiettivamente è impossibile,ed è meglio così,è inutile avere un allenatore separato in casa dopo ciò che è successo ieri,sarebbe solo deleterio...e poi spero allegri abbia un pò di amor prorio e vada via


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se da noi viene Van Basten anche il Genoa sarà davanti al MIlan



Anche il copra piacenza e la scavolini pesaro


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

*Allegri e' arrivato a Milano. In sede, oltre ad Adriano Galliani e' presente anche Barbara Berlusconi*


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Bene almeno finisce oggi pomeriggio sta storia.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

Salvo miracoli, per Allegri è finita.


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

ma io non ho capito, a questa riunione ci sara' anche silvio.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Dispiace molto per come è arrivata. 
Non auguro ad Allegri di arrivare sopra il Milan, ma gli auguro ogni fortuna, perché se le merita. Per me oltre ad essere un bravo allenatore, è anche un brav'uomo e un gran Signore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2013)

torna per cosa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

A minuti si stappa , dunque?


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

che poi...Seedorf.. ... fino all'altro ieri volevo le sue chiappe su un piatto d'argento 
Il prossimo anno ogni domenica dovranno portarmi in ospedale per la pressione


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Siamo ai titoli di coda.


----------



## DannySa (21 Maggio 2013)

Io ci proverei sempre per Montella, le alternative che si sono fatte sono 0 assoluto, praticamente cacciamo Allegri ma non ci miglioriamo neanche un po', chi siamo l'inter per caso che deve disfare tutto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Allegri e' arrivato a Milano. In sede, oltre ad Adriano Galliani e' presente anche Barbara Berlusconi*



Ma la fonte qual'è?


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

tmw


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Infatti Amici, date le fonti altrimenti non si capisce..


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

@Darren ma lo sai che qual'e' si scrive qual e'?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Darren ma lo sai che qual'e' si scrive qual e'?



Non fare il Conte della situazione dai!


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Certi commenti sono agghiaccianti 
In realta' l'ho presa da tmw, l'articolo inizia "secondo skysport24"...


----------



## Milanscout (21 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi non é così stupido da s****a rsi da solo e penso che se porta LUI Seedorf al Milan vorrá fare una bella figura magari potenziando bene la squadra in estate


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certi commenti sono agghiaccianti
> In realta' l'ho presa da tmw, l'articolo inizia "secondo skysport24"...



Ice ma tu chi vorresti come allenatore? (Realisticamente parlando)


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non é così stupido da s****a rsi da solo e penso che se porta LUI Seedorf al Milan vorrá fare una bella figura magari potenziando bene la squadra in estate



speriamo che sia come dici tu ma dubito


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf o Costacurta tra i nostri. Piu' il secondo che il primo, ma va bene anche clarencee


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Seedorf o Costacurta tra i nostri. Piu' il secondo che il primo, ma va bene anche clarencee



Costacurta!!!??? 

Singolare il fatto che comunque vada sarà una scommessa. Ci servirebbero certezze non scommesse.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Costacurta!!!???
> 
> Singolare il fatto che comunque vada sarà una scommessa. Ci servirebbero certezze non scommesse.



Le certezze costano


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Le certezze sono Mourinho Capello Guardiola Heynckess , ce li possiamo scordare nomi del genere. 
E poi i migliori che abbiamo avuto sono stati italiani, Rocco,Sacchi,Capello,Ancelotti...e' tradizione/storia

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco perche' preferisco pastacurta, ma seedorf potrebbe essere l'eccezione


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Le certezze costano



Eh allora addio.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Le certezze sono Mourinho Capello Guardiola Heynckess , ce li possiamo scordare nomi del genere.
> E poi i migliori che abbiamo avuto sono stati italiani, Rocco,Sacchi,Capello,Ancelotti...e' tradizione/storia



Ma un tentativo per Heynckess sarebbe così assurdo?


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani sono già nella sede del Milan. Si attende Allegri.*


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Allegri e' gia' a Milano ,admin, deve arrivare in sede.


----------



## sheva90 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Mister...


----------



## gabuz (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Le certezze sono Mourinho Capello Guardiola Heynckess , ce li possiamo scordare nomi del genere.
> E poi i migliori che abbiamo avuto sono stati italiani, Rocco,Sacchi,Capello,Ancelotti...e' tradizione/storia
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Scusa Ice ma tutta la vita Seedorf a Billy.
Billy cos'ha fatto? Mirabolanti imprese con Mantova e... e... Sky!
Almeno con Clarence, che non voglio perchè siamo il Milan e non meritiamo un debuttante, ho la speranza che possa rivelarsi un grande allenatore, con Billy, con tutto il gran bene che gli voglio, ho la certezza che non lo è.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Io sono inca... con questa società tanto quanto lo ero nel momento in cui hanno venduto Thiago e Ibra. Allegri per me è l'ultima persona che merita l'esonero. Società di cani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

Stasera c'è una qualche celebrazione, e solo Galliani è confermato all'evento.
Berlusconi ha dato buca nelle ultime ore e Allegri è molto incerto.

Allegri secondo Sky è già a Milano, ma incontrerà Galliani prima di stasera probabilmente in segreto (addirittura potrebbe essere già in sede entrato dalla porta secondaria) e dunque non si saprà nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma sta riunione si fa o no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma sta riunione si fa o no?



Si fa entro stasera, ma non si saprà niente prima di domani.
A meno che il pelato non sbotti stasera a quell'evento di celebrazione...ma sicuramente arriveranno le solite smentite di rito.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

c' è poco da dire se il Berlu si è deciso non c' è nulla da fare.....


----------



## Nicco (21 Maggio 2013)

Si ma mettiamoci un attimo nei panni di allegri, che rimane a fare? Per farsi martoriare ad ogni sconfitta? Io me ne andrei subito, le offerte non gli mancano. In un ambiente come quello descritto da giornali e siti web nessuno rimarrebbe volentieri.
Poi B. ahimé è il presidente, quello che ci mette la grana, quello che alla fine dei conti ha sempre ragione.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Si ma mettiamoci un attimo nei panni di allegri, che rimane a fare? Per farsi martoriare ad ogni sconfitta? Io me ne andrei subito, le offerte non gli mancano.* In un ambiente come quello descritto da giornali e siti web nessuno rimarrebbe volentieri.*
> Poi B. ahimé è il presidente, quello che ci mette la grana, quello che alla fine dei conti ha sempre ragione.


Verissimo, però noi non sappiamo come stanno davvero le cose. Può essere pure "gran rumore per nulla", come con Ancelotti post-Istanbul.


----------



## arcanum (21 Maggio 2013)

Io mi auguro che rimanga e confido tanto nel rapporto con Galliani, l'unico che è davvero vicino alla squadra, sa bene come vanno le cose all'interno ed è consapevole del lavoraccio tecnico e mentale che ha saputo dare acciuga al Gruppo.

Seedorf è uno che a mio avviso sa tanto farsi apprezzare quanto farsi odiare!


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Galliani su Allegri e sulla lettera di Berlusconi ----) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-su-allegri-e-sulla-lettera-di-berlusconi-vt7105.html#post194325


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

SKY conferma che il nuovo allenatore del Milan sarà sicuramente un Milanista.


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Eppure son convinto che rimane


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani ai giornalisti : "Basta giochini, sono affari nostri. Stasera l'allenatore è Nereo Rocco, celebriamo lui"

Allegri entra da un ingresso secondario ad un evento per dribblare i giornalisti.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Basta giochini? Direi basta pagliacciate piu che altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Fossi stato Allegri avrei bidonato alla grande


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fossi stato Allegri avrei bidonato alla grande



Mo vedi che in realtà sono tutti d'accordo ed è stato tutto creato per far passare in secondo piano il non mercato del Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mo vedi che in realtà sono tutti d'accordo ed è stato tutto creato per far passare in secondo piano il non mercato del Milan



sai che ti dico ? Magari, ormai quella è la migliore delle ipotesi


l'altra è l'Emilio Fede d'Olanda *e* il non mercato


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> sai che ti dico ? Magari, ormai quella è la migliore delle ipotesi
> 
> 
> l'altra è l'Emilio Fede d'Olanda *e* il non mercato



Non so guarda, Seedorf potrebbe essere una buona scelta come anche una scelta pessima, semplicemente è una scommessa ed il problema è proprio questo, stiamo ricostruendo, una scelta azzardata ora non serve.


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> sai che ti dico ? Magari, ormai quella è la migliore delle ipotesi
> 
> 
> l'altra è l*'Emilio Fede d'Olanda* *e* il non mercato



sto morendo


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Domani mattina incontro risolutore tra Galliani e Allegri. *


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

Pedullà: "Allegri ha avuto contatti col Napoli, ma ha scelto la Roma"


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pedullà: "Allegri ha avuto contatti col Napoli, ma ha scelto la Roma"



Scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scelta sbagliata.



Meno prestigiosa ma non sbagliata direi, lascia il Milan dopo aver dimostrato di essere un allenatore da grande squadra, a Roma troverà meno vittorie magari, meno blasone, ma sicuramente molto più rispetto.


Finchè non panchina Totti


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Maggio 2013)

Se dio vuole domani mattina sarà tutto finito e questa sciagura si allontanerà da Milanello per sempre.

Forza fester, facci sognare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Meno prestigiosa ma non sbagliata direi, lascia il Milan dopo aver dimostrato di essere un allenatore da grande squadra, a Roma troverà meno vittorie magari, meno blasone, ma sicuramente molto più rispetto.
> 
> 
> Finchè non panchina Totti



Ha dimostrato cosa? Il fatto che abbia fatto più punti di tutti cosa dimostra?

Dimostra che ti posso elencare mille problemi del Milan di Allegri, e non mi si venga a citare la rosa, che era cmq da primi 3 posti [se penso a commenti del tipo "siamo da retrocessione" svengo dal ridere] è riuscito a far danni pure contro una squadra già retrocessa da 3 giornate e senza ambizioni.

Via via, piuttosto Inzaghi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Meno prestigiosa ma non sbagliata direi, lascia il Milan dopo aver dimostrato di essere un allenatore da grande squadra, a Roma troverà meno vittorie magari, meno blasone, ma sicuramente molto più rispetto.
> 
> 
> Finchè non panchina Totti


Doveva scegliere il Napoli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Maggio 2013)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta di domani


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Maggio 2013)

Dai Clarence.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Doveva scegliere il Napoli.



Mannò mannò, a Roma qualche soldino c'è e la rosa è già buona così, lascia fare... Il Napoli fa la Champions ma del fantastico trio l'anno prossimo ci sarà il solo Hamsik, non si sa come andrà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mannò mannò, a Roma qualche soldino c'è e la rosa è già buona così, lascia fare... Il Napoli fa la Champions ma del fantastico trio l'anno prossimo ci sarà il solo Hamsik, non si sa come andrà.



Magari mi sbaglierò, ma vedo il Napoli messo meglio per il futuro, con i soldi di Cavani possono mettere su una bella squadra e lottare per lo scudetto.
La Roma invece ha sempre quell'aria di squadra sconclusionata che non va da nessuna parte nonostante i vari proclami.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Maggio 2013)

Con Allegri i soldi di Cavani verrebbero presi per prendere Astori, Radja e qualche falegname in Mozambico con Pandev reinventato regista e Zuniga trequartista.

Brrr, se penso alle schifezze tattiche fatte in questi 3 anni rabbrividisco, meno male che l'incubo sta finendo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Stamattina finisce un incubo durato tre anni, non ce la facevo più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Ho letto che pure Tassotti se ne va ma che roba e  Allegri vattene da solo 



*Come riporta SkySport è iniziato da pochi minuti l'incontro Allegri-Galliani.*


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio, la Roma si è buttata su Allegri dopo il rifiuto categorico di Mazzarri*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;194798 ha scritto:


> *Ho letto che pure Tassotti se ne va ma che roba e*  Allegri vattene da solo



Impossibile, Seedorf non ha il patentino, fiché non lo prende "l'allenatore" sarà il tasso


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Ultime indiscrezioni rilevano l'interesse del Paris saint Germain per Allegri, ma sembra che l'accordo con la Roma ci sia già.
Nel frattempo pare che Allegri avesse proposto a Gattuso un ritorno al Milan per inserirlo nel suo staff.
Anche Tassotti in bilico. 
Non è escluso che addirittura possa raggiungere Ancelotti al Real Madrid.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Allegri da poco arrivato in sede, si è presentato senza il suo procuratore.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Si ma se vogliono stravolgere tutto, mandassero via anche i cessi che ci son in rosa


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

comunque non ho capito una cosa....

ma sono tre mesi che si parla di Allegri alla roma, cosa mi rappresenta tutto questo stupore e indignazione?
solo perchè il Berlu ha fatto il la storia della lettera?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque non ho capito una cosa....
> 
> ma sono tre mesi che si parla di Allegri alla roma, cosa mi rappresenta tutto questo stupore e indignazione?
> solo perchè il Berlu ha fatto il la storia della lettera?



perché si era detto che dipendeva dal terzo posto.


*Comunque l'incontro tra Galliani e Allegri è terminato. *Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché si era detto che dipendeva dal terzo posto.
> 
> 
> *Comunque l'incontro tra Galliani e Allegri è terminato. *Seguono aggiornamenti.



ma se ha un accordo da tre mesi con la roma Allegri.....
forse c' è rimasto male il Gallo che reputava la cosa fattibile, ma di certo non il Berlu che lo ha silurato da un anno e non l' ha potuto fare l' anno scorso perchè di danni ne erano già stati fatti abbastanza


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Adesso lo conferma


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *ma se ha un accordo da tre mesi con la roma Allegri.....*
> forse c' è rimasto male il Gallo che reputava la cosa fattibile, ma di certo non il Berlu che lo ha silurato da un anno e non l' ha potuto fare l' anno scorso perchè di danni ne erano già stati fatti abbastanza


chi te l'ha detto?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

*Finito l'incontro. A breve uscirà qualcuno*


----------



## de sica (22 Maggio 2013)

'Mazza come siete informati


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chi te l'ha detto?



perchè è da molto che se ne parla e lui che è una persona seria non ha firmato un pre-contratto (anche perchè un tecnico non lo può fare) e il Berlu si sa che non lo regge quindi le mosse del Gallo sono state inutili....

il Berlu se "caccia i soldi" lo fa per gente che gli è simpatica (vedi Dinho, Ibra, Pato e adesso Seedorf) e onestamente è ora di avere un tecnico scelto dal presidente così poi non ci devono essere storie strane....nel calcio i risultati arrivano soprattutto quando tutti remano dalla stessa parte
con questo pure io non condivido certe scelte ma è così quindi poi ci passo sopra, per me quello che conta è solo la Maglia


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

*"Abbiamo solo preso un caffé" Allegri*


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Allegri: "abbiamo solo preso un caffé"

*SKY*



 è il Re


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *"Abbiamo solo preso un caffé" Allegri*



Ammazza lungo sto caffè....


...altro indizio che porta a Clarence....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

* Massimiliano Allegri ha lasciato alle 11.15 la sede del Milan, rilasciando solo questa breve dichiarazione: “Non è successo assolutamente niente, abbiamo solo gustato solo un buon caffè”. *


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

dai ma che palle, dicessero tutto e amen. 

ah no, c'e' tempo fino al 31..


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

mi sembra chiaro che non POSSONO dirlo.
Per me per la questione della Roma e della finale di Coppa.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

*Contratto da 2,5 milioni con la Roma più premi*

Cmq un caffé nero e così lungo è ovvio che sia un chiaro riferimento a Seedorf


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi sembra chiaro che non POSSONO dirlo.
> Per me per la questione della Roma e della finale di Coppa.



Ma mica si deve annunciare Allegri alla Roma.
Bisogna solo annunciare che Acciuga non è pù il nostro allenatore.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ah non facciamo sgarbi ai nostri amici, sia mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

dinho edita il tuo post fai una sintesi, i mod,admin ecc non vogliono i copia incolla.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma mica si deve annunciare Allegri alla Roma.
> Bisogna solo annunciare che Acciuga non è pù il nostro allenatore.


Le due cose sarebbero consequenziali.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

*La buonuscita dovrebbe essere di circa 1 mln.*


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Contratto da 2,5 milioni con la Roma più premi*
> 
> Cmq un caffé nero e così lungo è ovvio che sia un chiaro riferimento a Seedorf



Di certo non si potrà dire che va alla Roma per soldi.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Che copia e incolla ci sono?

Io e Jack abbiamo semplicemente riportato una citazione di Allegri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Di certo non si potrà dire che va alla Roma per soldi.



Va in squadra più adatta alle sue dimensioni, la Roma è perfetta. Squadra che non ha come obiettivo lo scudetto, ne la Champions.


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Maggio 2013)

In effetti l'unica cosa positiva di avere un allenatore scelto dal presidente è che probabilmente sul mercato le richieste verrebbero esaudite in modo più frequente.

Anche se sono tutte ***** mentali in realtà


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che copia e incolla ci sono?
> 
> Io e Jack abbiamo semplicemente riportato una citazione di Allegri.



Non c'è l'ho con te  ma con dinho che ha fatto copia incolla, i mod si arrabbiano solo per quello


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Beh il fatto che non prenda molto deriva dal fatto che non sia un allenatore internazionale. Quelli bravi, le cosiddette certezze sono pagati fior di milioni (6/7 l'anno). Vabbe' la buonuscita a 1 milione ci puo' stare tranwuillamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Impossibile, Seedorf non ha il patentino, fiché non lo prende "l'allenatore" sarà il tasso



Io spero rimanga Tassotti


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Va in squadra più adatta alle sue dimensioni, la Roma è perfetta. Squadra che non ha come obiettivo lo scudetto, ne la Champions.


In realtà la Roma ha un bel progetto.
L'obiettivo di quest'anno era quello di arrivare tra le prime 3. 

Se il Milan non fa mercato non sono tanto sicuro che il prossimo anno riusciremo ad arrivare sopra la Roma (che ne frattempo sta prendendo Rafael del santos e alderweild dall'ajax)


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> dinho edita il tuo post fai una sintesi, i mod,admin ecc non vogliono i copia incolla.



Grazie per la segnalazione.

Ragà non copiamo da altri siti. Mi raccomando, basta scrivere i punti chiavi (come qualcuno ha fatto) non un papiro.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

beh comunque non capisco il discorso della finale di Coppa Italia alla fine i Romanisti cosa si aspettano che resti l' attuale allenatore?

sono due mesi che ha una faccia da silurato allucinate (io per esempio lo avrei tenuto)


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

rafael chi e' ? il portiere? allora vedrete che ci appioppano quel cesso di steccalamburgo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Va in squadra più adatta alle sue dimensioni, la Roma è perfetta. Squadra che non ha come obiettivo lo scudetto, ne la Champions.



Noi si???


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie per la segnalazione.
> 
> Ragà non copiamo da altri siti. Mi raccomando, basta scrivere i punti chiavi (come qualcuno ha fatto) non un papiro.



niente figurati


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> rafael chi e' ? il portiere? allora vedrete che ci appioppano quel cesso di steccalamburgo



visto che sai gia tutto, dacci almeno i numeri per il superenalotto, a tanti di noi farebbero comodo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi si???



Forse intende un piazzamento nelle prime tre  Berlusconi vuole che il Milan vada più avanti possibile in CL, per la Roma già andare in Cl è un grande traguardo. Al Milan ci sono troppe "pressioni", per il Milan non andare in CL è una tragedia per la Roma no.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *rafael chi e' ? il portiere?* allora vedrete che ci appioppano quel cesso di steccalamburgo





Tra l'altro se conferma ciò che ha fatto vedere in Brasile è davvero molto forte.
Pure alderweiled (o come cacchio si scrive) è un gran difensore. Se non vendono Marquinhos, una difesa Marquinhos-Alderweiled è tanta roba. Poi sono su Adriano del barcellona e sembra pure su Isla  Mercato che noi vedremo solo in cartolina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se conferma ciò che ha fatto vedere in Brasile è davvero molto forte.
> Pure alderweiled (o come cacchio si scrive) è un gran difensore. Se non vendono Marquinhos, una difesa Marquinhos-Alderweiled è tanta roba. Poi sono su Adriano del barcellona e sembra pure su Isla  Mercato che noi vedremo solo in cartolina.



Isla Marquinhos Alderweireld Adriano è una difesa da scudetto

- - - Updated - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> rafael chi e' ? il portiere? allora vedrete che ci appioppano quel cesso di steccalamburgo



Stekelemburg va al Fulham


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Va in squadra più adatta alle sue dimensioni, la Roma è perfetta. Squadra che non ha come obiettivo lo scudetto, ne la Champions.


Tanto ci arrivano davanti


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi ma un minimo di ottimismo non farebbe male dai...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> *Isla Marquinhos Alderweireld Adriano è una difesa da scudetto*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Assolutamente sì. Bisogna solo vedere quesi 2 esterni in fase difensiva, ma se Allegri sarà il nuovo allenatore credo che riuscirà a gestirli bene. Calcola che comunque dietro a questi 4 ci sarà Rafael, non un portierino qualsiasi. 
Bisogna vedere i movimenti a centrocampo (si parla di Ilicic e Nainggolan) e in attacco. Se trattengono Lamela secondo me davvero possono fare un grandissimo campionato.


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Isla Marquinhos Alderweireld Adriano è una difesa da scudetto



è una difesa da 50 gol subiti, come minimo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Maggio 2013)

Isla???AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Tanto l'ambiente Romano è 10 volte più pesante rispetto a quello di Milano..La Roma resterà per sempre una mezza squadra ed è perfetta per un mezzo allenatore come Allegri..Quelli manco con messi riuscirebbero ad entrare in zona Champions..


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Basta parlare della Roma. Mantenete il topic pulito altrimenti non ci si capisce nulla.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Maggio 2013)

Finalmente questo incubo chiamato Allegri, sembra che stia per finire.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*Divorzio con Allegri, si sta discutendo sulla buonuscita*. Il tecnico, all'uscita da via Turati, ha dichiarato:"Abbiamo solo preso un caffè".

Ora resta da attendere solo il comunicato ufficiale sull'esonero dell'allenatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Spero solo di non dover rimpiangere Allegri.....


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> visto che sai gia tutto, dacci almeno i numeri per il superenalotto, a tanti di noi farebbero comodo




Guarda che allegri non lo voglio manco io eh..


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Intanto metto la boccia in fresco non mi voglio far prendere di sorpresa


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma poi quale buona uscita , deve firmare con la Roma e se ha il contratto con il Milan nn può firmare , con la Roma forma un triennale qundi anche a lui conviene la risoluzione perciò fossi in Galliani non gli darei manco un euro , se poi vuole prendere lo stipendio di un anno e rimanere fermo faccia lui


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma un minimo di ottimismo non farebbe male dai...



Infatti, siamo già partiti con le lamentele per le presunte campagne acquisti degli altri.

Poi vai a vedere e nella stagione passata c'è stato un solo, vero, colpo di mercato in Italia. E l'ha fatto il Milan.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

sempre più convinto che si sapesse tutto da tempo....

l' unico interrogativo era il successore che adesso è stato svelato


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*Oggi pomeriggio nuovo incontro Galliani Allegri per trattare ancora sulla buonuscita dell'allenatore.*


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Infatti, siamo già partiti con le lamentele per le presunte campagne acquisti degli altri.
> 
> Poi vai a vedere e nella stagione passata c'è stato un solo, vero, colpo di mercato in Italia. E l'ha fatto il Milan.



Si, peccato che siamo stati anche coloro che hanno fatto due colpi monstre in uscita


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, peccato che siamo stati anche coloro che hanno fatto due colpi monstre in uscita



vero, avevo dimenticato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma è mai possibile che ci vogliono 800 riunioni per ogni cosa..


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè dai, è il classico gioco delle parti, i loro contratti sono ben più complessi di un contratto di un operaio in fabbrica, necessita di un pò di tempo in più. Se non è stasera è domattina che hanno risolto tutto.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma nel caso seedorf quando verrebbe ufficializzato? A sportmediaset dicevano che sabato inizia il campionato


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Beh Seedorf giocherà un pò in Brasile, un pò allenenerà il Milan, un pò ci giocherà, un pò farà il patentino, un pò il presidente del Monza... Farà un pò tutto...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Seedorf giocherà un pò in Brasile, un pò allenenerà il Milan, un pò ci giocherà, un pò farà il patentino, un pò il presidente del Monza... Farà un pò tutto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma nel caso seedorf quando verrebbe ufficializzato? A sportmediaset dicevano che sabato inizia il campionato



Stamani ho letto che l'agente di Seedorf e volato in Brasile per rescindere il contratto con il Botafogo non so se sia vero o meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che l'unica esperienza di Emilio Fede Olandese è stata con il MONZA e per di più disastrosa !!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

E lo so ma Berlusconi stravede mah, a sto punto avrei preso Inzaghi, speriamo bene.


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che l'unica esperienza di Emilio Fede Olandese è stata con il MONZA e per di più disastrosa !!!!



Al monza era dirigente part time, al Milan verrebbe a fare l'allenatore le 2 cose non sono assolutamente collegate


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che l'unica esperienza di Emilio Fede Olandese è stata con il MONZA e per di più disastrosa !!!!



Non mi pare abbia allenato a Monza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani è uscito dalla sede da una via secondaria.*


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Comunque che si diano una mossa e non ripartano i soliti teatrini del cavolo.


----------



## rossovero (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Seedorf giocherà un pò in Brasile, un pò allenenerà il Milan, un pò ci giocherà, un pò farà il patentino, un pò il presidente del Monza... Farà un pò tutto...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque che si diano una mossa e non ripartano i soliti teatrina del cavolo.



Mi sa che il nuovo allenatore sarà ufficilizato tra un mese. Come al solito.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il nuovo allenatore sarà ufficilizato tra un mese. Come al solito.



Non hai detto una fregnaccia del tutto.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo di no:S in questa settimana si deve risolvere tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Lunedì sarà tutto ufficiale secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lunedì sarà tutto ufficiale secondo me



Madò che agonia


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Madò che agonia



Perché ? Tanto ormai si sa tutto, io già cominciò a metabolizzare anche questa


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perché ? Tanto ormai si sa tutto, io già cominciò a metabolizzare anche questa



Con questi non si può stare mai tranquilli, la scorsa estate prima T.Silva rinnova poi viene ceduto, quindi finche le cose non sono ufficiali non credo più a niente e non mi aspetto nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

No fino a luendi no  spero domani se ne vada.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

A me comunque il comunicato, questo silenzio radio che dura da lunedì sera mi puzza, secondo me Allegri non è ancora spacciato al 100%. Le possibilità che resti sono ancora bassissime, ma secondo me non proprio lo 0%


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2013)

Ora vuole anche la buonuscita?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Come non detto, c'è l'incontro Sabatini-Allegri a Milano a quanto pare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Qual'è il numero della sede di Via Turati? Voglio chiamare per sapere se Allegri rimane e se la riunione è iniziata  Cosi per sfizio


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Si stanno incontrando adesso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si stanno incontrando adesso?



Galliani ha lasciato via Turati alle 17


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2013)

Come ha già detto qualcuno, probabilmente si aspetta la finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come non detto, c'è l'incontro Sabatini-Allegri a Milano a quanto pare.



Va ad allenare il Pescara?


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren, intendevo sabatini e allegri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come non detto, c'è l'incontro Sabatini-Allegri a Milano a quanto pare.



questa notizia è stata smentita 





iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren, intendevo sabatini e allegri.



è stata smentita questa cosa, a me sembrava strano, non ne parla nessuno a parte un sito sconosciuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren, intendevo sabatini e allegri.



Ah ok ormai non si capisce più nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A me comunque il comunicato, questo silenzio radio che dura da lunedì sera mi puzza, secondo me Allegri non è ancora spacciato al 100%. Le possibilità che resti sono ancora bassissime, ma secondo me non proprio lo 0%



Pensa che dopo tutto questo tam tam se dovessero confermare a sopresa Allegri non sarei contento neanche così, nonostante sia uno dei suoi sostenitori più accaniti.

Ormai la situazione è compromessa, Acciuga sa che nello 0,1% di possibilità che resti al primo capriccio del presidente è fuori...


Tanto vale cambiare ormai, certo, preferirei uno che mi dà qualche certezza più di Seedorf, che ha già fatto il mestiere, quello si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani:""Il caffè con Allegri è andato bene".*


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Parla di giochini stucchevoli e poi e' il primo a farli. Li sto odiando tutti.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Maggio 2013)

Quest'anno le gallianate sono cominciate un po' prima


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;195659 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:""Il caffè con Allegri è andato bene".*



Nel corso dell'incontro tra Allegri e Galliani era presente anche l'avvocato del Milan, *Cantamessa*. Che si occupa di contratti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;195659 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:""Il caffè con Allegri è andato bene".*



tanto le buoneuscite mica le paga lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

E allora se c'era cantamessa avrà firmato la rescissione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Che parto, mamma mia.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

andassero tutti affanc...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Non ho capito, va o rimane?????


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

galliani vuole convincere berlusconi a tenerlo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*Clamoroso al Milan: Galliani vuole convincere Berlusconi a tenere Allegri. Ultimo tentativo*

Laudisa


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Cioe firma la recissione e poi vuole convincere Berlusca a tenerlo?


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe firma la recissione e poi vuole convincere Berlusca a tenerlo?



non hanno firmato nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

Dai,abbiamo capito che sarà il solito lungo e doloroso parto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

E in cosa consiste sto tentativo? Sto iniziando seriamente ad odiare anche Galliani.


----------



## Van The Man (22 Maggio 2013)

Ormai sono 5 anni che, regolarmente ed inesorabilmente, la nostra estate è fatta da telenovele. Tutte rigorosamente a sfondo negativo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E in cosa consiste sto tentativo? Sto iniziando seriamente ad odiare anche Galliani.



benvenuto nel club


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso al Milan: Galliani vuole convincere Berlusconi a tenere Allegri. Ultimo tentativo*
> 
> Laudisa



Idea brillante. Un allenatore sfiduciato totalmente ed ufficialmente dal presidente farà sicuramente un lavoro coi controfiocchi.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

No eh..non facciamo scherzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri non va via prepariamoci a una stagione penosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Se ciao, qui finisce tutto ad agosto.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso al Milan: Galliani vuole convincere Berlusconi a tenere Allegri. Ultimo tentativo*
> 
> Laudisa



.


----------



## Doctore (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se Allegri non va via prepariamoci a una stagione penosa.


e certo con un altro allenatore flamini e nocerino si trasformano in iniesta e xavi ...L allenatore e' l ultimo dei nostri problemi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2013)

è inutile tenerlo adesso..e comunque non ci credo


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.



Può anche darsi, ma se non schieri nè Flamini nè Muntari nè Nocerino il titolare lo deve fare per forza Traorè...


----------



## Doctore (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.


quindi con un altro allenatore giocheremo in 7?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma ormai è meglio cambiare, il rapporto è totalmente compromesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.



E chi metti al posto loro???La fata turchina???


----------



## Brain84 (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.



Allora ti voterei come allenatore allenatore, poi vai dal nano, gli dici che quei giocatori fanno schifo e gli dai la lista dei desideri. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Aphex (22 Maggio 2013)

A sto punto penso sia controproducente tenerlo, ha un piede e mezzo a Roma e se dovesse sbagliare due/tre partite di fila Berlusconi lo caccerebbe subito, rinfacciando il tutto a Galliani.
Via dai, Seedorf o chi per lui è uguale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con un altro allenatore , e' molto probabile che flamini muntari e nocerino non vedano il campo, non ho la certezza ma dubito che molti di noi, qualora fossero allenatori del milan li schiererebbero in campo.



Come non quotarti, solo l'asino potrebbe avere il coraggio di schierare un centrocampo Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come non quotarti, solo l'asino potrebbe avere il coraggio di schierare un centrocampo Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino



Usa termini più appropriati per cortesia. Qui su non siamo sulla melma dei gruppi di facebook


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come non quotarti, solo l'asino potrebbe avere il coraggio di schierare un centrocampo Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino



Beh ma i centrocampisti quelli sono eh


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma faceva schifo provare Cristante?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come non quotarti, solo l'asino potrebbe avere il coraggio di schierare un centrocampo Flamini-Muntari-Nocerino



Tanto per dire, ma con Ambrosini, Montolivo e De Jong infortunati almeno due di quei tre avrebbero dovuto essere titolari. Senza contare che poi nessuno vuole Robinho titolare e quindi anche arretrando Boateng avresti il vuoto in alto a destra (il Niang di fine stagione meritava di non giocare)


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Spero che Galliani riesca a convincere berlusca, Seedorf NO grazie, se arriva clarence lo sosterrò ma non sarei felice.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma faceva schifo provare Cristante?



A me Cristante piace moltissimo, ma con partite decisive alle porte come le ultime (quelle dal dopo infortunio di Montolivo in poi), la scelta di non inserirlo può essere capita. Al massimo gli si poteva fare qualche partita prima, ma a inizio stagione, per dire aveva una marcia in meno, nel reggere l'intensità della partita, in Primavera, quindi non mi immagino cosa avrebbe significato per lui giocare in Prima Squadra. Da Marzo in poi ha aumentato di molto il ritmo partita, magari se lo si voleva far giocare poteva essere schierato in quel frangente.

Il problema di molti tifosi in generale è questa frase:"Tanto peggio di ... non può fare". Guardate che ci sono categorie e categorie di giocatori peggiori dei nostri (che, a loro volta, hanno categorie e categorie di giocatori più forti di loro). Lo dicevamo di Antonini, abbiam preso Mesbah che faceva peggio, e Taiwo praticamente pure.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Mah.
Si può discutere sul successore, ma confermare questo Allegri sfiduciato e virtualmente esonerato ora non ha molto senso..
Ormai e' stato bruciato, un po' come Prodi o Marini dopo le prime elezioni da Presidente della Repubblica.

Alla prima sconfitta, al primo turbamento, l'anno prossimo ricomincerebbe il tormentone e ne risentirebbe tutta la squadra.

Galliani può magari convincere Berlusconi a prendere un Benitez o un altro allenatore affermato, ma confermare Allegri ora è come rinnovare a Bonera.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Scusate ot. Per chi è interessato c'è Milan-Liverpool 2007 su sky la partita.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Mi sono fatto la mia idea, ma la tengo per me


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani avrebbe chiesto ad Allegri di pazientare un altro, massimo due giorni dove dovrebbe esserci l'incontro tra l'amministratore del Milan e il presidente Silvio Berlusconi*


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E chi metti al posto loro???La fata turchina???



Boateng - Montolivo - Cristante

Se non c'è Montolivo metti Muntari al suo posto.

I giocatori ci sono,bisogna avere il coraggio di usarli (o di farli giocare dove vuoi TU allenatore,nel caso di Boateng).Senza contare che schierare un diciottenne al posto di trentenni strapagati manda anche un chiaro messaggio alla proprietà.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Galliani avrebbe chiesto ad Allegri di pazientare un altro, massimo due giorni dove dovrebbe esserci l'incontro tra l'amministratore del Milan e il presidente Silvio Berlusconi*



Per me Allegri è gia bello che impacchettato direzione Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah.
> Si può discutere sul successore, ma confermare questo Allegri sfiduciato e virtualmente esonerato ora non ha molto senso..
> Ormai e' stato bruciato, un po' come Prodi o Marini dopo le prime elezioni da Presidente della Repubblica.
> 
> ...


Vero, sarei felice di una riconferma di Allegri però il tuo discorso è validissimo. Berlusconi ormai ha fatto il danno e probabilmente continuerà a farlo col prossimo allenatore.


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma nn si lascia di certo convince Berlusca per fortuna aggiungo


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

Galliani si dimostrerebbe per l'ennesima volta il numero 1


Però è tardi, ormai quello là le sparate le ha fatte, meglio cambiare forse


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boateng - Montolivo - Cristante
> 
> Se non c'è Montolivo metti Muntari al suo posto.
> 
> I giocatori ci sono,bisogna avere il coraggio di usarli (o di farli giocare dove vuoi TU allenatore,nel caso di Boateng).Senza contare che schierare un diciottenne al posto di trentenni strapagati manda anche un chiaro messaggio alla proprietà.



Però accetti Robinho titolare , senza contare appunto che fare esordire un giocatore in partite "pesanti" non è mai facile. Non lo fa nessuno. Al massimo avrei potuto pensare di farlo iniziare a giocare prima, ma effettivamente le cose allora andavano bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Però accetti Robinho titolare , senza contare appunto che fare esordire un giocatore in partite "pesanti" non è mai facile. Non lo fa nessuno. Al massimo avrei potuto pensare di farlo iniziare a giocare prima, ma effettivamente le cose allora andavano bene.



Robinho o Boateng è la stessa roba,entrambi inutili/dannosi da esterni destri.
Per quanto riguarda Cristante,Allegri ha avuto un intero girone per farlo esordire.Addirittura,come dici tu,le cose andavano bene e quindi il ragazzo avrebbe avuto meno difficoltà.


----------



## TheStonecold16 (22 Maggio 2013)

Le possibilità per rivedere sulla nostra panchina Allegri sono ridotti al lumicino.Un sorpresa che B. si poteva risparmiare!Grazie!


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

@Zazà: Sì sì, si poteva fare esordire certamente, ma comunque quelle partite più o meno le abbiamo vinte lo stesso, quello intendevo. Quando ce n'era veramente bisogno, cioè nel periodo ultimo senza Montolivo, secondo me farlo esordire era difficile e il centyrocampo che abbiamo offerto più o meno era il migliore (o meglio, l'unico possibile). L'anno di Cristante, per me, sarà il prossimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> @Zazà: Sì sì, si poteva fare esordire certamente, ma comunque quelle partite più o meno le abbiamo vinte lo stesso, quello intendevo. Quando ce n'era veramente bisogno, cioè nel periodo ultimo senza Montolivo, secondo me farlo esordire era difficile e il centyrocampo che abbiamo offerto più o meno era il migliore (o meglio, l'unico possibile). L'anno di Cristante, per me, sarà il prossimo.



Ok,però a me fa storcere il naso sentire che Allegri era "costretto" a giocare con tre zappatori e che non aveva nessuna alternativa,tutto qui


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok,però a me fa storcere il naso sentire che Allegri era "costretto" a giocare con tre zappatori e che non aveva nessuna alternativa,tutto qui



Più o meno era così. Soprattutto senza Montolivo. Ti pare normale che una squadra come il Milan senza Montolivo per trovare un giocatore di classe deve ricorrere a un Primavera che non ha nemmeno un minuto in Serie A?

Senza contare che Boateng non ha brillato nemmeno quelle poche volte che ha giocato a centrocampo quest'anno. Ti strappava il 6, ma la squadra non te la cambiava. Per dire l'ultimo Flamini se la gioca col Boateng mezzala di quest'anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Più o meno era così. Soprattutto senza Montolivo. Ti pare normale che una squadra come il Milan senza Montolivo per trovare un giocatore di classe deve ricorrere a un Primavera che non ha nemmeno un minuto in Serie A?



Non è affatto normale,ma le cose stanno così,inutile piangersi addosso.



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Senza contare che Boateng non ha brillato nemmeno quelle poche volte che ha giocato a centrocampo quest'anno. Ti strappava il 6, ma la squadra non te la cambiava. Per dire l'ultimo Flamini se la gioca col Boateng mezzala di quest'anno.



Boateng quest'anno ha giocato,se non ricordo male,solo con la Juve da mezz'ala,non sfigurando affatto a mio avviso (lo scrissi subito nel topic della partita).Se poi ti strappa il sei,tanto meglio del quattro fisso che si becca ogni volta da ala destra.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani le sta tentando tutte per cercare di ricucire i rapporti tra Berlusconi e Allegri. Ma le possibilità di riuscita sono molto basse. Difficilmente Berlusconi cambierà idea.*


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non è affatto normale,ma le cose stanno così,inutile piangersi addosso.
> 
> 
> 
> Boateng quest'anno ha giocato,se non ricordo male,solo con la Juve da mezz'ala,non sfigurando affatto a mio avviso (lo scrissi subito nel topic della partita).Se poi ti strappa il sei,tanto meglio del quattro fisso che si becca ogni volta da ala destra.



Facciamo ordine. 
Se le cose stanno così vuol dire che, comunque vada, il rischio di giocare con tre aratri c'è, non appena Montolivo ha un raffreddore. La squadra è stata costruita in maniera orrenda e Cristante, giocatore che a me piace tanto, ha iniziato ad essere "presentabile" credo verso marzo. Se guardi c'è su youtube un video suo della partita contro l'Inter del Trofeo Tim, praticamente sbaglia tutti i passaggi che fa. A Marzo avevamo trovato una quadratura. Il discorso è che se sposti Boateng a centrocampo ti strappa il 6, ma il 4 te lo prende Robinho (o Niang) che gioca ala destra. E Flamini comunque giocava meglio ultimamente da mezzala di quello che ho visto di Boateng.
Boateng da mezzala ha giocato 4 partite circa quest'anno. Contro la Roma in 10 (situazione particolare) contro la Juve nel Trofeo TIM (buona partita), contro la Juve in Campionato (partita discreta, da 6) e un'altra sempre da 6.

In tutto questo quale è il senso? Che la scelta di far giocare l'accoppiata Boateng - Robinho o Flamini - Boateng più o meno ti da gli stessi risultati.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi, per favore, niente dibattiti a due. Cerchiamo di tenere pulito il topic e di parlare di Allegri e del Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2013)

non ce lo vedo Max a farsi prendere in giro un altro anno


----------



## Hammer (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se Allegri non va via prepariamoci a una stagione penosa.



Con Seedorf invece avremmo un giuoco spumeggiante e risultati fantasticosi?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Falso teatrino tipo quello per i rinnovi di Gattuso. Non avendo alternative credibili in mano, prolungheranno fino al 2015.



Se così fosse, pure Allegri che si presta a queste pagliacciate.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per favore, niente dibattiti a due. Cerchiamo di tenere pulito il topic e di parlare di Allegri e del Milan



Ops, mi spiace


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Maggio 2013)

'Allegri? Ho perso la memoria, ricordo solo cosa e' successo fino al 1963'. (Galliani stasera)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> 'Allegri? Ho perso la memoria, ricordo solo cosa e' successo fino al 1963'. (Galliani stasera)



No dai, stai scherzando..vero?


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> 'Allegri? Ho perso la memoria, ricordo solo cosa e' successo fino al 1963'. (Galliani stasera)


chissà quanto dovremo aspettare per sapere qualcosa di concreto


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, stai scherzando..vero?



L'ha detto veramente, a tutte le domende che gli facevano rispondeva solamente a quelle inerenti a Nereo Rocco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, stai scherzando..vero?



"Basta giochini" cit.


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Comunque Galliani ha gli ormoni di una donna. Quando ha la buona gioca e scherza, quando ha le sue cose è odioso.


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2013)

Siamo in una situazione di stallo in pratica.
Berlusconi vuole Allegri via e prenderebbe un non-allenatore al suo posto.
Galliani vuol rimanere con acciuga, allenatore sfiduciato completamente che, a meno di improbabili exploit clamorosi l'anno prossimo, sarà comunque tagliato fuori in breve tempo. Il cane che si morde la cosa. In ogni caso faremo schifo. Che bello!


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque Galliani ha gli ormoni di una donna. Quando ha la buona gioca e scherza, quando ha le sue cose è odioso.



In realtà Galliani parla solamente quando non sta succedendo niente di che. Appena prima che avvenga un "evento" e appena dopo è sempre stizzito (a meno che l'evento non implichi autoincensarsi e ringraziare il Presidente come nel caso Balotelli e rinnovo Thiago Silva, allora parla anche appena l'evento è accaduto).


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Maggio 2013)

Su sky stanno passando il video.. ha parlato tanto del milan del passato, ad ogni domanda su allegri ripeteva che ormai è anziano e la sua memoria è diventata selettiva: ricorda solo quello che è successo fino al 1963


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Su sky stanno passando il video.. ha parlato tanto del milan del passato, ad ogni domanda su allegri ripeteva che ormai è anziano e la sua memoria è diventata selettiva: ricorda solo quello che è successo fino al 1963



"Basta giochini" Cit. Storica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ormai è sicuro che va via Allegri, se c'era ancora qualche possibilità avrebbe sfoggiato il sorriso a 32 denti gialli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

*Scalera ( Agente Fifa):" Berlusconi vuole solo Seedorf ma possibile qualche nome a sorpresa"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Scalera ( Agente Fifa):" Berlusconi vuole solo Seedorf ma possibile qualche nome a sorpresa"*



Batman?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Batman?



Superman


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Scalera ( Agente Fifa):" Berlusconi vuole solo Seedorf ma possibile qualche nome a sorpresa"*



Sti agenti Fifa parlano parlano ma alla fine non sanno mai niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2013)

In ogni caso, quanto sta avvenendo è la cosa più lontana da quella che chiamano programmazione.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] 

Dai Preb, manteniamo un certo tono...


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi dopo le elezioni ha aumentato (se possibile  ) il suo ego, ha detto ai _suoi_ che gli hanno fatto perdere troppo tempo con la storia delle primarie, sul fatto che bisognava fare come dicevano loro, sul passo indietro, mentre se si fosse fatto come voleva lui… vediamo se nel calcio andrà diversamente. 
Anche se resto dubbioso sull'intera questione.


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti agenti Fifa parlano parlano ma alla fine non sanno mai niente



ho pensato la stessa cosa, si fossero mai avvicinati alla realtà in una affermazione 

L'ultimo ieri ha dato Bonera alla Juve per 3 anni


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Provano a farsi un pò di pubblicità


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Scalera ( Agente Fifa):" Berlusconi vuole solo Seedorf ma possibile qualche nome a sorpresa"*



Sto tizio in verità è [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boateng - Montolivo - Cristante
> 
> Se non c'è Montolivo metti Muntari al suo posto.
> 
> I giocatori ci sono,bisogna avere il coraggio di usarli (o di farli giocare dove vuoi TU allenatore,nel caso di Boateng).Senza contare che schierare un diciottenne al posto di trentenni strapagati manda anche un chiaro messaggio alla proprietà.



Il valore di Cristante dobbiamo ancora verificarlo ad alti livelli e poi tra Boateng e Flamini siamo lì.Tranne Montolivo,tutti sti giocatori non li vedo.


----------



## The P (23 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sto tizio in verità è [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]



mi avete sgamato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2013)

Io ero convinto che si chiudesse oggi con l'esonero e la buonauscita... addirittura adesso arrivano voci di ulteriori tentativi di Galliani per trattenere Acciuga.
In tal senso, più passa il tempo e più è probabile che si vada verso la conferma di Allegri.

Cioè si va verso lo scenario che sia tutto il solito teatrino che finisca con l'annuncio in pompa magna del rinnovo di Allegri, con "volemose bene" generale e discorso del Presidente.

Boh, vediamo domani, ma se non si conclude ancora niente di concreto io comincio a dubitare....


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ero convinto che si chiudesse oggi con l'esonero e la buonauscita... addirittura adesso arrivano voci di ulteriori tentativi di Galliani per trattenere Acciuga.
> In tal senso, più passa il tempo e più è probabile che si vada verso la conferma di Allegri.
> 
> Cioè si va verso lo scenario che sia tutto il solito teatrino che finisca con l'annuncio in pompa magna del rinnovo di Allegri, con "volemose bene" generale e discorso del Presidente.
> ...



Magari diventerà anche una scusa per un eventuale mancato mercato  , visto il "loro" appoggio alla causa di Allegri, i tifosi dovrebbero essere contenti così come siamo con la permanenza del mister.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Vi dico come la penso:
_B. ha detto al mister che sarebbe stato confermato ma a scadenza. In base all'obiettivo raggiunto (non so che ha in mente B.) verrà valutato o meno il rinnovo. Per la serie "poi si vede. un altro inizio stagione così non lo accettiamo e nemmeno possiamo esonerarti e tenerti a libro paga".
Acciuga vuole rinnovo adesso o a preliminare superato, altrimenti va via perché la Roma gli ha offerto un triennale.
B. si è impuntato ma sa che il Milan non è nella condizione di assumere nessun allenatore vero (sulla piazza non c'è nessuno, Van Basten non convince, Rijkaard prende troppo e Donadoni non viene liberato dal Parma), per questo ha espresso la sua preferenza su Seedorf, sia come alternativa reale sia per mettere pressione a Max.
In tutto questo Galliani sta trattando con entrambi per trovare un punto di contatto. _

Per me la situazione è questa. Il circo che si è creato è solo mediatico (infatti finora non c'è una dichiarazione che sia una che porti a seedorf. anche lo sgub di biscardi si sta afflosciando). Anzi... se è così e stanno tenendo il riserbo, stanno facendo bene: da un lato Berlusconi non si espone passando per ingrato, dall'altro Allegri non passa per quello troppo legato al contratto.
Tutti i teatrini montati dai giornali, però, era il caso di smontarli in qualche modo. Almeno per rispetto dei tifosi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

*Pardo: "Prevedibile l'esonero di Allegri. Seedorf, Berlusconi è uomo da grande intuizioni*"


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vi dico come la penso:
> _B. ha detto al mister che sarebbe stato confermato ma a scadenza. In base all'obiettivo raggiunto (non so che ha in mente B.) verrà valutato o meno il rinnovo. Per la serie "poi si vede. un altro inizio stagione così non lo accettiamo e nemmeno possiamo esonerarti e tenerti a libro paga".
> Acciuga vuole rinnovo adesso o a preliminare superato, altrimenti va via perché la Roma gli ha offerto un triennale.
> B. si è impuntato ma sa che il Milan non è nella condizione di assumere nessun allenatore vero (sulla piazza non c'è nessuno, Van Basten non convince, Rijkaard prende troppo e Donadoni non viene liberato dal Parma), per questo ha espresso la sua preferenza su Seedorf, sia come alternativa reale sia per mettere pressione a Max.
> ...



Interpretazione interessante. 

Volevo intervenire su Rijkaard  , nel senso che in teoria hai ragione, ma dipende anche dal curriculum recente. Tranne pochissime eccezioni, gli allenatori che guadagnano di più sono quelli che hanno una grande continuità lavorativa ad alti livelli, come Mourinho, Ancelotti, Capello ecc… Rijkaard (esonerato dal barsà ormai 5 anni fa) se vuole tornare a certi livelli, non so quanto gli convenga aspettare un’offerta da 7-8 milioni a salire. 
Non credo che se si presentasse il Milan con un’offerta da 4 milioni, Frank risponderebbe _no, grazie_.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Perchè mi avete cancellato la news che diceva dell'accordo Seedorf-Milan? La fonte è ML.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

*Per la buonuscita di Allegri ballano 500.000 euro. L'ipotesi è che Allegri possa rimanere un anno fermo.*


----------



## Ale (23 Maggio 2013)

si certo, rinuncia a 7,5 mln della roma per averne 2 dal milan 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Gaetano ( [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ) ha talmente voglia di vedere fuori dagli zebedei Allegri che si è pure reinventato Newser del forum, grandissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si certo, rinuncia a 7,5 mln della roma per averne 2 dal milan



Comunque troveranno un accordo sicuro..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> si certo, rinuncia a 7,5 mln della roma per averne 2 dal milan
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Gaetano ( [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ) ha talmente voglia di vedere fuori dagli zebedei Allegri che si è pure reinventato Newser del forum, grandissimo



Ahahahahaha infatti non faccio altro che aggiornare MN


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2013)

Ma posso stappare o devo aspettare?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma posso stappare o devo aspettare?



Dalle news che ho letto in giro, oggi forse si potrebbe stappare. Sta bottiglia di champagne ho dovuto rimetterla al fresco già piu di una volta.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2013)

Credo sia una delle notizie piu' belle dopo l'arrivo di ibrahimovic 














insultatemi pure ora


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo sia una delle notizie piu' belle dopo l'arrivo di ibrahimovic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma quale insulti, hai ragione. Anche io non vedo l'ora; comunque Di Marzio ha detto che è inutile il tentativo del Gallo di convincere Silvio.
Anzi, ha detto che Seedorf è gia il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset Berlusconi ha scelto Seedorf.

Mah, mandare via Allegri può andare bene, ma questo Seedorf è un rischio grosso come una casa, che secondo me non ci possiamo permettere assolutamente di correre in una situazione più che delicata come la nostra. Un non allenatore con una squadra di gente da far crescere.


----------



## jaws (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo sia una delle notizie piu' belle dopo l'arrivo di ibrahimovic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forse dovrei, ma sono un gentiluomo e mi trattengo.
Ma giusto per curiosità, quale notizia hai preferito la partenza di Allegri o l'arrivo di Balotelli?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2013)

Sky frena, Galliani sta ancora facendo numerosi tentativi per ricucire lo strappo.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo sia una delle notizie piu' belle dopo *la partenza* di ibrahimovic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Maggio 2013)

Va beh sembra questione di ore (anche se prima dicono ci sia una frenata poi un accelerata.. boh..). Non voglio valutare l'inesperienza o i dubbi sul carattere. Sono due facce di una medaglia, se tutto va per il verso giusto potremmo avere un vincente in casa.
Quello che mi sta a cuore è che se arriva in panca il suo pupillo allora Berlusconi deve spendere sul mercato. Mettere Seedorf senza i giusti investimenti sarebbe inaccettabile anche dallo stesso Clarence.
Voi cosa dite?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Oggi calma piatta sulla questione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky frena, Galliani sta ancora facendo numerosi tentativi per ricucire lo strappo.



Per me inutile anche perchè non capisco in cosa possano consistere sti tentativi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Maggio 2013)

si dopo tutto sto polverone è meglio che allegri lasci....un altro anno al milan sarebbe un incubo mediatico per lui...
Che poi non credo stiano facendo tentativi solo la tirano lunga per la buona uscita


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2013)

Ma cosa c'è da ricucire!? L'allenatore si deve cambiare ormai! Allegri anche venisse confermato, in un ambiente del genere come può allenare una squadra!? La frittata è fatta. 

Spero se non altro scelga un allenatore e non un calciatore. Mi auguro almeno abbia questo senso di responsabilità il nano.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da ricucire!? L'allenatore si deve cambiare ormai! Allegri anche venisse confermato, in un ambiente del genere come può allenare una squadra!? La frittata è fatta.
> 
> Spero se non altro scelga un allenatore e non un calciatore. Mi auguro almeno abbia questo senso di responsabilità il nano.


E' un megalomane,non sa cosa siano le responsabilità o quant'altro.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Forse dovrei, ma sono un gentiluomo e mi trattengo.
> Ma giusto per curiosità, quale notizia hai preferito la partenza di Allegri o l'arrivo di Balotelli?



Di Balotelli si sapeva gia' che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato .
Ma Allegri pieta'; non vedevo l'ora. Pure quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto , abbiamo rischiatocontro l'inter di Leonardo, per non parlare del gioco noiosissimo (sempre l'anno dello scudetto).
Contro la juve piu' schifosa dal 2000 in poi le abbiamo prese all'andata e al ritorno abbiamo vinto grazie a una cappellattta di buffon.
Ha perso con cosmi (che praticamente vinse solo quella partita) dopo lo esonerarono a suon di sconfitte.

I pareggini contro bate borisov viktoria plzen ajax malaga anderlecht. Nonononono non lo voglio mai piu'


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

La scelta è tra Seedorf e Allegri ''smontato'', non esistono altre possibilità putroppo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di Balotelli si sapeva gia' che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato .
> Ma Allegri pieta'; non vedevo l'ora. Pure quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto , abbiamo rischiatocontro l'inter di Leonardo, per non parlare del gioco noiosissimo (sempre l'anno dello scudetto).
> Contro la juve piu' schifosa dal 2000 in poi le abbiamo prese all'andata e al ritorno abbiamo vinto grazie a una cappellattta di buffon.
> Ha perso con cosmi (che praticamente vinse solo quella partita) dopo lo esonerarono a suon di sconfitte.
> ...



Allegri è la sintesi di ciò che un allenatore non dovrebbe essere, un incompetente da competizione. Ci ha distrutto i maroni per tre anni con partite al limite dell'inguardabilità e caratterizzate da una formazione iniziale totalmente sbagliata e priva di ogni fondamento logico.
Allegri è il male, la sua dimensione credo sia il Cagliari o il Catania.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

Sto Galliani fa cosi perchè rischia il posto, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe. Io non ne posso più di sta telenovela. Mabbasta.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da ricucire!? L'allenatore si deve cambiare ormai! Allegri anche venisse confermato, in un ambiente del genere come può allenare una squadra!? La frittata è fatta.
> 
> Spero se non altro scelga un allenatore e non un calciatore. Mi auguro almeno abbia questo senso di responsabilità il nano.



La frittata è fatta SE la situazione è come la rappresentano i giornali.

Ricordiamoci che le notizie che stanno uscendo derivano TUTTE dallo _sgub_ di Biscardi. Il punto di partenza mediatico è quello, ma potrebbe essere facilmente un punto di partenza basato sul nulla. Domenica e lunedì mattina scorso, prima della fantomatica lettera, i media parlavano di problemi legati al contratto e al rinnovo. La parola esonero è uscita fuori dalla Bocca di Aldone.

Io ormai mi sono fatto la mia idea sulla vicenda e nessuno me la fa cambiare. Per me è proprio come l'ho descritta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La frittata è fatta SE la situazione è come la rappresentano i giornali.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che le notizie che stanno uscendo derivano TUTTE dallo _sgub_ di Biscardi. Il punto di partenza mediatico è quello, ma potrebbe essere facilmente un punto di partenza basato sul nulla. Domenica e lunedì mattina scorso, prima della fantomatica lettera, i media parlavano di problemi legati al contratto e al rinnovo. La parola esonero è uscita fuori dalla Bocca di Aldone.
> 
> Io ormai mi sono fatto la mia idea sulla vicenda e nessuno me la fa cambiare. Per me è proprio come l'ho descritta.



Qual'è The Ripper?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

> I pareggini contro bate borisov viktoria plzen ajax malaga anderlecht. Nonononono non lo voglio mai piu'


Non vorrei dire ma con il "Seedorf della situazione" hai perso in casa contro lo Zurigo e stavi perdendo anche al ritorno...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qual'è The Ripper?



B. ha detto al mister che sarebbe stato confermato ma a scadenza. In base all'obiettivo raggiunto (non so che ha in mente B.) verrà valutato o meno il rinnovo. Per la serie "poi si vede. un altro inizio stagione così non lo accettiamo e nemmeno possiamo esonerarti e tenerti a libro paga".
Acciuga vuole rinnovo adesso o a preliminare superato, altrimenti va via perché la Roma gli ha offerto un triennale.
B. si è impuntato ma sa che il Milan non è nella condizione di assumere nessun allenatore vero (sulla piazza non c'è nessuno, Van Basten non convince, Rijkaard prende troppo e Donadoni non viene liberato dal Parma), per questo ha espresso la sua preferenza su Seedorf, sia come alternativa reale sia per mettere pressione a Max.
In tutto questo Galliani sta trattando con entrambi per trovare un punto di contatto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma con il "Seedorf della situazione" hai perso in casa contro lo Zurigo e stavi perdendo anche al ritorno...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E alla fine secondo te va via?


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi pensate se arrivasse Mancini.....

nome sparato da un mio caro amico Milanese


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi pensate se arrivasse Mancini.....
> 
> nome sparato da un mio caro amico Milanese



Che prende di stipendio come metà della nostra rosa...


----------



## Brain84 (23 Maggio 2013)

Con la bieca figura che ha fatto la società, farebbe bene a pagare Allegri e mandarlo via. È una situazione veramente demenziale e portarla avanti per troppo tempo sarebbe deleterio.


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che prende di stipendio come metà della nostra rosa...



era una burla di un mio caro amico che vive a Milano e che riassumerebbe tutta la pazzia del momento....

comunque scherzi a parte secondo me non arriverà Seedorf


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2013)

Ma la rosa del 2009/2010 era orfana di kaka' e allenata da un altro incompetente.


----------



## Principe (23 Maggio 2013)

Ormai se ne parla a Milan Channel , che Berlusconi vuole seedorf e Galliani dicono stia cercando un punto di sintesi , insomma ormai la partita e' chiara a meno che Silvio nn cambi idea il prossimo allenatore e' seedorf , anche perché ormai allegri sarebbe in ogni caso bruciato , non capisco cosa stiano aspettando .


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma la rosa del 2009/2010 era orfana di kaka' e allenata da un altro incompetente.



Quell'anno però mi divertivo a guardare le partite


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2013)

Io mica tanto, l'ultimo campionato vinto giocando da GRANDE squadra e' stato il 2003-2004, ho ancora in mente il gol contro la samp a marassi. Serginho-Seedorf-Serginho-Sheva. 3,4 tocchi massimo ed eravamo in porta. Adesso passaggi orizzontali a piu' non posso e siccome non riusciamo a fare niente, lancio lungo verso non so chi', domenica ci e' andata bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ormai se ne parla a Milan Channel , che Berlusconi vuole seedorf e Galliani dicono stia cercando un punto di sintesi , insomma ormai la partita e' chiara a meno che Silvio nn cambi idea il prossimo allenatore e' seedorf , anche perché ormai allegri sarebbe in ogni caso bruciato , non capisco cosa stiano aspettando .



Ascoltando ieri sera Suma su Antenna3 mi sembra di avere capito che questo "punto di sintesi" che cerca Galliani è una via di mezzo tra la sua idea e quella di Berlusconi, quindi via Allegri ma con un nuovo allenatore che non sia Seedorf.
Suma ieri ha fatto capire che Seedorf non si è lasciato in buoni rapporti con lo staff di Milanello.


----------



## Principe (23 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ascoltando ieri sera Suma su Antenna3 mi sembra di avere capito che questo "punto di sintesi" che cerca Galliani è una via di mezzo tra la sua idea e quella di Berlusconi, quindi via Allegri ma con un nuovo allenatore che non sia Seedorf.
> Suma ieri ha fatto capire che Seedorf non si è lasciato in buoni rapporti con lo staff di Milanello.


L'unico che mi andrebbe bene ex Milan e' rijkaard


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Ormai siamo una barzelletta, hanno fatto un comunicato ufficiale in cui Galliani nega divergenza con Silvio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma ieri ha fatto capire che Seedorf non si è lasciato in buoni rapporti con lo staff di Milanello.



speriamo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quell'anno però mi divertivo a guardare le partite



Io a vedere il Milan prendere pallonate contro lo ZURIGO e vincere le partite solo al 92° non mi divertivo per nulla.


----------



## sheva90 (23 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo ci riesca, ma penso ormai sia un tentativo disperato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Comunque tra il gioco di Leonardo e quello di Allegri c'è un abisso..con Leo si giocava molto meglio.


----------



## Principe (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo una barzelletta, hanno fatto un comunicato ufficiale in cui Galliani nega divergenza con Silvio.



Be ma e' il solito discorso dipende se ci si vuole prendere in giro , la vogliono far passare come normale dialettica in realtà e' una situazione grottesca , una cosa pazzesca e come al solito non hanno capito che il mercato le società serie lo fanno a giugno , poi magari piazzi un colpo a fine agosto ma la sostanza nn cambia . 
Noi ancora non abbiamo un allenatore figurati come si fa a fare il mercato.


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Be ma e' il solito discorso dipende se ci si vuole prendere in giro , la vogliono far passare come normale dialettica in realtà e' una situazione grottesca , una cosa pazzesca e come al solito non hanno capito che il mercato le società serie lo fanno a giugno , poi magari piazzi un colpo a fine agosto ma la sostanza nn cambia .
> Noi ancora non abbiamo un allenatore figurati come si fa a fare il mercato.


Beh, siamo solo a fine maggio. A parte il Manchester Utd nessuno ha il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E alla fine secondo te va via?



questo non lo posso sapere 
però sono arci-sicuro che la situazione è questa.

anche perché metti seedorf sulla panchina del Milan... ok... Ma Seedorf finora ha iniziato a programmare la sua stagione o l'ha almeno minimamente considerato? Ha pensato a come gestire una squadra che tra poco più di un mese si riunisce? Sa se c'è qualche giocatore sul mercato che gli può interessare? ha pianificato la preparazione? Sono cose FONDAMENTALI. 
Berlusconi indica lui, giustamente, perché è una scelta come lo fu Leonardo... ma sotto a tutto questo c'è il rinnovo ad Allegri, che lui vorrebbe ora mentre Berlusca glielo propone solo nel 2014 probabilmente. La mediazione di Galliani è tra queste due posizioni. Ovviamente l'offerta della Roma è concreta.
Se non si trova un punto di contatto (magari rinnovo solo se accediamo alla fase a gironi e/o iniziamo bene in campionato) non si va avanti. A me sembra lo scenario più plausibile. 


E' vero che Sacchi lo licenziò per una scelta di "cuore", ma era consapevole che mettendo Capello avrebbe dovuto creare uno squadrone impressionante. All'epoca se lo poteva permettere e avevamo un pallone d'oro come panchinaro. 
Con Leonardo non gli ha messo in mano una grande squadra e ha litigato con lui furiosamente. Non credo voglia rischiare di nuovo uno scenario simile se non è costretto a farlo (cioè se Allegri non sottostà alle sue richieste e va alla Roma).


----------



## Principe (23 Maggio 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Beh, siamo solo a fine maggio. A parte il Manchester Utd nessuno ha il nuovo allenatore.



E' questione di progettazione , chi nn ha il nuovo allenatore l'ha già scelto e sta pianificando il mercato , ha già sul taccuino i nomi si tiene già pronte le strade e appena parla con l'allenatore iniziano le trattative


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io a vedere il Milan prendere pallonate contro lo ZURIGO e vincere le partite solo al 92° non mi divertivo per nulla.



Invece immagino avrai goduto molto quest'anno con 7 punti in 8 partite contro squadrette imbarazzanti e il peggior punteggio come seconda nella storia della CHampions League contro compagini dal blasone mondiale. Poi quell'anno fino a quando non si sono infortunati Pato e Nesta lottavamo per lo scudetto.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' questione di progettazione , chi nn ha il nuovo allenatore l'ha già scelto e sta pianificando il mercato , ha già sul taccuino i nomi si tiene già pronte le strade e appena parla con l'allenatore iniziano le trattative



noi abbiamo preso saponara, vergara, salamon (checcé se ne dica, l'abbiamo preso per il 2013/2014 e non far lietivare il prezzo) e stavamo per chiudere con poli. mi sembra che ci stiamo muovendo. i grandi colpi, poi, semmai ce ne saranno, arriveranno molto più in là come al solito. Di questi tempi si aspetta sempre che le big europee facciano le prime mosse. "hai visto mai che esce fuori qualche esubero!".


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Invece immagino avrai goduto molto quest'anno con 7 punti in 8 partite contro squadrette imbarazzanti e il peggior punteggio come seconda nella storia della CHampions League contro compagini dal blasone mondiale. Poi quell'anno fino a quando non si sono infortunati Pato e Nesta lottavamo per lo scudetto.



Siamo arrivati a -12 da un'Inter impegnata su 3 fronti e che ha chiuso a 82 punti. Quest'anno a -15 (nonostante il pessimo inizio) contro una Juve che da marzo ha lottato solo per lo scudo e ha chiuso a 87, ripeto, 87 punti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

io spero che rimane Max


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Se rimane Allegri almeno vediamo come gioca la squadra in Europa League che pure sarei curioso..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se rimane Allegri almeno vediamo come gioca la squadra in Europa League che pure sarei curioso..



nel frattempo ci godiamo anche la Fiorentina del mitico Montella.


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a -12 da un'Inter impegnata su 3 fronti e che ha chiuso a 82 punti. Quest'anno a -15 (nonostante il pessimo inizio) contro una Juve che da marzo ha lottato solo per lo scudo e ha chiuso a 87, ripeto, 87 punti.



Ma perché il pessimo inizio di chi è colpa se non Allegri? Poi ripeto vatti a vedere con chi abbiamo giocato da marzo 2010 in poi e si capisce tutto il distacco preso da Leonardo, UN NON ALLENATORE ma che mi ha fatto divertire con una squadra che in ogni caso non avrebbe vinto una mazza con qualsiasi altro mister.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque tra il gioco di Leonardo e quello di Allegri c'è un abisso..con Leo si giocava molto meglio.



Così così.
Poteva essere più divertente ma 
1) aveva una rosa migliore, nel complesso
2) non avevamo comunque un gioco, e le boiate tattiche erano sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Così così.
> Poteva essere più divertente ma
> 1) aveva una rosa migliore, nel complesso
> 2) non avevamo comunque un gioco, e le boiate tattiche erano sempre dietro l'angolo.



Beh, in attacco eravamo inferiori..solo che c'era Ronaldinho che anche da fermo ha fatto passare Borriello per un campione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

ma quindi mo comè la situazione? io ero convinto che l'avevano cacciato


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

Dai Gallo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quindi mo comè la situazione? io ero convinto che l'avevano cacciato



Ma infatti verrà cacciato..


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' questione di progettazione , chi nn ha il nuovo allenatore l'ha già scelto e sta pianificando il mercato , ha già sul taccuino i nomi si tiene già pronte le strade e appena parla con l'allenatore iniziano le trattative


Non mi pare che Inter, Napoli, Roma, Manchester City, Chelsea e Real Madrid stia facendo molto più di noi, ad oggi. Anzi, l'unica che è uscita davvero allo scoperto sulla sua scelta è il Real. Per il resto le altre sono messe come noi, con una candidatura forte e alcune alternative.
Poi anch'io spero che il tutto si risolva il più in fretta possibile, ma siamo pur sempre al 23 di maggio.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Maggio 2013)

Sono tornato tardi e purtroppo mi sono perso la puntata.
Cos'è successo oggi ad Allegriful?


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2013)

Allegri mi sa che sia già della ROma il problema è trovare un allenatore nuovo per noi e io penso a Frank Rijkaard.....

poi dobbiamo comprare dei centrocampisti coi piedi buoni se no possiamo anche solo ricordarci di quello che eravamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono tornato tardi e purtroppo mi sono perso la puntata.
> Cos'è successo oggi ad Allegriful?



niente oggi tutto tace


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quindi mo comè la situazione? io ero convinto che l'avevano cacciato



La situazione è tragicomica

sembrava ci fosse (finalmente) uno straccio di progetto ed ora vacci a capire qualcosa, e non mi riferisco solo all'esonero (verosimile) di Allegri. ora siamo in balia delle lune e degli umori del nano


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Sky dice che si attende l'accordo per la buonuscita, ma secondo me la tiritera sta andando avanti troppo a lungo se il problema è solo quello della buonuscita. Tanto più che anche senza buonuscita Allegri avrebbe la possibilità di allenare a Roma da subito a certe cifre, quindi non vedo il motivo per tutte queste fisime.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sky dice che si attende l'accordo per la buonuscita, ma secondo me la tiritera sta andando avanti troppo a lungo se il problema è solo quello della buonuscita. Tanto più che anche senza buonuscita Allegri avrebbe la possibilità di allenare a Roma da subito a certe cifre, quindi non vedo il motivo per tutte queste fisime.



Per me il problema è sul sostituto.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me il problema è sul sostituto.



Sicuramente, credo anche io sia così.


----------



## Naruto98 (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, credo anche io sia così.


Io invece non penso proprio sia questo il problema


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Io invece non penso proprio sia questo il problema



Che problema credi che ci sia?


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2013)

comunque mi sono fatto un giro su alcune testate giornalistiche Brasiliane per capire un po' cosa dicono di Seedorf, ma ricalcano più o meno quello che dicono quelli Italiani....
quindi mi sembra proprio una bufala per allontanare l' attenzione dal vero obiettivo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Si sbloccherà tutto entro lunedi, va via da noi e lo annunciano subito alla Roma e fine.


----------



## Naruto98 (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che problema credi che ci sia?



Per me ancora galliani sta cercando di convincere silvio, cosa che ormai sarebbe una mossa stupida, ovvero da Milan degli ultimi tempi purtroppo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Ho chiamato alla sede del Milan per chiedere informazioni su Allegri


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho chiamato alla sede del Milan per chiedere informazioni su Allegri



Potevi far finta di essere il procuratore di Seedorf


----------



## TheStonecold16 (23 Maggio 2013)

Si Galliani probabilmente starà cercando di convincere B. ma alla fine è tutto fiato sprecatrmai Allegri è bruciato.Secondo voi quale allenatore continuerebbe a restare sapendo che appena ci sarà qualche sconfitta o un appannamento nelle prestazioni del Milan(come accade a tutte le squadre nel corso di una stagione)il presidente della sua squadre comincerebbe a fare dichiarazioni strampalate e ad esternare il proprio malumore?
La cosa assurda e che non riesco a capire è il PERCHÉ' a questo punto non ha cacciato Allegri ad inizio stagione(cosa che mi ha stupito notevolmente,tanto che pensavo che avesse cambiato idea su di lui)invece di farlo ora dopo la sua miglior stagione nelle vesti di mister del Milan e dopo aver portato una squadra di zombie dalla zona retrocessione al terzo posto? PERCHÉ??


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Maggio 2013)

TheStonecold16 ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda e che non riesco a capire è il PERCHÉ' a questo punto non ha cacciato Allegri ad inizio stagione(cosa che mi ha stupito notevolmente,tanto che pensavo che avesse cambiato idea su di lui)invece di farlo ora dopo la sua miglior stagione nelle vesti di mister del Milan e dopo aver portato una squadra di zombie dalla zona retrocessione al terzo posto? PERCHÉ??


Concordo.
A me Allegri non dispiace, però avrei assolutamente compreso se l'avesse cacciato l'anno scorso dopo aver buttato via lo scudetto.
Dopo questa stagione per me non ha alcun senso, avrei continuato ancora per un anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potevi far finta di essere il procuratore di Seedorf



Ho chiesto anche di parlare col Dottor. Galliani


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto anche di parlare col Dottor. Galliani



Te lo hanno passato?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

Il Presidente della *Roma*, Pallotta, ha chiamato ieri *Allegri* per offrirgli un *contratto di 3 anni a 2,8 milioni di euro a stagione*.

Gazza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Presidente della *Roma*, Pallotta, ha chiamato ieri *Allegri* per offrirgli un *contratto di 3 anni a 2,8 milioni di euro a stagione*.
> 
> Gazza.



Ma devono per forza farne una telenovela? Basta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Te lo hanno passato?



" Non è in sede e comunque non avremmo potuto passarglielo"


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Presidente della *Roma*, Pallotta, ha chiamato ieri *Allegri* per offrirgli un *contratto di 3 anni a 2,8 milioni di euro a stagione*.
> 
> Gazza.


anche i media in confusione totale. fino a stamattina Allegri aveva già firmato un precontratto. ora esce fuori che SOLO IERI Pallotta ha chiamato Allegri.
Dai su, è tutto un teatrino. Non ci stanno capendo un kaiser.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

*Allora per la seconda volta: teniamo il topic pulito, basta con questi messaggi "due" a "due" come se fosse una chat. Per favore.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

In questo momento nessuno sta dietro a Laudisa, mi pare l'unico che non va a intuito


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora per la seconda volta: teniamo il topic pulito, basta con questi messaggi "due" a "due" come se fosse una chat. Per favore.*



Ma ti riferisci a me e [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ?


----------



## runner (23 Maggio 2013)

allora ragazzi la situazione è un teatrino per coprire l' operazione allenatore se no non riuscirei a spegarmi alcine come

1 - il Berlu vuole un Rossonero sulla panchina e non vuole Allegri che ha già firmato e il Gallo sta tentando di fare cosa?
2 - Seedorf è lontano dall' Italia e sta reggendo ilgioco
3 - Inzaghi e Van Bommel come Seedorf e Van Basten non convincono per ora il Berlu
4 - perchè Allegri rideva all' uscita dell' incontro in sede ieri con il Gallo? (io sarei arrabbiatissimo)
5 - perchè sorrideva pure il Gallo quando lo intervistavano? (io sarei arrabbiatissimo)
6 - il berlusca che prima sparava perle adesso non dice nulla
7 - Bonera all' uscita pure lui rideva e ha detto che doveva chiedere una cosa al Gallo per firmare il biennale
8 - stranamente la stampa non parla di Frank Rijkaard che secondo me sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ti riferisci a me e [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ?



Riferito a voi che ho visto le ultime due pagine, ma è anche un avviso per tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo che domani sia la giornata buona.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora per la seconda volta: teniamo il topic pulito, basta con questi messaggi "due" a "due" come se fosse una chat. Per favore.*



Sorry


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Riferito a voi che ho visto le ultime due pagine, ma è anche un avviso per tutti.



Ok, ma se si scherza ogni tanto ci può stare dai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

*Di Marzio afferma che Berlusconi non si smuove dalla sua decisione e che Seedorf è stato scelto già da dicembre.*


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio afferma che Berlusconi non si smuove dalla sua decisione e che Seedorf è stato scelto già da dicembre.*



A questo punto auguri Berlusconi... Nel senso che spero che sappia quello che fa e che, nel caso, consegni a Seedorf una rosa di molto potenziata, altrimenti prevedo brutti giorni per noi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio afferma che Berlusconi non si smuove dalla sua decisione e che Seedorf è stato scelto già da dicembre.*



Addirittura da Dicembre?!


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Maggio 2013)

Se Seedorf sarà, voglio una campagna acquisti degna. 
Qui dentro tutti quelli che festeggiano per la cacciata di acciuga spero non si accontenteranno del solo ego di clarenzio.. per quanto enorme esso sia.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Addirittura da Dicembre?!


----------



## TheStonecold16 (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio afferma che Berlusconi non si smuove dalla sua decisione e che Seedorf è stato scelto già da dicembre.*


Ma su dai non scherziamo!I giornalisti stanno dicendo una marea di idiozie!A questo punto era più plausibile se diceva che era già stato scelto a fine campionato l'anno scorso quando ha perso lo scudetto o ad inizio stagione quando ha inanellato tutta un serie di sconfitte consecutive!Eddai ragazzi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Secondo me Serafini ne sa di cose visto che è amico di Ambrosini.


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2013)

A me comunque rimarrà il rammarico di non aver visto Allegri all'opera con un centrocampo perlomeno decente, e spero vivamente che non sarà Clarence il sostituto (ma temo che sarà davvero lui)


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Sempre più insistenti le voci che danno Tassotti via con Allegri alla Roma. Mangiante dice che può finire così.


----------



## The P (23 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Aggiungiamoci anche queste, sempre a dicembre:

_"Ho sempre pensato che farò l'allenatore, comincerei anche da una 'big'. Ci sarà un modello Seedorf, un mix. Ho avuto la fortuna di lavorare con tutti i più grandi tranne Mourinho. Guardiola? E' un'altra storia: la macchina Barcellona andava a mille già con Rijkaard. E anche prima, quando ero io al Real, al Camp Nou non vedevamo palla". (Clarence Seedorf, 24/12/2012)_


Se 1 + 1 fa ancora 2 sì, può essere che la decisione sia stata presa davvero a dicembre.

PS: Bellissima la frase: "Sì Montella è una scelta possibile, ma Montella sta in terra, Seedorf sta in cielo" con il tono in cui l'ha detto. Questo spiega tutta la megalomania del nostro presidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sempre più insistenti le voci che danno Tassotti via con Allegri alla Roma. Mangiante dice che può finire così.



No Tasso


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Anche Costacurta ha appena detto che Tassotti potrebbe seguire Allegri perchè hanno legato molto. Secondo lui vanno d'accordo perchè pensano il calcio in maniera differente. Prepariamoci a salutare anche Tassotti se va via Allegri.


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Anche Costacurta ha appena detto che Tassotti potrebbe seguire Allegri perchè hanno legato molto. Secondo lui vanno d'accordo perchè pensano il calcio in maniera differente. Prepariamoci a salutare anche Tassotti se va via Allegri.



Ma chi affiancherà Seedorf? Barbarella?


----------



## MisterBet (23 Maggio 2013)

Non voglio credere al "tradimento" del Tasso...


----------



## Tobi (23 Maggio 2013)

ma quale tradimento? si sono rotti le balls di tutte queste barzellette e questi teatrini.. ed hanno ragionissima.. già che c'è perchè non si mette ad allenare berlusconi visto che lui è un grande tattico e la squadra è arrivata al terzo posto grazie ai suoi consigli?

Ogni anno un perdiamo un pezzo di dignità grazie a questo esaltato.. il problema grave è che il giocattolo non lo mollerà mai se non per cause naturali e mi gioco la casa che berlusconi arriva tranquillamente a 90 anni se non piu


----------



## 2515 (23 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma chi affiancherà Seedorf? Barbarella?



barbarella sta bene davanti a seedorf, non accanto.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Vero che in vita sua ha vissuto di più a Milano (ormai sono più di 30 anni), ma fosse vero, quella di Tassotti sarebbe anche una scelta di vita.


----------



## Tobi (23 Maggio 2013)

che milf la barbaruccia


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Maggio 2013)

Il Berlusca non lo tollero più nemmeno dal punto di vista calcistico.
Allegri, dopo la demolizione della scorsa estate, con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti, ha portato la squadra ad un traguardo insperato a fine novembre (si parlava di retrocessione, voglio ricordarlo), ha gestito al meglio secondo me i giovani e soprattutto ha consegnato le chiavi del centrocampo a Montolivo, che mai ha giocato così come quest'anno. Quest'anno non è stato da buttare e si sono poste le basi per il futuro con 4/5 giocatori che possono essere titolari per tanti anni, però la ricostruzione non è ancora finita. Un presidente serio, a mio avviso, dovrebbe garantire la continuità della ricostruzione e mantenere quantomeno per un anno lo stesso allenatore.


----------



## arcanum (23 Maggio 2013)

Lo ribadisco...Allegri per farsi voler bene da Galliani, curva, giocatori e anche Tassotti evidentemente ha personalità ed è anche preparato. La curiosità di vederlo con una squadra come si deve (con questo nuovo ciclo iniziato con lui) evidentemente ce l'hanno anche il gallo e i giocatori stessi, non solo noi....e Tassotti s'è rotto il cavolo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma quale tradimento? si sono rotti le balls di tutte queste barzellette e questi teatrini.. ed hanno ragionissima.. già che c'è perchè non si mette ad allenare berlusconi visto che lui è un grande tattico e la squadra è arrivata al terzo posto grazie ai suoi consigli?
> 
> Ogni anno un perdiamo un pezzo di dignità grazie a questo esaltato.. il problema grave è che il giocattolo non lo mollerà mai se non per cause naturali e mi gioco la casa che berlusconi arriva tranquillamente a 90 anni se non piu



inutile aggiungere qualcosa.


comunque sia mi dispiacerebbe tantissimo per tassotti,sarebbe stato importante per la crescita di de sciglio,come anche nello spogliatoio,ma non avrebbe di certo torto ad andar via per vari motivi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Piena fiducia in Berlusconi, le sue scelte sono vincenti dal 1986.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia in Berlusconi, le sue scelte sono vincenti dal 1986.



Berlusconi è dal 2006/07 che non si occupa più del Milan in maniera seria.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Lo ribadisco...Allegri per farsi voler bene da Galliani, curva, giocatori e anche Tassotti evidentemente ha personalità ed è anche preparato. La curiosità di vederlo con una squadra come si deve (con questo nuovo ciclo iniziato con lui) evidentemente ce l'hanno anche il gallo e i giocatori stessi, non solo noi....e Tassotti s'è rotto il cavolo!



Ai tempi di Ancelotti sembrava fosse diventato un delitto farsi volere bene. 

Comunque avrebbe dimostrato personalità anche stando sulle balle a tutti.  Sacchi ad un certo punto non lo poteva vedere più nessuno, e lo stesso Capello non aveva certamente rapporti idilliaci con la totalità dell’ambiente Milan.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

*Costacurta sul futuro di Allegri e Tassotti*:"Credo che Allegri sia a un passo dalla firma con la Roma e Tassotti potrebbe seguirlo perché i due hanno legato parecchio. Pensano il calcio in maniera differente e questo è stato il successo dell'accoppiata".


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vero che in vita sua ha vissuto di più a Milano (ormai sono più di 30 anni), ma fosse vero, quella di Tassotti sarebbe anche una scelta di vita.


Un laziale alla Roma?


----------



## Ale (23 Maggio 2013)

io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che tassotti fosse un incapace, quindi non mi dispiace, tutt'altro.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Un laziale alla Roma?



Andrebbe a sostituire un altro laziale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2013)

A Sky starebbero lavorando su un'indiscrezione, Leonardo avrebbe chiamato Allegri per offrirgli la panchina del PSG.
Da confermare, per ora è un rumor.


----------



## SololaMaglia (23 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che tassotti fosse un incapace, quindi non mi dispiace, tutt'altro.



Io da sempre ho l'impressione che parli a caso e di calcio non capisci nulla però...


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Insomma, quanto ci vuole? Lol


----------



## The P (23 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Sky starebbero lavorando su un'indiscrezione, Leonardo avrebbe chiamato Allegri per offrirgli la panchina del PSG.
> Da confermare, per ora è un rumor.



beh... tra loro si capiscono, hanno un nemico comune


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Il Barone a Odeon TV:"La nostra scelta è Allegri, abbiamo già contestato le esternazioni del Presidente in Milan- Catania, Seedorf ha zero esperienza, ingiusto partire da zero di nuovo, Inzaghi sta facendo esperienza. Un ritorno di Maldini in società sarebbe indifferente."


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il Barone a Odeon TV:"La nostra scelta è Allegri, abbiamo già contestato le esternazioni del Presidente in Milan- Catania, Seedorf ha zero esperienza, ingiusto partire da zero di nuovo, Inzaghi sta facendo esperienza. Un ritorno di Maldini in società sarebbe indifferente."



Il nome di Maldini accostato alla parola indifferenza non si può leggere...


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il nome di Maldini accostato alla parola indifferenza non si può leggere...



Davvero, praticamente una delle nostre maggiori leggende la trattano così...


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il nome di Maldini accostato alla parola indifferenza non si può leggere...


hai ragione e' un'autentica bestemmia


----------



## 2515 (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il nome di Maldini accostato alla parola indifferenza non si può leggere...



nel senso che indipendentemente dalla situazione, il fatto di avere seedorf in panchina non cambia di una virgola, con o senza maldini. Senza contare che maldini era stato richiesto in società sia da leonardi che da allegri, ma galliani non ne aveva la minima intenzione.


----------



## The P (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il nome di Maldini accostato alla parola indifferenza non si può leggere...



che poi avrei voluto vedere se il papabile alla panchina fosse stato Shevchenko se si fossero schierati così. Con tutto che il ragionamento su Allegri-Seedorf non fa una grinza.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2013)

credo che abbia detto "indifferente" nel senso che non sarebbero contrari come molti avevano già erroneamente ipotizzato


----------



## Brain84 (23 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf non lo vuole nessuno, mi sembra lapalissiano. A questo punto secondo me ci sono 3 possibilità:

1. Rimane Allegri per la soddisfazione di gran parte della squadra e dei tifosi.

2. Arriva Seedorf che dovrà veramente vincere lo scudetto o andarci vicino per dimostrare di essere un buon allenatore.

3. Arriverà un allenatore con maggiore esperienza non necessariamente milanista


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

C'era Benitez libero...

A me non fa impazzire (tra i top) ma in Serie A sarebbe il miglior allenatore per distacco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il Barone a Odeon TV:"La nostra scelta è Allegri, abbiamo già contestato le esternazioni del Presidente in Milan- Catania, Seedorf ha zero esperienza, ingiusto partire da zero di nuovo, Inzaghi sta facendo esperienza. Un ritorno di Maldini in società sarebbe indifferente."



Ma ancora ha la possibilita di parlare sto qui?
"La nostra scelta" ..ma chi sei tu? Analfabeta..


----------



## The P (23 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Seedorf non lo vuole nessuno, mi sembra lapalissiano. A questo punto secondo me ci sono 3 possibilità:
> 
> 1. Rimane Allegri per la soddisfazione *di gran parte della squadra e dei tifosi*.
> 
> ...



direi di "parte dei tifosi".

Ieri sono andato a leggere i commenti sul sito della Gazza riguardo alla vicenda Allegri/Seedorf ecc ecc e mi sono accorto che non siamo così "in pochi" come si vuole far credere i detrattori di Allegri (che è in ogni caso preferibile a Seedorf)

Ogni 20 commenti 19 screditavano Allegri e 1 no. E non stiamo parlando di un forum, dove comunque ci si influenza tra di noi, ma di gente che si logga da facebook, twitter o dal sito stesso. Quindi c'è molta più varietà. Fatevi un giro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> C'era Benitez libero...
> 
> A me non fa impazzire (tra i top) ma in Serie A sarebbe il miglior allenatore per distacco.



quoto, anche se Montella secondo me ha il potenziale per diventare più bravo di lui


----------



## Brain84 (23 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> direi di "parte dei tifosi".
> 
> Ieri sono andato a leggere i commenti sul sito della Gazza riguardo alla vicenda Allegri/Seedorf ecc ecc e mi sono accorto che non siamo così "in pochi" come si vuole far credere i detrattori di Allegri (che è in ogni caso preferibile a Seedorf)
> 
> Ogni 20 commenti 19 screditavano Allegri e 1 no. E non stiamo parlando di un forum, dove comunque ci si influenza tra di noi, ma di gente che si logga da facebook, twitter o dal sito stesso. Quindi c'è molta più varietà. Fatevi un giro.



Ho letto anch'io, intendevo dire in confronto a Seedorf. Piuttosto che Seedorf preferirebbero tenersi Allegri.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Giornata interlocutoria?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.

Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
> E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani *si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.*
> 
> Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...



Ma perché no a ferragosto?

Comunque, se si muovesse veramente il PSG, non vedo perché Allegri dovrebbe anche pensarci su, considerando i mezzi economici che avrebbe a disposizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> direi di "parte dei tifosi".
> 
> Ieri sono andato a leggere i commenti sul sito della Gazza riguardo alla vicenda Allegri/Seedorf ecc ecc e mi sono accorto che non siamo così "in pochi" come si vuole far credere i detrattori di Allegri (che è in ogni caso preferibile a Seedorf)



In ogni sondaggio su ogni portale che ho visto, mai meno del 70% voleva Allegri e non Seedorf


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
> E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.
> 
> Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...



Beh, inutile dire che Allegri al Psg andrebbe pure stanotte...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
> E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.
> 
> Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...


Martedì e mercoledì????


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Dai Adrianone dimostra ancora una volta di essere l'unico top player che non ci porteranno mai via


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

O.T. qui domenica sera si chiude... poi facessero quello che vogliono


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> O.T. qui domenica sera si chiude... poi facessero quello che vogliono



Mario ma se usassimo una chat room provvisoria durante i giorni in cui il forum è chiuso?


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

C'è la pagina FB


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
> E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.
> 
> Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...



.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Ranieri vs Allegri, Ligue1 di altissimo livello l'anno prossimo...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai Adrianone dimostra ancora una volta di essere l'unico top player che non ci porteranno mai via



Guarda, ho letto certi titoli oggi  , del tipo: _Galliani cercherà di compiere un miracolo_, quando in realtà la permanenza di Allegri mi sembra la soluzione più ovvia e realistica.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'era Benitez libero...
> 
> A me non fa impazzire (tra i top) ma in Serie A sarebbe il miglior allenatore per distacco.



E l'abbiamo visto all'Inter, un disastro...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2013)

spero a sto punto max vada al psg..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E l'abbiamo visto all'Inter, un disastro...


All'Inter il problema non è l'allenatore ma tutto il resto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho letto certi titoli oggi  , del tipo: _Galliani cercherà di compiere un miracolo_, quando in realtà la permanenza di Allegri mi sembra la soluzione più ovvia e realistica.



In effetti Pellegatti che titola '' se fosse rimasto Allegri si sarebbe puntato allo scudetto '' quantomeno puzza

bah, speriamo, tanto altre vie non ci sono: Allegri o Seedorf, alle altre non ci credo. Penso che non ci sia nemmeno bisogno di scrivere delle due quale sia la migliore.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho letto certi titoli oggi  , del tipo: _Galliani cercherà di compiere un miracolo_, quando in realtà la permanenza di Allegri mi sembra la soluzione più ovvia e realistica.



.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Beh se Berlusconi, a torto o a ragione, non vuole più Allegri e Galliani lo convince a tenerlo...altro che miracolo, riscrive il concetto di miracolo...


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo staff di Di Marzio ha confermato la telefonata di Leonardo ad Allegri.
> E dicono che Berlusconi e Galliani si incontreranno tra martedì e mercoledì.
> 
> Se fosse vero, mettiamoci pure l'anima in pace...



allegri e' sotto contratto fino a giugno 2014, possono incontrarsi tranquillamente settimana prossima, tanto non scappa


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Beh se Berlusconi, a torto o a ragione, non vuole più Allegri e Galliani lo convince a tenerlo...altro che miracolo, riscrive il concetto di miracolo...



Se Galliani trattiene Thiago Silva, riuscendo comunque a sistemare il bilancio, allora grido al miracolo. 

Qua c’è un allenatore con un contratto, senza offerte che possano veramente farlo crescere professionalmente , ben voluto da gran parte dell’ambiente Milan, che ha raggiunto quanto richiestogli in termini di risultati, senza alternative credibili.
Se uno come Berlusconi prende una decisione, dubito possa essere Galliani a fargli cambiare idea, se non vuole più Allegri, dopo _averlo sopportato_ malvolentieri per tre stagioni, dubito possa decidere di trattenerlo per altri due anni (con un rinnovo ovvio) accantonando le sue trovate, solo perché ci pensa Galliani.

Se veramente ha preso questa decisione, allora Allegri non allenerà più il Milan, se...


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2013)

Stiamo aspettando che Mou si liberi dal Real 

Con lui arriverà anche CR7


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora ha la possibilita di parlare sto qui?
> "La nostra scelta" ..ma chi sei tu? Analfabeta..



Ma cosa spari sentenze che manco lo conosci


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Milan - Allegri: c'è ancora uno spiraglio. E Galliani non si arrende. C'è uno spiraglio incoraggiante: il dietrofront su Balotelli. Domani Berlusconi sarà in Russia. Quando tornerà, la scelta: Seedorf o Allegri
Gds


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il Barone a Odeon TV:"La nostra scelta è Allegri, abbiamo già contestato le esternazioni del Presidente in Milan- Catania, Seedorf ha zero esperienza, ingiusto partire da zero di nuovo, Inzaghi sta facendo esperienza. Un ritorno di Maldini in società sarebbe indifferente."



Io conosco un solo Barone, e non è certo lui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Allegri: c'è ancora uno spiraglio. E Galliani non si arrende. C'è uno spiraglio incoraggiante: il dietrofront su Balotelli. Domani Berlusconi sarà in Russia. Quando tornerà, la scelta: Seedorf o Allegri
> Gds



Vabbè dai..che c'entra il dietrofront su Balotelli..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, se rimane quello li ( mi fa specie anche dire il suo nome)..almeno vediamo il Milan all'opera in Europa League.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, oggi Berlusconi è a Roma a chiudere la campagna elettorale di Alemanno..magari potrebbe scapparci qualche battuta coi cronisti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

Pure il Psg


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Pure il Psg



Devono cercare di perdere il campionato e di uscire al girone in Champions, perciò chiamano Allegri.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;196777 ha scritto:


> Pure il Psg



Evidentemente Allegri non è così asino come si dice


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Evidentemente Allegri non è così asino come si dice



già, fossi in lui andrei di corsa


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque, se rimane quello li ( mi fa specie anche dire il suo nome)..almeno vediamo il Milan all'opera in Europa League.



Ma non starai esagerando? No perché sembra che tu stia parlando di uno che ci ha fatti arrivare al decimo posto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non starai esagerando? No perché sembra che tu stia parlando di uno che ci ha fatti arrivare al decimo posto.



Semplicemente non vedo suoi meriti.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Al psg non ci vuole andare nessuno perche' e' un campionato mediocre, pure ancelotti dopo 1 anno e mezzo si e' rotto le palle. 
Pensate che lo sceicco ha proposto la panchina a Leonardo proprio perche' non ci vuole andare nessuno. 

Solo massimo ranieri (perdente per eccellenza) poteva andarci. 
Benitez,Wenger,Mourinho,Conte manco la prendono in considerazione l'idea di allenare in francia. 
Giustamente si piombano su allegri che ovviamente rifiutera'. 

Comunque puo' andare pure all'inter o alla juve per quanto mi riguarda, e al terzo posto ci hanno portato elsharaui e balotelli + i rigori.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non vedo suoi meriti.



I calciatori giocavano da soli???Suvvia,tecnicamente sarà limitato,però ha tenuto il gruppo coeso al massimo ed è un grande merito.Poi anch'io vorrei qualcuno di meglio(ne trovi molti in giro),ma se l'alternativa è Seedorf.....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma quando hanno intenzione di dire qualcosa??? E' possibile che sta società deve sempre fare cosi???


----------



## prebozzio (24 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me la Roma è la soluzione migliore per Allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al psg non ci vuole andare nessuno perche' e' un campionato mediocre, pure ancelotti dopo 1 anno e mezzo si e' rotto le palle.
> Pensate che lo sceicco ha proposto la panchina a Leonardo proprio perche' non ci vuole andare nessuno.
> 
> Solo massimo ranieri (perdente per eccellenza) poteva andarci.
> ...



Questa frase è altamente antimilanista. Stai praticamente dicendo che abbiamo avuto solo fortuna e abbiamo rubato. Bella roba...


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

C'e' tempo fino al 31 agosto "cit
"Fiducia illimitata a Galliani" cit


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quando hanno intenzione di dire qualcosa??? E' possibile che sta società deve sempre fare cosi???



Evidentemente non hanno fretta.
Chiediti il perché...


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque puo' andare pure all'inter o alla juve per quanto mi riguarda, e al terzo posto ci hanno portato elsharaui e balotelli + i rigori.



Allora anche lo scudetto dell'anno scorso è stato perso solo per colpa dei giocatori e degli arbitri.
Perchè se Allegri non ha meriti quando si vince allora non ha colpe quando si perde


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non vedo suoi meriti.


Una squadra senza guida tecnica non va da nessuna parte, se i giocatori hanno dei meriti allora deve averli anche chi li ha messi in campo.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Al psg non ci vuole andare nessuno perche' e' un campionato mediocre, pure ancelotti dopo 1 anno e mezzo si e' rotto le palle.
> Pensate che lo sceicco ha proposto la panchina a Leonardo proprio perche' non ci vuole andare nessuno.
> 
> Solo massimo ranieri (perdente per eccellenza) poteva andarci.
> ...


Oltre che sbagliata questa frase è anche offensiva verso gli altri giocatori della rosa che si sono fatti il mazzo (Vedi Montolivo).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questa frase è altamente antimilanista. Stai praticamente dicendo che abbiamo avuto solo fortuna e abbiamo rubato. Bella roba...



Non vedo cosa ci sia di antimilanismo nel sottolineare le individualità di El Sha e Balotelli


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di antimilanismo nel sottolineare le individualità di El Sha e Balotelli



Allora l'anno scorso il campionato l'han perso esclusivamente i calciatori???


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

La fonte è quello che è, comunque secondo Tuttosport le quotazioni di Seedorf sono in forte calo, tra l'altro pare sia stato il migliore in campo nell'ultima partita del Botafogo in coppa del Brasile.

Comunque difficile che in giornata ci siano novità, Galliani è in partenza per Londra per assistere alla finale di Champions insieme ad Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questa frase è altamente antimilanista. Stai praticamente dicendo che abbiamo avuto solo fortuna e abbiamo rubato. Bella roba...



Non e' assolutamente antimilanista. E' come dire che nel 2005 il liverpool ha meritato la coppa, quando in realta' non sanno manco loro come hanno fatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

per me se lo cacciano va alla Roma...non vorrei vederlo con il PSG


----------



## Jaqen (24 Maggio 2013)

Voglio Devis Mangia!


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

secondo me resta Allegri a questo punto.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri e Galliani saranno vicini in tribuna per la finale di Champions.

Dai, è chiaramente tutta una pagliacciata. Più passa il tempo e più è palese che Allegri resterà come se nulla fosse successo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri e Galliani saranno vicini in tribuna per la finale di Champions.
> 
> Dai, è chiaramente tutta una pagliacciata. Più passa il tempo e più è palese che Allegri resterà come se nulla fosse successo.



Che tristezza..ormai mi sono rassegnato che rimane..


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Comunque Allegri avrà una pressione addosso enorme se rimane; alla prima cavolata Silvio lo manda via a calci nel sedere e con lui anche il pelatone.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

non ci credo dai, un altro anno giocando a casaccio.
Ce la fara' a vincere un derby quest' anno? 
vorrei scrivere tante di quelle cose su questo finto allenatore...gia' rido se non passiamo i preliminari.


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2013)

Ahaha ma lui dopo tutto questo rimane ? Ma la dignità dove l'ha lasciata ? Ma cose da matti io me ne sarei andato sbattendo la porta in faccia


No parole censurate per la infinitesiva volta. Ma parliamo aramaico?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ahaha ma lui dopo questo s*******mento rimane ? Ma la dignità dove l'ha lasciata ? Ma cose da matti io me ne sarei andato sbattendo la porta in faccia



Cosa ti aspetti da un perdente viscido?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> non ci credo dai, un altro anno giocando a casaccio.
> Ce la fara' a vincere un derby quest' anno?
> vorrei scrivere tante di quelle cose su questo finto allenatore...gia' rido se non passiamo i preliminari.



L'EL è certezza..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque secondo me molti gia hanno dimenticato che in CL ci siamo andati per caso, non per meriti di Allegri. A Siena senza il rigore inesistente sarebbe finita 1-0.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Leonardo in quanto a personalita' gli da le piste.
Si dimostra una marionetta, gli vendono ibra e t.silva e resta, gli dicono che e' poco intelligente e resta, gli dicono che non capisce un c e resta, non gli fanno mercato e resta.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me in questo momento le due volontà coincidono... c'è Berlusconi che non lo vuole ed Allegri che non vuole restare, più che altro perchè ha un'offerta per tre anni a 2.5 M netti dalla Roma...non sta scritto da nessuna parte che, restasse al Milan, l'estate prossima scaduto il contratto ci sarà una squadra pronta fuori dalla sua porta con un'offerta economicamente così allettante...insomma per rimanere qui, dovrebbe rinunciare a cinque milioni garantiti per le prossime due stagioni...

L'unico che sta in mezzo è Galliani che vorrebbe tenere Allegri, in primis perchè non vuole Seedorf (e dubito per motivazioni tecniche, per il fatto che non è un allenatore ma per ben altri motivi....) e poi perchè purtroppo credo che per il 2014 post Mondiale si sia già compromesso con il Pretino juventino...


----------



## Marilson (24 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io conosco un solo Barone, e non è certo lui


Nils


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo sportmediaset lunedì ci sarà l'incontro decisivo tra Galliani-Berlusconi.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;197014 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset lunedì ci sarà l'incontro decisivo tra Galliani-Berlusconi.*



Secondo me è già tutto deciso da mesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Non succede...Ma se succede


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Il grande bluff, nel frattempo le grandi operazioni di mercato, come il rinnovo di Bonera, passano sotto silenzio.


----------



## franko1986 (24 Maggio 2013)

Non vedo proprio alcun collegamento tra la personalità di un uomo e la sua voglia di non abbandonare un percorso professionale stimolante come il ricostruire il Milan da nuove basi, continuando un lavoro già avviato l'anno scorso.

E' più che legittimo che Allegri ambisca a restare. Anzi, restare con tale pressione da parte della proprietà è proprio sintomo di professionalità e personalità.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Tipo il rinnovo di ambrosini?


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non succede...Ma se succede



Frase più portasfortuna della storia, quando è stata scritta poi...non è mai successo


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

professionalita' sicuramente, questa pur non piacendomi gliela riconosco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> professionalita' sicuramente, questa pur non piacendomi gliela riconosco.



Maifredi è più professionale.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non ci credo dai, un altro anno giocando a casaccio.
> Ce la fara' a vincere un derby quest' anno?
> vorrei scrivere tante di quelle cose su questo finto allenatore...gia' rido se non passiamo i preliminari.


ma come si fa essere convinti che il milan gioca male per colpa dell allenatore e non per colpa dei fabbri in mezzo al campo??Non voglio polemizzare con nessuno...pero non riesco a capacitarmene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma come si fa essere convinti che il milan gioca male per colpa dell allenatore e non per colpa dei fabbri in mezzo al campo??Non voglio polemizzare con nessuno...pero non riesco a capacitarmene.



I fabbri li ha voluti il vostro mito.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset lunedì ci sarà l'incontro decisivo tra Galliani-Berlusconi.*



Sì... magari. Ma sta cosa andrà per le lunghe e tutta colpa di uno che manda la lettera a Biscardi, sto casino è inizato da lui. Tra l'altro Berlusconi non si è fatto ne sentire ne vedere. Mah...


----------



## Harvey (24 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì... magari. Ma sta cosa andrà per le lunghe e tutta colpa di uno che manda la lettera a Biscardi, sto casino è inizato da lui. Tra l'altro Berlusconi non si è fatto ne sentire ne vedere. Mah...



Adesso è in Russia credo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Maifredi è più professionale.



Però ora non esagerare,dai.Poi i fabbri glieli ha concessi la società,sfatiamo questo falso mito.Lui ha chiesto giocatori come Hamsik,Asamoah e altri ottimi elementi.Poi se il capo non caccia manco un euro bucato,la colpa non è del mister.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Muntari l'ha voluto lui. 
Se arriva kucka, lo piazzera' davanti la difesa come ha fatto con v.bommel e spostera' montolivo mezzala.

Ho perso il conto di quante volte a fine gara ai microfoni diceva " volevo impostare una partita fisica"
Poi quando parla fa calare il latte dalle palle , mio nonno e' piu' attivo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Non vedo proprio alcun collegamento tra la personalità di un uomo e la sua voglia di non abbandonare un percorso professionale stimolante come il ricostruire il Milan da nuove basi, continuando un lavoro già avviato l'anno scorso.
> 
> E' più che legittimo che Allegri ambisca a restare. Anzi, restare con tale pressione da parte della proprietà è proprio sintomo di professionalità e personalità.



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi è a Roma per la chiusura della campagna elettorale di Alemanno.


----------



## sheva90 (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Muntari l'ha voluto lui.
> Se arriva kucka, lo piazzera' davanti la difesa come ha fatto con v.bommel e spostera' montolivo mezzala.
> 
> Ho perso il conto di quante volte a fine gara ai microfoni diceva " volevo impostare una partita fisica"
> Poi quando parla fa calare il latte dalle palle , mio nonno e' piu' attivo.



Manco Ancelotti al microfono era un drago che vuol dire...
Negli spogliatoio si fa sentire eccome.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Frase più portasfortuna della storia, quando è stata scritta poi...non è mai successo



E infatti non succederà, ci tocca Emilio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I fabbri li ha voluti il vostro mito.



ma ancora ? ma basta con sta leggenda metropolitana 

le caratteristiche richieste da allegri non mi sembrano combaciare con quelle di un fabbro . Guardacaso van bommel veniva schierato centrale e pirlo , quelle poche volte che ha giocato , ha fatto la mezz'ala sinistra tecnica 

ma alla fine è sempre colpa di allegri non di quello che gli porta traorè 


Eddai con sti link esterni


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I fabbri li ha voluti il vostro mito.


scherzi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma ancora ? ma basta con sta leggenda metropolitana
> 
> le caratteristiche richieste da allegri non mi sembrano combaciare con quelle di un fabbro . Guardacaso van bommel veniva schierato centrale e e pirlo , quelle poche volte che ha giocato , ha fatto la mezz'ala sinistra tecnica
> 
> ma alla fine è sempre colpa di allegri non di quello che gli porta traorè


si son dimenticati che allegri voleva hamsik.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

A proposito di traore', mi chiedo dove abbia trovato il coraggio per schierarlo o farlo entrare in campo , fra tutte contro il barcellona. 
Allegri : un uomo, un perche'.


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma come si fa essere convinti che il milan gioca male per colpa dell allenatore e non per colpa dei fabbri in mezzo al campo??Non voglio polemizzare con nessuno...pero non riesco a capacitarmene.



E' 3 anni che giochiamo da far ribrezzo indipendentemente dai giocatori che abbiamo .


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

In effetti poteva far giocare xabi alonso...mannaggia ad allegri


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma comunque per reputarlo SCARSO mi basta sapere che ha perso lo scudetto con il miglior ibrahimovic di sempre .


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' 3 anni che giochiamo da far ribrezzo indipendentemente dai giocatori che abbiamo .


Son 3 anni che giochiamo con un centrocampo schifoso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma comunque per reputarlo SCARSO mi basta sapere che ha perso lo scudetto con il miglior ibrahimovic di sempre .


oppure che ha vinto lo scudetto con il peggiore ibrahimovic


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri rinnova qua scoppierà la guerra; altri 2 anni a sopportare i tifosi del Milan che insultano il loro allenatore sarebbero duri da sopportare


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Un campionato vinto senza avversari, giocando male e per poco stava riuscendo nell' impresa di buttare tutto nel cesso.

Lo scudetto poi l'ha vinto pure zaccheroni , quindi ZAC genio del calcio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se Allegri rinnova qua scoppierà la guerra; altri 2 anni a sopportare i tifosi del Milan che insultano il loro allenatore sarebbero duri da sopportare



Gli dai tutto sto tempo? Se rinnova lo cacciano alla prima cavolata, ossia il non passare i preliminari di CL.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma comunque per reputarlo SCARSO mi basta sapere che ha perso lo scudetto con il miglior ibrahimovic di sempre .



sul fatto che abbia perso lo scudetto non ha scusanti , pero c'è da dire che quest'anno ha fatto un mezzo miracolo . Personalmente , i miei dubbi su allegri sono di natura diversa , non credo che riesca a sopportare la pressione di una grande squadra vedi come ha perso il controllo dopo il goal annulato a muntari , vedi i risultati pietosi negli scontri diretti ecc Ma credo che lo stesso allegri ne sia consapevole , infatti piu di una volta ha chiesto nel suo staff gente con personalità del calibro di maldini e ultimamente gattuso , pero se abbiamo galliani che cerca in tutti i modi di creare un ambiente di lavoro non ideale per far si che un allenatore mediocre come allegri faccia bene , non vedo cosa bisogna pretendere da allegri


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oppure che ha vinto lo scudetto con il peggiore ibrahimovic



Se proprio vogliamo parlare di stagione negativa, di fatica ad entrare nel sistema di gioco, allora un titolo con il peggiore Ibrahimovic l’ha vinto Guardiola.


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Son 3 anni che giochiamo con un centrocampo schifoso.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Dai mi arrendo visto che il primo anno avevamo un centrocampo schifoso , sei un troll


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo parlare di stagione negativa, di fatica ad entrare nel sistema di gioco, allora un titolo con il peggiore Ibrahimovic l’ha vinto Guardiola.


Non ci sono dubbi...infatti di goal sono stati piu o meno gli stessi sia al barca che al milan(del primo anno).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Dai mi arrendo visto che il primo anno avevamo un centrocampo schifoso , sei un troll


abbiamo giocato senza pirlo per 6 mesi e giocavamo con il solo siiidorf(salvato dal finale di stagione).
Ma sei tu un troll...l ultimo centrocampo del milan e' stato nel lontano 2007 poi ho visto feci.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gli dai tutto sto tempo? Se rinnova lo cacciano alla prima cavolata, ossia il non passare i preliminari di CL.



Sarà dura tifare Milan in quella partita vero?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

> Ma comunque per reputarlo SCARSO mi basta sapere che ha perso lo scudetto con il miglior ibrahimovic di sempre .


già, e col reparto offensivo e il centrocampo peggiore della storia del Milan  


> oppure che ha vinto lo scudetto con il peggiore ibrahimovic





> Un campionato vinto senza avversari, giocando male e per poco stava riuscendo nell' impresa di buttare tutto nel cesso.


non ha molto senso dire "senza avversari"...
Poi "per poco stava riuscendo ecc...ecc..". Battere entrambe le dirette avversarie con un sonoro 3-0 non mi sembra "per poco". Subire *7* gol nel girone di ritorno e segnarne *31* (Ibrahimovic ne segnò solo 4) non mi sembra "per poco". Vincere con 2 giornate di anticipo lo scudetto non mi sembra "per poco".



> Sarà dura tifare Milan in quella partita vero?


----------



## robs91 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma se Galliani ama così tanto Allegri,perchè non se ne va con lui?E' francamente imbarazzante sta storia...

Non che io sia entusiasta di Seedorf,anzi, tutt'altro,ma tenere un allenatore completamente sfiduciato del capo non ha senso.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dubbi...infatti di goal sono stati piu o meno gli stessi sia al barca che al milan(del primo anno).



I gol sono solo una variante, anche il primo anno al Milan, Ibrahimovic creava gioco, toccava moltissimi palloni, e arrivavano quantità industriali di assist. Al Barsà ad un certo punto era un ectoplasma che non toccava palla.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I gol sono solo una variante, anche il primo anno al Milan, Ibrahimovic creava gioco, toccava moltissimi palloni, e arrivavano quantità industriali di assist. Al Barsà ad un certo punto era un ectoplasma che non toccava palla.


Ma io parlavo di numeri...e cmq quel barsa aveva la squadra piu forte al mondo e non aveva bisogno di ibra per creare gioco.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

Vera Spadini, giornalista di Sky Sport24, sulla situazione di Massimiliano Allegri: ''Esiste uno spiraglio per rivedere Max Allegri ancora sulla panchina del Milan. Questa speranza dipende dal lavoro di Galliani, che cercherà di riappacificare il rapporta tra il tecnico e il Presidente Berlusconi. Si tratterà sicuramente di una mediazione difficile, ma più passa il tempo più ci sono possibilità che Allegri rimanga''.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Ne ha prese 4 da zeman.
Su 3 partite con stramaccioni ne ha perse due di cui una 4 a 2 eppure per lui "e" stato un bel derby e si e' divertito".

Ad oggi per me vale quanto uno zaccheroni. E poi lo si accosta ad ancelotti, mourinho, capello etc; gente che ha vinto tutto tipo 3/4 volte

Quando andra' via , lo ricordero' come uno dei giorni piu' belli (calcisticamente parlando)


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma io parlavo di numeri...e cmq quel barsa aveva la squadra piu forte al mondo e non aveva bisogno di ibra per creare gioco.



E che io non ci riesco proprio a dare una connotazione negativa alla prima stagione di Ibra.
Il Milan era in testa alla classifica prima ancora che arrivassero van Bommel e Cassano, prima che si schierasse Boateng trequartista, e lo era soprattutto perché aveva il nasone. 
Poi non sono neanche d’accordo con chi parla di miglior Ibrahimovic di sempre per la stagione successiva. L’ho scritto anche sul forum in quei mesi, a livello numerico sicuramente, ma fisicamente all'Inter era un'altra cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vera Spadini, giornalista di Sky Sport24, sulla situazione di Massimiliano Allegri: ''Esiste uno spiraglio per rivedere Max Allegri ancora sulla panchina del Milan. Questa speranza dipende dal lavoro di Galliani, che cercherà di riappacificare il rapporta tra il tecnico e il Presidente Berlusconi. Si tratterà sicuramente di una mediazione difficile, ma più passa il tempo più ci sono possibilità che Allegri rimanga''.



Se l'alternativa è qualcuno senza esperienza allora spero nella permanenza di Allegri. 

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] nel caso prepara le bottiglie


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E che io non ci riesco proprio a dare una connotazione negativa alla prima stagione di Ibra.
> Il Milan era in testa alla classifica prima ancora che arrivassero van Bommel e Cassano, prima che si schierasse Boateng trequartista, e lo era soprattutto perché aveva il nasone.
> Poi non sono neanche d’accordo con chi parla di miglior Ibrahimovic di sempre per la stagione successiva. L’ho scritto anche sul forum in quei mesi, a livello numerico sicuramente, ma fisicamente all'Inter era un'altra cosa.




Chiaro, vediamo se elsharaui a 31 anni correra' tanto quanto corre ora o tra due/tre anni.
E' come la squadra, questo bayern in confronto a quello dell'anno prossimo (qualora dovesse rafforzarsi) sara' quasi certamente piu' forte . Oppure possiamo paragonare la difesa juventina dell'anno scorso 21 gol subiti con quella di quest'anno 24/25. 
O ancora il milan del 2004/2005 piu' forte di quello del 2005/2006.


----------



## ROQ (24 Maggio 2013)

leggo paragoni col povero zac, che ha vinto con una squadra ignobile contro la miglior lazio di sempre in un campionato molto piu difficile di quelli degli ultimi anni. Allegri ha vinto il primo scudetto contro nessuno ed è riuscito a regalare lo scudetto ad una juventus assolutamente normale facendo tante di quelle ****@te che la metà basta, poi ovvio che serviva anche il regalo dell'episodio di Muntari etc. Anche la gestione di questo campionato è complessivamente mediocre, nel girone di ritorno abbiam avuto la fortuna che ci è mancata in quello di andata, ma gioco non se ne è mai visto. E' anche vero che la rosa è stata peggiorata sensibilmente, soprattutto a livello di alternative (Montolivo su tutti)


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chiaro, vediamo se elsharaui a 31 anni correra' tanto quanto corre ora o tra due/tre anni.




Probabilmente no, anche se a 29-30 non escludo lo faccia, ma diciamo che nel caso di Ibrahimovic ci sono anche 100 chili di zavorra.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Maggio 2013)

Comunque definire "normale" una squadra che esce dal Campionato imbattuta mi sembra riduttivo. è successo raramente in qualsiasi Campionato, anche nei meno blasonati, una squadra che finisce senza sconfitte non è normale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo davvero che lunedì finisca tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2013)

Non se ne può più di sta telenovela...


----------



## ROQ (24 Maggio 2013)

hanno sculato in una maniera pazzesca e gli è andato TUTTO bene, mentre trovavano il tempo di lamentarsi per partite con errori ininfluenti ed in entrambe le direzioni e dovevano aver perso già diverse volte nel girone di andata, poi quello che è successo con Muntari è da galera va beh, allo stesso tempo Allegri ha fatto tutto il possibile, e siam riusciti a perdere uno scudetto con ibra in squadra probabilmente nella miglior stagione di sempre e contro nessuno


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque definire "normale" una squadra che esce dal Campionato imbattuta mi sembra riduttivo. è successo raramente in qualsiasi Campionato, anche nei meno blasonati, una squadra che finisce senza sconfitte non è normale.



vallo a dire ai detrattori.
Lo scorso anno abbiamo sì perso lo scudetto, ma contro una squadra che NON HA MAI PERSO (anche per una questione di fortuna) e schierando sempre gli stessi giocatori (causa infortuni). Se "abbiam vinto di poco" lo scudetto del 2011, la Juve ha "vinto di poco" quello del 2012. Anche ammettendo gli stessi risultati avvenuti dopo (ma sarebbe stato tutto diverso), se ci davano il gol di Muntari lo scudetto si sarebbe deciso per un solo punto.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Certo ma cosi' come molti non pronosticavano il milan terzo e di conseguenza allegri ha fatto un miracolo, lo stesso si puo' dire per la juve. Nessuno avrebbe pronosticato una juve tra le prime tre eppure conte per buona parte degli utenti e' normale mentre allegri e' un Dio sceso in terra


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo ma cosi' come molti non pronosticavano il milan terzo e di conseguenza allegri ha fatto un miracolo, lo stesso si puo' dire per la juve. Nessuno avrebbe pronosticato una juve tra le prime tre eppure conte per buona parte degli utenti e' normale mentre allegri e' un Dio sceso in terra



Ma dove? Io leggo spesso il contrario


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Per molti OVVIAMENTE conte e' tra i primi in europa.
Per alcuni allegri e' sullo stesso livello di allegri se non un gradino sopra


----------



## ROQ (24 Maggio 2013)

nella mia squadra ideale non ci sarebbe sicuramente nessuno dei 2


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] nel caso prepara le bottiglie


Abbastanza triste ritrovarsi ad esultare per una notizia del genere peraltro...Ma che ci vuoi fare, stiamo ballando il tip tap sull'orlo di un burrone


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbastanza triste ritrovarsi ad esultare per una notizia del genere peraltro...Ma che ci vuoi fare, stiamo ballando il tip tap sull'orlo di un burrone



Hai ragione ma tra continuare a camminare sull'orlo del burrone e precipitare di sotto preferisco la prima


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per molti OVVIAMENTE conte e' tra i primi in europa.
> Per alcuni allegri e' sullo stesso livello di allegri se non un gradino sopra



non capisco quell'ovviamente dato che non appena ha incontrato un allenatore di livello è stato massacrato ma sarà probabilmente per quella faccenda dell erba e dei vicini


----------



## Milanscout (24 Maggio 2013)

Clarence pare non venga visto che sia il presidente che l'allenatore che l'agente hanno smentito una sua partenza quindi sembra rimanga Allegri il chè sarebbe una pagliacciata a livello mondiale ....


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

*Il DS della Roma Franco Baldini al Tg1:"Sì, Allegri vuole la Roma. Ma non è l'unico. Sono molti gli allenatori che hanno cercato la Roma. E tra questi c'è Allegri".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

Bene, allora che aspettano?


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;197243 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora che aspettano?



Allegri vuole la buonuscita, direi che può attaccarsi al tram.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Maggio 2013)

Tutti parlano della vicenda Allegri senza tenere in considerazione la volontà del diretto interessato. Se anche Berlusconi ci dovesse ripensare è palese che Allegri rimarrebbe ma lo farebbe senza rinnovo. A quel punto che vantaggio avrebbe Acciuga a rimanere in un club senza fondi per il mercato, con un solo anno sul contratto e con un presidente che non lo ama e rischia di esonerarlo alla prima sconfitta? Sarebbe un pazzo a rifiutare la Roma che lo metterebbe al centro del progetto senza un presidente ingombrante. Ormai è bruciato. Qualora dovesse rimanere immagino come affronterebbe il preliminare...Tranquillo clima da dentro o fuori già a fine agosto.


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Quindi ora l'obbiettivo del milan è farlo dimettere così non dovranno dargli soldi


----------



## arcanum (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri in cuor suo sa bene che tipo sia B. e quanto poco sia legato alla squadra, sa bene quanto vale la sua parola (lo san tutti gli italiani d'altronde).....viceversa, le persone che sono davvero vicine al Milan, quelle che stanno con lui a Milanello ogni giorno, hanno sempre parlato benissimo della sua persona, gente come Tassotti, Galliani, i giocatori, gli altri dirigenti, tutti quanti.

Beh, io nonostante le sparate a cavolo che ogni tanto spara B. vedo parecchie motivazioni per rimanere a livello di amor proprio.

Il gruppo inoltre si è creato, un'ossatura della squadra c'è, il modulo pure (a differenza dell'inizio campionato)...2-3 innesti buoni e a mio avviso possiamo competere per lo scudo


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Allegri avrà sondato il terreno quando avrà sentito puzza di bruciato, ma è sicuro, se ci fosse la volontà forte sua di andare a Roma sarebbe già andato via.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Baldini vienitelo a prendere stesso stasera.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Allegri avrà sondato il terreno quando avrà sentito puzza di bruciato, ma è sicuro, se ci fosse la volontà forte sua di andare a Roma sarebbe già andato via.



Domenica 26 maggio ore 18: Lazio-Roma. Finale Coppa Italia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il DS della Roma Franco Baldini al Tg1:"Sì, Allegri vuole la Roma. Ma non è l'unico. Sono molti gli allenatori che hanno cercato la Roma. E tra questi c'è Allegri".*



La dichiarazione di Baldini è un messaggio in codice neanche tanto velato: "Ci siamo rotti le scatole.
Decidetevi in fretta, o abbiamo altri allenatori e facciamo senza di voi."


----------



## TheStonecold16 (24 Maggio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Tutti parlano della vicenda Allegri senza tenere in considerazione la volontà del diretto interessato. Se anche Berlusconi ci dovesse ripensare è palese che Allegri rimarrebbe ma lo farebbe senza rinnovo. A quel punto che vantaggio avrebbe Acciuga a rimanere in un club senza fondi per il mercato, con un solo anno sul contratto e con un presidente che non lo ama e rischia di esonerarlo alla prima sconfitta? Sarebbe un pazzo a rifiutare la Roma che lo metterebbe al centro del progetto senza un presidente ingombrante. Ormai è bruciato. Qualora dovesse rimanere immagino come affronterebbe il preliminare...Tranquillo clima da dentro o fuori già a fine agosto.


Esattamente,basandosi su questi fatti e applicando un minimo di logica si può dire che Allegri ormai è bruciato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Domenica 26 maggio ore 18: Lazio-Roma. Finale Coppa Italia.



Si e Galliani allora che fa ? Si porta in giro un ex-allenatore ? Essù, la decisione è ancora da prendere, ed è tutta di SB


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Allegri vuole la buonuscita, direi che può attaccarsi al tram.



già, pero non possiamo aspettare ancora per altre 2/3 settimane , se non ricordo male domani inizia il campionato brasiliano e Clarence sarà in campo, io non capisco che casino stiamo facendo, a sto punto ti prendi Donadoni invece no andiamo a prendere un NON-allenatore


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

*Su sky hanno appena detto che secondo Van Bommel l'allenatore del Milan sarà Seedorf*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Su sky hanno appena detto che secondo Van Bommel l'allenatore del Milan sarà Seedorf*



Van Bommel non è uno che spara cavolate tanto per dire..


----------



## Milanscout (24 Maggio 2013)

Allora sarà sicuramente Seedorf il nuovo allenatore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Godo!


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2013)

spero con tutto il cuore si sbagli


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Si, ma sinceramente, cosa mai potrà saperne van Bommel?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si, ma sinceramente, cosa mai potrà saperne van Bommel?



forse avrà parlato con seedorf


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Maggio 2013)

Può averlo detto anche così a caso. Non do mai peso alle dichiarazioni dei calciatori, tanto più a quelle di chi non si trova nel nostro spogliatoio, anche se ho grande rispetto per Mark Van Bommel. 

La situazione non è chiara, siamo un attimo in stallo. Vediamo a inizio settimana cosa succede...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse avrà parlato con seedorf



Chiamino Davids o Nordin Wooter allora, o magari Kiki Musampa.  Seriamente, secondo me gli ex giocatori sanno poco o nulla, e anche se van Bommel fosse il miglior amico di Seedorf e sapesse veramente qualcosa, imho non direbbe nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

*Solaroli: "Mi hanno detto che Allegri sarà riconfermato"*

Gianni Solaroli è intervenuto a Passione Rossonera ha dichiarato: "Aldo ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi a Roma il giovedì e gli ha detto quello che era il contenuto della lettera, promettendogli di intervenire in trasmissione. Poi si sono sentiti lunedì in giornata, Berlusconi gli ha detto che non poteva intervenire e l'ha autorizzato a dire quello che si erano detti. Ma c'è una cosa che è passata in secondo piano. E' stato smentito il fatto che Berlusconi abbia fatto una lettera, ma non è stato smentito il contenuto. Allegri? Mi è arrivata una telefonata di un amico molto molto bene informato sulle vicende Milan, mi ha detto di aspettarmi una sorpresa perchè lunedì c'è un incontro importante tra Berlusconi e Galliani. Attenzione perchè potrebbe esserci la riconferma di Allegri per un anno, perchè c'è la conferma di Allegri e si punterebbe su Prandelli al ritorno dal Mondiale".


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Solaroli: "Mi hanno detto che Allegri sarà riconfermato"*
> 
> Gianni Solaroli è intervenuto a Passione Rossonera ha dichiarato: "Aldo ha incontrato Silvio Berlusconi a Roma il giovedì e gli ha detto quello che era il contenuto della lettera, promettendogli di intervenire in trasmissione. Poi si sono sentiti lunedì in giornata, Berlusconi gli ha detto che non poteva intervenire e l'ha autorizzato a dire quello che si erano detti. Ma c'è una cosa che è passata in secondo piano. E' stato smentito il fatto che Berlusconi abbia fatto una lettera, ma non è stato smentito il contenuto. Allegri? Mi è arrivata una telefonata di un amico molto molto bene informato sulle vicende Milan, mi ha detto di aspettarmi una sorpresa perchè lunedì c'è un incontro importante tra Berlusconi e Galliani. Attenzione perchè potrebbe esserci la riconferma di Allegri per un anno, perchè c'è la conferma di Allegri e si punterebbe su Prandelli al ritorno dal Mondiale".



sinceramente credo poco alle parole di solaroli.Perchè un allenatore professionista dovrebbe accettare di rimanere in un club(dove viene a malapena sopportato dal datore di lavoro) per un solo altro anno o al massimo con un ultriore rinnovo per un'altra stagione invece che accettare di firmare un triennale per un altro club che dimostra di desiderarlo?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Premesso che non conosco questo Solaroli, perché Allegri dovrebbe accettare di fare da traghettatore?


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sinceramente credo poco alle parole di solaroli.Perchè un allenatore professionista dovrebbe accettare di rimanere in un club(dove viene a malapena sopportato dal datore di lavoro) per un solo altro anno o al massimo con un ultriore rinnovo per un'altra stagione invece che accettare di firmare un triennale per un altro club che dimostra di desiderarlo?



L'unico caso possibile è la fiducia nel fare un grande campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sinceramente credo poco alle parole di solaroli.Perchè un allenatore professionista dovrebbe accettare di rimanere in un club(dove viene a malapena sopportato dal datore di lavoro) per un solo altro anno o al massimo con un ultriore rinnovo per un'altra stagione invece che accettare di firmare un triennale per un altro club che dimostra di desiderarlo?



....Allegri ha comunque un altro anno di contratto perciò potrebbe restare tentando di conquistare un rinnovo perché, con tutto il rispetto per la Roma, adesso allena comunque una delle squadre più prestigiose del Mondo.


----------



## TheStonecold16 (24 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Allegri ha comunque un altro anno di contratto perciò potrebbe restare tentando di conquistare un rinnovo perché, con tutto il rispetto per la Roma, adesso allena comunque una delle squadre più prestigiose del Mondo.


Sarà pure prestigioso,ma purtroppo dobbiamo ammettere che l'organico non è certo di livello eccelso!La Roma con dovuti rinforzi può tranquillamente arrivare al livello del Milan...


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

solaroli e' opinionista di 7 gold, un tifoso del milan che si guarda le partite insieme a crudeli corno e gli altri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> solaroli e' opinionista di 7 gold, un tifoso del milan che si guarda le partite insieme a crudeli corno e gli altri



Un altro opionionista di 7gold , Bertone, stamattina diceva che Allegri era già della Roma..Quelli di 7Gold sono tutti malati mentali.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bertone ( 7GOLD): " Certa la partenza di Allegri, c'è già da tempo l'accordo con la Roma"


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi, Sabato 25 Maggio, sulla situazione del Milan:

*Lunedì vertice ad Arcore. Berlusconi invita Galliani e Allegri. Conferma o addio? Salgono le azioni di Max su Seedorf.*


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi, Sabato 25 Maggio, sulla situazione del Milan:
> 
> *Lunedì vertice ad Arcore. Berlusconi invita Galliani e Allegri. Conferma o addio? Salgono le azioni di Max su Seedorf.*





Rinnovo, con tanto di annuncio in pompa magna di Berlusconi, Che dirà di non aver mai pensato ad altre soluzioni, ecc….


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi, Sabato 25 Maggio, sulla situazione del Milan:
> 
> *Lunedì vertice ad Arcore. Berlusconi invita Galliani e Allegri. Conferma o addio? Salgono le azioni di Max su Seedorf.*



.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2013)

Lunedì Silvio chiamerà in diretta al Processo


----------



## MisterBet (25 Maggio 2013)

Peccato, ci avevo sperato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2013)

Adesso anche la cena Berlusconi-Allegri... tra due che non si possono neanche vedere 
Immagino quali dichiarazioni o comunicati falsi e "buonisti" usciranno da tale evento.

Non ne posso più di queste pagliacciate.. se voglio vedere uno show guardo la TV, o vado al cinema.
Non seguirò più nulla sull'argomento allenatore.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Maggio 2013)

a me comunque continua a sembrare molto difficile una riconciliazione tra presidente ed allenatore dopo le polemiche dei giorni scorsi,associate al triennale offerto dalla roma ad allegri.Altro fattore importante:con benitez al napoli e soprattutto mazzarri all'inter,allegri è sempre piu' il favorito per la panchina della roma.
Magari questa cena sarà l'occasione per silvio di chiedere a max di rinunciare alla buonuscita,gli dirà che ormai è un bresidende povero


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

A questo punto secondo me potrebbe restare, anche perchè poi col cerino in mano resteremmo noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rinnovo, con tanto di annuncio in pompa magna di Berlusconi, Che dirà di non aver mai pensato ad altre soluzioni, ecc….



Con mercato stellare?


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con mercato stellare?



Non esageriamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo.



Allora moriremo tutti


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Teatrino ridicolo, tutto sto tempo per confermare l'allenatore.

Ridicoli tutti. Mi auguro quantomeno non ci sia il rinnovo perche' sarebbe deprimente assai. Il rinnovo sarebbe peggio dell'ingaggio di traore'.
Vediamo un po', astori, kaka',matri,lazzari,kucka, a grandi linee i nomi del mercato saranno questi.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi, Sabato 25 Maggio, sulla situazione del Milan:
> 
> *Lunedì vertice ad Arcore. Berlusconi invita Galliani e Allegri. Conferma o addio? Salgono le azioni di Max su Seedorf.*



A prescindere da tutto, Allegri é un uomo piccolo piccolo. Ha già un lavoro a Roma che lo aspetta, evidentemente preferisce farsi umiliare ogni settimana e continuare a percepire lo stipendio dal Milan ancora per un anno.

Dall'altra parte noi siamo davvero vergognosi, pure Zamparini caccia gli allenatori mentre noi non abbiamo manco i soldi per pagare una maledetta buonauscita per un anno di contratto


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Certo che se rimane vuol dire che dovrà vincere per forza lo scudetto altrimenti tanti saluti.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2013)

Sempre meglio di un giocatore in panchina!!! Non scherziamo dai... Seedorf.... -.-


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Se mai dovesse rimanere Allegri, che pena tutto sto casino per niente


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In ogni sondaggio su ogni portale che ho visto, mai meno del 70% voleva Allegri e non Seedorf



beh, anche io, uno dei più grandi detrattori di Allegri lo preferisco a Seedorf. E' il sondaggio che è sbagliato.

Scegliere fra Allegri e Seedorf è come scegliere se andarsi a curare dallo studente di medicina piuttosto che dal medico con anni di esperienza.

Ciò non significa che vorrebbero ancora Allegri.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Teatrino ridicolo, tutto sto tempo per confermare l'allenatore.
> 
> Ridicoli tutti. Mi auguro quantomeno non ci sia il rinnovo perche' sarebbe deprimente assai. Il rinnovo sarebbe peggio dell'ingaggio di traore'.
> Vediamo un po', astori, kaka',matri,lazzari,kucka, a grandi linee i nomi del mercato saranno questi.


visto l ultimo mercato...sarebbe un lusso anche solo meta dei nomi da te citati


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Europa League certa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Teatrino ridicolo, tutto sto tempo per confermare l'allenatore.
> 
> Ridicoli tutti. Mi auguro quantomeno non ci sia il rinnovo perche' sarebbe deprimente assai. Il rinnovo sarebbe peggio dell'ingaggio di traore'.
> Vediamo un po', astori, *kaka*',matri,lazzari,kucka, a grandi linee i nomi del mercato saranno questi.



Sei ottimista  Silvio non caccerà un euro, ne sono sicuro. Lui vuole vedere via Allegri e alla prima cavolata lo caccerà via.


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2013)

Se resta, sarà un allenatore con la spada di damocle in testa ad ogni partita


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2013)

ennesimo ridicolo teatrino


----------



## Naruto98 (25 Maggio 2013)

società di PAGLIACCI.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

La butto li, non passiamo i preliminari e viene cacciato.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La butto li, non passiamo i preliminari e viene cacciato.



si ma di questo passo senza mercato mi sa che qualsiasi allenatore ci metti, faremo figurette


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma di questo passo senza mercato mi sa che qualsiasi allenatore ci metti, faremo figurette



Con un allenatore voluto da Berlusconi si sarebbe fatto mercato.


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo che se rimane vuol dire che dovrà vincere per forza lo scudetto altrimenti tanti saluti.



Con quali giocatori? Il mercato sarà in stile 2012


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sei ottimista  Silvio non caccerà un euro, ne sono sicuro. Lui vuole vedere via Allegri e alla prima cavolata lo caccerà via.




Ma infatti, come sempre lo chiederemo gratis


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con un allenatore voluto da Berlusconi si sarebbe fatto mercato.



se certo... allora quando si comprò Ibra e Robinho 3 anni fa o Balotelli nell'inverno come stavano le cose? la verità è che vuole una squadra competitiva senza però investire. Tanto in qualsiasi caso, se si perde è colpa dell'allenatore se si vince è merito suo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, come sempre lo chiederemo gratis



Che poi sempre con sto Kakà; era stra-finito a gennaio e ora è ancora più iper-mega finito. E poi è di difficile collocazione.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Maggio 2013)

sentite me....meglio rimanere con Allegri...altrimenti un nuovo allenatore per vari motivi inizieremo daccapo tutto....a tutto vantaggio delle avversarie rube soprattutto...per il mercato la società non è pazza visto che ci sono i preliminari...che portano milioncini e soprattutto prestigio che alla Barbara...
uniti vinceremo...speriamo


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2013)

Alla fine di tutto la responsabilita di tutta questa situazione e' la societa...Allegri,sedorf,gesu,maometto o qualsiasi allenatore non faranno la differenza perche avranno a disposizione una squadra fatta di fabbri o giocatori comprati con i punti all esselunga...


----------



## jaws (25 Maggio 2013)

Lunedì però devono prendere una decisione definitiva




Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La butto li, non passiamo i preliminari e viene cacciato.



ripetilo un altra volta che non abbiamo capito


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

Mah, questi teatrini sono sempre più deprimenti. Questa volta la colpa credo sia di Berlusconi, che non ha saputo trattenere l'impulso di mandare la lettera a Biscardi. Cioè, se voleva mandare via Allegri, lo doveva fare in silenzio e cercare un vero allenatore. Non Seedorf. Quest'anno di bravi allenatori sulla piazza ce n'erano. Benitez, lo stesso Mazzarri (che, per inciso, non mi piace, ma è un buon allenatore comunque). Se voleva un milanista c'è ancora a disposizione Rijkaard. Invece si è impuntato su un non allenatore e la maggior parte delle alternative si sono dissolte via via... Incredibile. Ora ci sta che confermi Allegri e così ripartiamo con un allenatore semiesonerato in una stagione che a Ferragosto inizierà già ad essere importante.


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sei ottimista  Silvio non caccerà un euro, ne sono sicuro. Lui vuole vedere via Allegri e alla prima cavolata lo caccerà via.



Neanche quello, kakà ad esempio resta 100% con ancelotti


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

dunque quindi in pratica ci sarà un incontro tra i tre come aveva detto una settimana fa il Gallo

della serie "avranno inventato tutto i giornalisti"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque quindi in pratica ci sarà un incontro tra i tre come aveva detto una settimana fa il Gallo
> 
> della serie "avranno inventato tutto i giornalisti"



Io però ci andrei piano; dipende a che condizioni rimane. Perchè solo un pazzo rifiuterebbe il triennale alla Roma per stare un altro anno col Milan.

Cioè qui si parla solo di Berlusconi, ma non sappiamo se Allegri vuole la Roma o no.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io però ci andrei piano; dipende a che condizioni rimane. Perchè solo un pazzo rifiuterebbe il triennale alla Roma per stare un altro anno col Milan.
> 
> Cioè qui si parla solo di Berlusconi, ma non sappiamo se Allegri vuole la Roma o no.



Io credo che, se sia vera la cosa della cena, probabilmente rimane, e con almeno una parvenza di progetto. Altrimenti va alla Roma, che gli presenta un triennale e un progetto serio.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

*Umberto Gandini su Allegri:"E' una situazione complessa. Al momento Galliani e Berlusconi stanno discutendo su tutti gli aspetti".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, Allegri é un uomo piccolo piccolo. Ha già un lavoro a Roma che lo aspetta, evidentemente preferisce farsi umiliare ogni settimana e continuare a percepire lo stipendio dal Milan ancora per un anno.
> 
> Dall'altra parte noi siamo davvero vergognosi, pure Zamparini caccia gli allenatori mentre noi non abbiamo manco i soldi per pagare una maledetta buonauscita per un anno di contratto



Allegri accetta le sfide e le vince anche, come quest'anno.

Altro che uomo piccolo piccolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> beh, anche io, uno dei più grandi detrattori di Allegri lo preferisco a Seedorf. E' il sondaggio che è sbagliato.
> 
> Scegliere fra Allegri e Seedorf è come scegliere se andarsi a curare dallo studente di medicina piuttosto che dal medico con anni di esperienza.
> 
> Ciò non significa che vorrebbero ancora Allegri.



Certamente, il punto del mio intervento è quello


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Umberto Gandini su Allegri:"E' una situazione complessa. Al momento Galliani e Berlusconi stanno discutendo su tutti gli aspetti".*



Ma chi è Gandini?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Allegri accetta le sfide e le vince anche, come quest'anno.
> 
> Altro che uomo piccolo piccolo.
> 
> ...



Che sfida ha vinto? Il big march Milan-Chievo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che sfida ha vinto? Il big march Milan-Chievo?


Barcellona e Juventus, due partite perfette.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Il borsino della Gazzetta dello Sport sul nuovo allenatore del Milan 
*
Allegri 50% - Seedorf 50%*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Barcellona e Juventus, due partite perfette.



Tanto perfette che al ritorno a Barcellona ne abbiam presi quattro.
Allegri è un perdente nato, gli scontri diretti non fanno per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tanto perfette che al ritorno a Barcellona ne abbiam presi quattro.
> Allegri è un perdente nato, gli scontri diretti non fanno per lui.


D'altronde, perdere con questo Barcellona...  

Ps: Parlavo della partita d'andata, non ho detto "ottavo di finale perfetto".


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tanto perfette che al ritorno a Barcellona ne abbiam presi quattro.
> Allegri è un perdente nato, gli scontri diretti non fanno per lui.


Forse non ti sei reso conto del livello della nostra squadra...Secondo il tuo ragionamento allagri feccia=Non abbiamo bisogno di acquisti.


----------



## Marilson (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tanto perfette che al ritorno a Barcellona ne abbiam presi quattro.
> Allegri è un perdente nato, gli scontri diretti non fanno per lui.



questo continuo attaccare allegri non ti porta da nessuna parte, imho. Stai semplificando troppo le tue conclusioni, tieni presente che un allenatore lavora con i giocatori che ha a disposizione, nelle condizioni in cui è posto dalla società. Gente come Lippi e Benitez hanno fallito all'inter solo perchè la proprietà non è stata in grado di metterli in condizione di fare bene. Qui abbiamo un Galliani che rema per il progetto, e un presidente che rema clamorosamente contro. Stiamo attenti..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Bah.. sta cosa non finisce più altro che lunedì. Siamo sempre lenti in tutto, più lenti dei bradipi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non ti sei reso conto del livello della nostra squadra...Secondo il tuo ragionamento allagri feccia=Non abbiamo bisogno di acquisti.



A livello italiano, la rosa del Milan non è assolutamente inferiore a quella di Juve e Napoli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> questo continuo attaccare allegri non ti porta da nessuna parte, imho. Stai semplificando troppo le tue conclusioni, tieni presente che un allenatore lavora con i giocatori che ha a disposizione, nelle condizioni in cui è posto dalla società. Gente come Lippi e Benitez hanno fallito all'inter solo perchè la proprietà non è stata in grado di metterli in condizione di fare bene. Qui abbiamo un Galliani che rema per il progetto, e un presidente che rema clamorosamente contro. Stiamo attenti..



Hai un progetto quando hai una chiara pianificazione dal punto di vista del mercato. Non mi sembra che l'abbiamo.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A livello italiano, la rosa del Milan non è assolutamente inferiore a quella di Juve e Napoli.


Qui casca l asino. (non intendo asino come persona ma come modo di dire eh)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Qui casca l asino. (non intendo asino come persona ma come modo di dire eh)



Dimmi cosa ha in più la Juve e il Napoli, parlo di giocatori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dimmi cosa ha in più la Juve e il Napoli, parlo di giocatori.



mbe dire che la rosa è competitiva come quella della juve e del napoli è fare disinformazione , basta solo dire che juve e napoli hanno giocatori funzionali in ogni ruolo e noi abbiamo giocato senza esterno destro d'attacco per tutta la stagione e ti risparmio la solita critica al registra centrale di centrocampo e alla mezz'ala sinistra tecnica .


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Gandini: "Non qualificarsi in Champions sarebbe stato un disastro finanziario. Allegri? Decisione a breve"


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento:

*Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2013)

tranquilli c'è tempo fino al 31 agosto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2013)

Io però adesso metto in discussione l'esistenza di questa cena e di questo incontro....

Lunedì la Roma vuole una risposta, se fosse vero che lunedì non c'è un incontro, per me le quotazioni di Allegri sono precipitate.


----------



## folletto (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dimmi cosa ha in più la Juve e il Napoli, parlo di giocatori.



Dai sù, i gobbi come centrocampo sono clamorosamente superiori a noi. Montolivo sarà anche meglio del Pirlo della stagione appena finita ma poi c'è un abisso. Pogba, Vidal e Marchisio sono, sia tecnicamente che fisicamente, di un altro pianeta rispetto ai nostri Ambro, Muntari, Flamini, Nocerino. In difesa non ci sono certo inferiori e hanno un portiere migliore. In attacco siamo assolutamente migliori noi ma a noi manca clamorosamente il supporto agli attaccanti.
Col Napoli le differenze sono minori, ma in attacco loro sono almeno al nostro livello e noi uno come Hamzik ce lo sognamo da 3 - 4 anni.

Tornando in Topic, giudizi su Allegri a parte..........sta società è INQUALIFICABILE, situazione inverosimile e grottesca grazie al folle. Confermare Allegri a questo punto è davvero difficile, si inizierebbe la stagione con una specie di spada di Damocle dritta sul collo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato



Che noia sto presidente però...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con un allenatore voluto da Berlusconi si sarebbe fatto mercato.



Tu vivi in un mondo di favole.Il Milan è senza un euro sia con Allegri che senza.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



Secondo me non ci sarà nessuna cena.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



Secondo Di Marzio le posizioni sono sempre le stesse. Berlusconi vuole Seedorf, Galliani continua a sostenere Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Che facciano alla svelta.Basta con questi teatrini del cavolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che facciano alla svelta.Basta con questi teatrini del cavolo.



Secondo me davvero già la scelta è stata fatta, non so quale ma la decisione c'è.


----------



## folletto (25 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che facciano alla svelta.Basta con questi teatrini del cavolo.



Sì, comunque molto meglio un Allenatore (chi?) tra 10 giorni che un Seedorf domani


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2013)

Tanto c'è tempo per programmare tutto, preparazione, mercato e preliminari. Tranquilli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2013)

Questa cena mi sembra tanto simile alla storia della visita a Milanello...

Oppure è una tattica per fare uscire allo scoperto la Roma, così si darà la colpa ad Allegri che vuole andare là e ha già fatto il contratto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa cena mi sembra tanto simile alla storia della visita a Milanello...
> 
> Oppure è una tattica per fare uscire allo scoperto la Roma, così si darà la colpa ad Allegri che vuole andare là e ha già fatto il contratto.



Il futuro di Allegri è stato già deciso, e si saprà lunedi.
Ovviamente è il mio parere ma tutte ste notizie mi fanno pensare cosi. Sta pseudo-cena mi sa tanto di vaccata inventata dai giornalisti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

S'è capito: Seedorf. Clarence sarà un salto nel buio clamoroso, speriamo soltanto di avere deretano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



Non se ne può più


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Io non ce la faccio piu', speriamo che sto coso vada alla roma


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Maggio 2013)

Se si organizzerà una protesta ci sarò sicuramente, basta giochini ci servono certezze!


----------



## Harvey (25 Maggio 2013)

Più la cosa va per le lunghe e più mi da l'impressione che non ci sarà alcun cambio..


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Il vertice di Arcore tra Berlusconi, Allegri e Galliani slitta a giovedì. Berlusconi nei prossimi giorni (l'incontro era in programma per lunedì) sarà impegnato*



.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

che si dovesse aspettare lunedì lo sapevano tutti

il discorso è un altro se il Berlu decidesse di mettere chi vuole lui sulla panchina e poi facesse un sontuoso mercato allora saremmo tutti (il Gallo compreso) a stappare bottiglie, visto che non è così allora il Gallo vule tenersi almeno Allegri che tutto sommato da stabilità alla squadra


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

se veramente per decidere aspettan giovedì sono matti. Abbiamo un preliminare e un calciomercato.


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

In tutto questo il più ridicolo e' allegri che al posto di andare a Roma dove lo vogliono aspetta ben felice di farsi ridicolizzare da Berlusconi , ma la spina dorsale c'è l'ha ? Indipendentemente se fosse il nuovo ferguson o un l'allenatore da serie c ognuno la può pensare come vuole.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

fino a giovedì?

ok vado in ferie ci vediamo a settembre


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> se veramente per decidere aspettan giovedì sono matti. Abbiamo un preliminare e un *calciomercato*.



Altro che calciomercato,Galliani non vede l'ora di spassarsela a Forte dei Marmi.Si prevedono grandi cantate con Preziosi...


----------



## jaws (25 Maggio 2013)

Avranno saputo che lunedì il forum è chiuso


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> se veramente per decidere aspettan giovedì sono matti. Abbiamo un preliminare e un calciomercato.



dettagli, il mercato si fa il 31 agosto


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Maggio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Se si organizzerà una protesta ci sarò sicuramente, basta giochini ci servono certezze!



speriamo!!!mi sono sempre piaciute le proteste!!!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> speriamo!!!mi sono sempre piaciute le proteste!!!



Ahahahahah! Tutti in via Turati!


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> In tutto questo il più ridicolo e' allegri che al posto di andare a Roma dove lo vogliono aspetta ben felice di farsi ridicolizzare da Berlusconi , ma la spina dorsale c'è l'ha ? Indipendentemente se fosse il nuovo ferguson o un l'allenatore da serie c ognuno la può pensare come vuole.



per l'anno prossimo ha un contratto con il milan quindi anche se vuole andare non e che puo fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Maggio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah! Tutti in via Turati!



anche perchè non penso di resistere fino alla festa della curva


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> per l'anno prossimo ha un contratto con il milan quindi anche se vuole andare non e che puo fare quello che vuole.



la società gli offerto di rescindere ma lui non intende farlo, vuole la buonuscita, se ne sarebbe gia potuto andare


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Avranno saputo che lunedì il forum è chiuso


In realtà Galliani è Admin


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la società gli offerto di rescindere ma lui non intende farlo, vuole la buonuscita, se ne sarebbe gia potuto andare



berlusconi lo avrebbe fatto.
galliani invece no di sicuro.

quindi per ora sono solo discorsi da bar (o da forum)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà Galliani è Admin



Ma perchè è chiuso il forum? :O :O


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè è chiuso il forum? :O :O


Devono cacciare tutti gli utenti anti Allegri 











Il forum cambia server


----------



## MisterBet (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> se veramente per decidere aspettan giovedì sono matti. Abbiamo un preliminare e un calciomercato.



Siamo a fine maggio eh..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Siamo a fine maggio eh..



C'è un mercato da pianificare e abbiamo i preliminari ad agosto, il tempo a disposizione non è tanto.


----------



## sheva90 (25 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è un mercato da pianificare e abbiamo i preliminari ad agosto, il tempo a disposizione non è tanto.



Purtroppo sono anni che non pianifichiamo un mercato.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono anni che non pianifichiamo un mercato.



infatti!!! le grandi squadre a maggio il mercato ce l'hanno già ben chiaro e son già avanti con gli acquisti


----------



## MisterBet (25 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è un mercato da pianificare e abbiamo i preliminari ad agosto, il tempo a disposizione non è tanto.



A me sembra assolutamente sufficiente se settimana prossima risolvono...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A me sembra assolutamente sufficiente se settimana prossima risolvono...



Appunto, se risolvono.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Maggio 2013)

Voglio sperare che da questa fantomatica cena qualcosa di concreto venga fuori


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A me sembra assolutamente sufficiente se settimana prossima risolvono...



ricoriamo che il mercato lo fa galliani


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che da questa fantomatica cena qualcosa di concreto venga fuori



dopo una cena qualcosa di concreto viene sempre fuori


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me alla fine se lo tengono Allegri. 
Tanto Seedorf quest'anno non può venire perché il Botafogo non lo libera,e non ci sono altri allenatori disponibili. Rijkaard ormai ha deciso di farsi ricoprire d'oro allenando la Nazionale dell'Arabistan,Gattuso non vuole fare l'allenatore del Milan,Van Basten è uno Zeman olandese (e magari vorrebbe pure delle garanzie tecniche).


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

insomma, pare che la verità sia quella che stiamo professando io e penny da giorni


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> insomma, pare che la verità sia quella che stiamo professando io e penny da giorni



per fortuna che ci siete voi......


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> per l'anno prossimo ha un contratto con il milan quindi anche se vuole andare non e che puo fare quello che vuole.



Se avesse chiesto di andare alla Roma con convinzione anche Galliani ne avrebbe preso atto e lo avrebbe liberato , tutto sto casino e' perché prima di tutto lui vuol rimanere nonostante sia stato sfiduciato totalmente dal presidente .


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Solo da noi queste insopportabili telenovele,solo da noi


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Le *ultimissime su Allegri *da Di Marzio

Per restare, *Allegri vuole garanzie tecniche e di contratto.* E vuole una presa di posizione netta di Berlusconi. Se il presidente decidesse per un cambio di panchina e per un nuovo allenatore, *Allegri è pronto a restare fermo ma senza risolvere il contratto* (quindi, continuerebbe a percepire soldi dal Milan anche a casa). La Roma inizia a premere, ma l'allenatore livornese ha dei dubbi. Quindi, come detto, in caso di esonero sarebbe più probabile l'*anno sabbatico*.


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco questo pur di rovinarci Sta un anno a spese nostre piuttosto che andare a firmare un triennale a Roma, cose da pazzi ! Ci sarà ancora gente che lo difende ? Mah non dico quello che veramente penso perché e' contro il regolamento .


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Maggio 2013)

Sarebbe il primo allenatore che si prende un anno sabbatico a spese di berlusconi o sbaglio?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Maggio 2013)

dalla parte del MISTER"!


----------



## jaws (25 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco questo pur di rovinarci Sta un anno a spese nostre piuttosto che andare a firmare un triennale a Roma, cose da pazzi ! Ci sarà ancora gente che lo difende ? Mah non dico quello che veramente penso perché e' contro il regolamento .



Se c'è gente che difende Berlusconi dopo la pagliacciata della lettera a Biscardi credo che sia assolutamente normale che ci sia anche gente che difende Allegri


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se c'è gente che difende Berlusconi dopo la pagliacciata della lettera a Biscardi credo che sia assolutamente normale che ci sia anche gente che difende Allegri



Non sappiamo come e' andata perciò il giudizio resta sospeso , poi io non avendo difeso Berlusconi per quello posso serenamente dire che allegri ORA e' indifendibile , evidentemente sa bene che senza uno come balotelli a Roma cannerebbe alla grande


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Maggio 2013)

Beh se è vero quanto dice Di Marzio, Acciuga dimostra di avere gli attributi. Sarebbe molto più comodo accettare la Roma per lui.


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Beh se è vero quanto dice Di Marzio, Acciuga dimostra di avere gli attributi. Sarebbe molto più comodo accettare la Roma per lui.



Gli attributi ??? Al massimo dimostra di nn aver fiducia nelle sue capacità , altrimenti andrebbe a Roma e farebbe vedere a Berlusconi che si è' sbagliato


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le *ultimissime su Allegri *da Di Marzio
> 
> Per restare, *Allegri vuole garanzie tecniche e di contratto.* E vuole una presa di posizione netta di Berlusconi. Se il presidente decidesse per un cambio di panchina e per un nuovo allenatore, *Allegri è pronto a restare fermo ma senza risolvere il contratto* (quindi, continuerebbe a percepire soldi dal Milan anche a casa). La Roma inizia a premere, ma l'allenatore livornese ha dei dubbi. Quindi, come detto, in caso di esonero sarebbe più probabile l'*anno sabbatico*.



.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

Dai, siamo in una situazione imbarazzante. Giovedi?! Mamma mia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2013)

Non potrà avere nè garanzie tecniche (Berlusconi già non vuole spendere una lira, figuriamoci se dovesse accettare una soluzione in panchina che non vuole) e nè gli verrà rinnovato il contratto per due anni, penso che neanche Galliani voglia questo.

Se la storia è questa come dice Di Marzio, vedo veramente poche possibilità per la conferma di Allegri.


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le *ultimissime su Allegri *da Di Marzio
> 
> Per restare, *Allegri vuole garanzie di contratto.* E vuole una presa di posizione netta di Berlusconi. Se il presidente decidesse per un cambio di panchina e per un nuovo allenatore, *Allegri è pronto a restare fermo ma senza risolvere il contratto* (quindi, continuerebbe a percepire soldi dal Milan anche a casa). La Roma inizia a premere, ma l'allenatore livornese ha dei dubbi. Quindi, come detto, in caso di esonero sarebbe più probabile l'*anno sabbatico*.


 
parliamoci chiaro.

non capisco perché ora dovrebbe volere garazie tecniche quando l'anno scorso ha accettato traorè/zapata/Bojan/Pazzini al posto di Ibra/cassano/Nesta/Gattuso/Thiago...

sisi ci sto credendo


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> insomma, pare che la verità sia quella che stiamo professando io e penny da giorni



In effetti il fatto che ci sia anche Allegri all'incontro potrebbe essere indicativo.

Ma aspettiamo, con SB non si sa mai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> non capisco perché ora dovrebbe volere garazie tecniche quando l'anno scorso ha accettato traorè/zapata/Bojan/Pazzini al posto di Ibra/cassano/Nesta/Gattuso/Thiago...



Infatti richiede garanzie di contratto, non tecniche


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In effetti il fatto che ci sia anche Allegri all'incontro potrebbe essere indicativo.
> 
> Ma aspettiamo, con SB non si sa mai.
> 
> ...



nell'intervista c'è scritto tecniche e di contratto. Io credo siano solo di contratto


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> nell'intervista c'è scritto tecniche e di contratto. Io credo siano solo di contratto



Perdonami, mi si sono incrociati gli occhi 

Comunque ti do ragione


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, mi si sono incrociati gli occhi
> 
> Comunque ti do ragione



no, è che l'avevo cancellato io "tecniche" dal quote di Mario


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le *ultimissime su Allegri *da Di Marzio
> 
> Per restare, *Allegri vuole garanzie tecniche e di contratto.* E vuole una presa di posizione netta di Berlusconi. Se il presidente decidesse per un cambio di panchina e per un nuovo allenatore, *Allegri è pronto a restare fermo ma senza risolvere il contratto* (quindi, continuerebbe a percepire soldi dal Milan anche a casa). La Roma inizia a premere, ma l'allenatore livornese ha dei dubbi. Quindi, come detto, in caso di esonero sarebbe più probabile l'*anno sabbatico*.



Farebbe benissimo a metterglielo in quel posto a Ilvio,altroché


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> non capisco perché ora dovrebbe volere garazie tecniche quando l'anno scorso ha accettato traorè/zapata/Bojan/Pazzini al posto di Ibra/cassano/Nesta/Gattuso/Thiago...
> 
> sisi ci sto credendo


le chiede proprio per questo.

questo milan non può ambire a nulla. lui lo sa, LORO lo sanno.

Non credo voglia chiedere un mercato faraonico, ma acquisti mirati sì. (come qualsiasi allenatore farebbe). Occhio perché tra le garanzie tecniche ci possono anche essere membri dello staff che lui vuole/non vuole più.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

tipo? Braida? 

Astori,Matriquesti li chiedera' a suon di martellate sulle balle.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

Anche perché, se non c'avete fatto caso, Mexes non è ancora andato a "bussare a denari". Va a finire che va al Monaco e noi restiamo con una difesa a pezzi. Mexes non è fortissimo ma ti garantisce un rendimento che attualmente nessuno nella rosa dei difensori può garantirti. Senza contare che ha esperienza.
E il sostituto sicuramente non potrà essere Astori per caratteristiche. 

Garanzie sono anche queste. Mexes l'hai preso a 0. Se va via il prossimo titolare lo dovrai pagare.



> tipo? Braida?


non credo gli interessi Braida o quello che fa. Però pare che aveva chiesto Gattuso da inserire nel suo staff perché lo riteneva utile anche per lo spogliatoio.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

Il fatto che voglia gattuso per tenere lo spogliatoio per come la vedo io e' ulteriore dimostrazione di carenza di personalita'.

Capello Mourinho etc non hanno mica bisogno di ex giocatori(bandiere) per tenere unito lo spogliatoio. 
Anche perche' cio' vorrebbe dire che abbiati ed ambrosini sono cazzettini secchi pure loro, bonera non fa testo.


----------



## Ale (25 Maggio 2013)

che palle, ancora allegri nooo


----------



## TheStonecold16 (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il fatto che voglia gattuso per tenere lo spogliatoio per come la vedo io e' ulteriore dimostrazione di carenza di personalita'.
> 
> Capello Mourinho etc non hanno mica bisogno di ex giocatori(bandiere) per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.
> Anche perche' cio' vorrebbe dire che abbiati ed ambrosini sono cazzettini secchi pure loro, bonera non fa testo.


Vero Allegri ha sempre avuto problemi di questo tipo,anche se quest'anno un minimo di personalità la deve aver dimostrata nello spogliatoio visto che tutti vogliono fortemente che lui rimanga...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Scusate,ma dove sarebbe lo spogliatoio da tenere unito?Nella nostra squadra non c'è nessun giocatore dal grande carisma/personalità.Forse solo Mexes e Pannocchia potrebbero rientrare nella categoria.Il resto sono tamarri o ragazzi tranquilli,non vedo la necessità di assumere personale solo per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.


----------



## TheStonecold16 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> che palle, ancora allegri nooo



fammi capire vuoi seedorf?che prendi i patentini di allenatore via skype?Che a Monza ancora se lo ricordano perchè è stato un pessimo dirigente in grado di far retrocedere la squadra nell'anno del centenario?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusate,ma dove sarebbe lo spogliatoio da tenere unito?Nella nostra squadra non c'è nessun giocatore dal grande carisma/personalità.Forse solo Mexes e Pannocchia potrebbero rientrare nella categoria.Il resto sono tamarri o ragazzi tranquilli,non vedo la necessità di assumere personale solo per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.


Girano voci secondo cui se non era per alcuni elementi come Mexes,El Sharawii,Costant e Balotelli(!!!)ognuno si faceva i cavoli suoi,stile spogliatoio Inter...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il fatto che voglia gattuso per tenere lo spogliatoio per come la vedo io e' ulteriore dimostrazione di carenza di personalita'.
> 
> Capello Mourinho etc non hanno mica bisogno di ex giocatori(bandiere) per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.
> Anche perche' cio' vorrebbe dire che abbiati ed ambrosini sono cazzettini secchi pure loro, bonera non fa testo.



Tutti i grandi allenatori vanno in grandi squadre. e le grandi squadre hanno sempre giocatori carismatici che giocano lì da anni. Mourinho va all'Inter, ma all'Inter c'erano i Materazzi, i Cambiasso, i Cordoba...gente che aveva lo spogliatoio in mano.
Guardiola va al Bayern ma avrà Swein, Lahm...
Le squadre devono avere uomini spogliatoio sempre.

Ambrosini? Ambrosini è una pannocchia che forse va via. Abbiati ha un carisma tale che non sa nemmeno dare ordini ai difensori sui calci piazzati. Se non ci sono giocatori del genere c'è bisogno di uomini spogliatoio. E comunque molti allenatori hanno figure del genere nel proprio staff. Non ci sarebbe nulla di strano.


----------



## Harvey (25 Maggio 2013)

Se non rescinde e resta a libro paga fa più del suo dovere! Grandissimo Max


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

Mi puzza anche il fatto che ultimamente Galliani abbia incontrato Tognaccini. Personalmente gli dò la colpa di gran parte del fallimento della scorsa stagione. Con Folletti, uomo di Allegri, abbiamo subito 0 infortuni. 
Comunque sono tutte segh.e mentali per il momento.


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gli attributi ??? Al massimo dimostra di nn aver fiducia nelle sue capacità , altrimenti andrebbe a Roma e farebbe vedere a Berlusconi che si è' sbagliato



Secondo è come minimo dubbioso per diversi motivi: 
perchè alla Roma salterebbe in men che non si dica dopo un inizio stagione stile quest'anno da noi,
perchè a Roma c'è un ambiente che oggettivamente non è paragonabile a quello del milan, 
perchè la Roma non va in champions e forse neanche in europa league, 
perchè la Roma, pur di prospettiva, è arrivata dietro ad un Milan in macerie.
Io credo che sia capibile che lui voglia rimanere e continuare su un progetto che è cominciato con lui e che però voglia garanzie contrattuali e di mercato oltre ad un armistizio col bres. Queste garanzie immagino le vorrà proprio in funzione di quello che è successo l'anno scorso.


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il fatto che voglia gattuso per tenere lo spogliatoio per come la vedo io e' ulteriore dimostrazione di carenza di personalita'.
> 
> Capello Mourinho etc non hanno mica bisogno di ex giocatori(bandiere) per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.
> Anche perche' cio' vorrebbe dire che abbiati ed ambrosini sono cazzettini secchi pure loro, bonera non fa testo.



Mourinho non ne ha bisogno? Ho visto al real madrid dove si è fatto nemico mezza rosa tra cui casillas. E' come andare a roma e andare contro totti.
Ogni squadra ha uomini spogliatoio, l'allenatore non può sempre fare tutto da solo. Ci sono gli uomini squadra, gli "anziani", che sostengono il mister, sempre. Capello nel milan aveva quintali di giocatori così, mourinho all'inter aveva i senatori a favore e tanto bastava perché loro comandano e si è visto (secondo te perché nessuno cerca mai di non farseli amici quelli?). Anche considerando il fatto che in una squadra di giovani servono soprattutto i modelli positivi, perché i buoni come de sciglio si contano sulle dita di una mano ormai. Allegri infatti vorrebbe sia Gattuso sia Maldini (e lui anche solo per chiedergli consiglio sarebbe una manna per i difensori) nello staff tecnico, Gattuso ha sempre parlato di duro lavoro e rispetto, Maldini è stato un grandissimo capitano. Se puoi averli vicino è sempre positivo, specie se gli anziani cui fare riferimento sono ambrosini e abbiati, gente che quest'anno ha più volte dimostrato il loro carisma platonico.


----------



## Ale (25 Maggio 2013)

TheStonecold16 ha scritto:


> fammi capire vuoi seedorf?che prendi i patentini di allenatore via skype?Che a Monza ancora se lo ricordano perchè è stato un pessimo dirigente in grado di far retrocedere la squadra nell'anno del centenario?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



per l'esperienza calcistica e la conoscenza di seedorf mi sembra un insulto che debba seguire un corso. Nessun corso ti puo insegnare come vincere 4 champions in 3 squadre, o l'esperienza cumulata ogni giorno in club come ajax, real madrid e milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi puzza anche il fatto che ultimamente Galliani abbia incontrato Tognaccini. Personalmente gli dò la colpa di gran parte del fallimento della scorsa stagione. Con Folletti, uomo di Allegri, abbiamo subito 0 infortuni.
> Comunque sono tutte segh.e mentali per il momento.


No dai, sarebbe il colmo. Se Galliani rimette Tognaccini dopo una stagione di pochi infortuni, merita di essere radiato mister antenna.


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> per l'esperienza calcistica e la conoscenza di seedorf mi sembra un insulto che debba seguire un corso. Nessun corso ti puo insegnare come vincere 4 champions in 3 squadre, o l'esperienza cumulata ogni giorno in club come ajax, real madrid e milan.


è come dire che uno che viaggia in aereo da anni potrebbe pilotare senza prendere lezioni. Secondo il tuo ragionamento Van Basten e Gullit dovrebbero essere dei super allenatori, fare l'allenatore e il calciatore è come parlare di nuoto sincronizzato e fare l'astronauta.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2013)

Se mi si parla di esperienza nel ruolo di allenatore (fosse anche come secondo, o nelle giovanili), sono d’accordo, quella va fatta. Ma per il resto non sarà un corso di qualche mese a fare di Seedorf un buon allenatore o un cialtrone della panchina.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ahahhaha che garanzie vuole quello li?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ma era con Galliani in tribuna stasera?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è come dire che uno che viaggia in aereo da anni potrebbe pilotare senza prendere lezioni. Secondo il tuo ragionamento Van Basten e Gullit dovrebbero essere dei super allenatori, fare l'allenatore e il calciatore è come parlare di nuoto sincronizzato e fare l'astronauta.



ma secondo te che ci vuole per fare l'allenatore?? bisogna fare mille corsi e si diventa grandi, basta solo un po di intelligenza e saper tenere in mano uno spogliatoio e secondo me seedorf queste qualità ce le ha, poi mica è da solo avraà i suoi collaboratori, c'è sempre un certo tassotti la dentro scusatemi


----------



## ROQ (26 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahhaha che garanzie vuole quello li?



hahahaha


----------



## 2515 (26 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te che ci vuole per fare l'allenatore?? bisogna fare mille corsi e si diventa grandi, basta solo un po di intelligenza e saper tenere in mano uno spogliatoio e secondo me seedorf queste qualità ce le ha, poi mica è da solo avraà i suoi collaboratori, c'è sempre un certo tassotti la dentro scusatemi



che ci vuole? Vabbè va, la stessa differenza che c'è tra il fare lo studente e l'insegnante.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

Riguardo la vicenda *Allegri è possibile che accada qualcosa anche prima di giovedì*. Le persone a lui vicine giudicano in maniera negativa questo ulteriore slittamento (l'incontro doveva esserci lunedì). Difficilmente opterà per un anno sabbatico. La *Roma* per il momento riflette e pensa alla finale di Coppa Italia in programma oggi, ma continua a guardare con *fiducia *a un futuro con Allegri sulla *panchina giallorossa*.

Pedullà


----------



## 2515 (26 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te che ci vuole per fare l'allenatore?? bisogna fare mille corsi e si diventa grandi, basta solo un po di intelligenza e saper tenere in mano uno spogliatoio e secondo me seedorf queste qualità ce le ha, poi mica è da solo avraà i suoi collaboratori, c'è sempre un certo tassotti la dentro scusatemi



che ci vuole? Vabbè va, la stessa differenza che c'è tra il fare lo studente e l'insegnante.
Vallo a dire al Monza, Seedorf ha fatto il dirigente da loro e quelli sono stati retrocessi due volte, il Monza. Pensa il milan và..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> che ci vuole? Vabbè va, la stessa differenza che c'è tra il fare lo studente e l'insegnante.
> Vallo a dire al Monza, Seedorf ha fatto il dirigente da loro e quelli sono stati retrocessi due volte, il Monza. Pensa il milan và..



qua fa l'allenatore con una società forte alle spalle e con gente che lo aiuterà a lavorare, a monza era lui la società, mi sembra un po diversa la cosa e poi non ha fatto bene perchè si puo dire che praticamente non se ne occupava nemmeno più di tanto


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è come dire che uno che viaggia in aereo da anni potrebbe pilotare senza prendere lezioni. Secondo il tuo ragionamento Van Basten e Gullit dovrebbero essere dei super allenatori, fare l'allenatore e il calciatore è come parlare di nuoto sincronizzato e fare l'astronauta.


è un esempio completamente sbagliato.


----------



## Naruto98 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ieri a sky hanno inquadrato più volte galliani è Allegri NON era accanto a lui, non so se proprio non ci fosse o se era seduto da un'altra parte...


----------



## Graxx (26 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa tanto che berlusconi vuole cacciare allegri anche e forse soprattutto perchè il mister vuole garanzie tecniche...cioè giocatori...investimenti...spendere soldi e il berlusca non ne vuole sapere...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

La Gazzetta di oggi dice che lo slittamento è a favore della ricoferma di Allegri.
Pedullà dice il contrario.

Boh..


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

Se nella cena in programma giovedì prossimo Berlusconi deciderà di trattenere Allegri, l'allenatore otterrà il *rinnovo di contratto fino al 2015* solo se passerà il turno preliminare di Champions League.

Gazzetta


----------



## Naruto98 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ebbene si faremo un altro anno con un perdente in panchina che a inizio e fine stagione fatica come se fossimo una neopromossa.. Per non parlare di tutto questo teatrino, VERGOGNA


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se nella cena in programma giovedì prossimo Berlusconi deciderà di trattenere Allegri, l'allenatore otterrà il *rinnovo di contratto fino al 2015* solo se passerà il turno preliminare di Champions League.
> 
> Gazzetta



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

Se vabbè, rinnovo ad Allegri...Comunque continuo a pensare che non ci sarà nessun incontro giovedi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se nella cena in programma giovedì prossimo Berlusconi deciderà di trattenere Allegri, l'allenatore otterrà il *rinnovo di contratto fino al 2015* solo se passerà il turno preliminare di Champions League.
> 
> Gazzetta



Giusto.


----------



## TheStonecold16 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> per l'esperienza calcistica e la conoscenza di seedorf mi sembra un insulto che debba seguire un corso. Nessun corso ti puo insegnare come vincere 4 champions in 3 squadre, o l'esperienza cumulata ogni giorno in club come ajax, real madrid e milan.


Ma cosa significa?Guarda che vincere delle coppe come giocatore è molto diverso da vincerle come allenatore....


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2013)

no un momento... quindi se non passa il preliminare che succede?? a fine agosto ci troviamo con seedorf tra le balle?


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2013)

ma dai pure il rinnovo...oltre al danno la beffa


----------



## The P (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se nella cena in programma giovedì prossimo Berlusconi deciderà di trattenere Allegri, l'allenatore otterrà il rinnovo di contratto fino al 2015[/B] *solo se passerà il turno preliminare di Champions League.
> *
> Gazzetta



Si ma.... c'è anche la possibilità di non passarlo?

A parte le squadrette che probabilmente incontreremo, tra il passarlo e il non passarlo ballano 40mln di Euro.

Se Allegri non lo passa non solo dovrebbe essere esonerato in tronco, ma dovrebbe anche rendersi conto una volta per tutte che certi livelli non sono affatto alla sua portata. Cosa che ha già ampiamente dimostrato perdendo ogni partita-chiave della stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Si ma.... c'è anche la possibilità di non passarlo?
> 
> A parte le *squadrette *che probabilmente incontreremo, tra il passarlo e il non passarlo ballano 40mln di Euro.
> 
> Se Allegri non lo passa non solo dovrebbe essere esonerato in tronco, ma dovrebbe anche rendersi conto una volta per tutte che certi livelli non sono affatto alla sua portata. Cosa che ha già ampiamente dimostrato perdendo ogni partita-chiave della stagione



Squadrette? Rischiamo di beccare Zenit, Fenerbache o PSV.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

Il rinnovo è da celebrolesi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2013)

ai preliminari c'e' pure il lione credo.

Quando li fanno i sorteggi?


----------



## The P (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squadrette? Rischiamo di beccare Zenit, Fenerbache o PSV.



Ecco, tolte queste, le altre so squadrette.

Tra queste invece solo lo Zenith lo ritengo un avversario temibile.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2013)

Il rinnovo nel calcio non vuole dire comunque nulla, i contratti non valgono niente. Il rinnovo se decidono di tenere Allegri è quasi obbligato, nel senso che i ragazzi dopo tutto questo teatrino sanno di essere guidati da un allenatore al suo ultimo anno, è difficile pretendere il massimo in questo senso. Sei obbligato a fare un rinnovo, il che comunque non vorrebbe dire che poi sei obbligato a tenerlo fino a scadenza.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

*La Roma offre un ricco triennale*, ma ad *Allegri *sembra non interessare. La sua priorità è sempre il Milan.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Roma offre un ricco triennale*, ma ad *Allegri *sembra non interessare. La sua priorità è sempre il Milan.



Allora è tutto fuori di testa. Visto com'è stato trattato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] basta scrivere sempre le stesse cose in ogni pagina, diventa pesante.

Vogliamo post di qualità

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Allora è tutto fuori di testa. Visto com'è stato trattato.



Allegri è cosi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Allora è tutto fuori di testa. Visto com'è stato trattato.



Comunque sino ad oggi abbiamo solo letto ipotesi dei giornali. Io aspetterei dichiarazioni dei diretti interessati, sappiamo che i giornali devono scrivere e quindi spesso sparano cavolate.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2013)

pensate voi se fosse davvero tutta una finta per fare in modo che con la SOLA riconferma di Allegri si possa tenere calmi i tifosi.....

della serie "Allegri resta e con balo da Settembre sarà competitivo per lo scudetto e la Champions"


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Maggio 2013)

che uomo il mr, lo stimo. schiena dritta!


----------



## Brain84 (26 Maggio 2013)

Se Allegri rimanesse, avrebbe dimostrato di tenere tantissimo al Milan e a noi tifosi, prendendo le distanze da parte della dirigenza. Chapeau


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2013)

Talmente tanto che in caso di addio chiede la buonuscita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Talmente tanto che in caso di addio chiede la buonuscita.



I contratti si fanno in due, se una delle parti decide di recedere è giusto così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> pensate voi se fosse davvero tutta una finta per fare in modo che con la SOLA riconferma di Allegri si possa tenere calmi i tifosi.....
> 
> della serie "Allegri resta e con balo da Settembre sarà competitivo per lo scudetto e la Champions"



Ci penso da un po' a sta cosa, che tristezza sarebbe


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I contratti si fanno in due, se una delle parti decide di recedere è giusto così.



Sempre che una parte nn abbia già un contratto triennale pronto con un altra squadra , in quel caso nn esiste proprio .


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sempre che una parte nn abbia già un contratto triennale pronto con un altra squadra , in quel caso nn esiste proprio .



Bah, nel calcio ne ho viste talmente tante che ormai non mi indigno più di nulla...


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

penso sia una strategia per far venire fuori la roma..


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci penso da un po' a sta cosa, che tristezza sarebbe



Voglio sperare che non sia l'ennesimo teatrino orchestrato dal duo di fenomeni


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Comuque è da una settimana che Galliani non parla non si fa vedere non rilascià dichiarazioni. Boh....


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci penso da un po' a sta cosa, che tristezza sarebbe



l' unica cosa è che la Roma ha parlato e penso che tutto sommato non siano neanche così maliziosi da fare una sceneggiata così

sarà il solito caos dovuto dall' improvvisazione!!


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2013)

Ultime su Allegri da Pedullà:

*La Roma continua a premere* e, prima di valutare altri allenatori, aspetta una risposta da Allegri il quale, se fosse libero, sarebbe entusiasta della nuova esperienza romana. Nei prossimi giorni (Giovedì) è previsto l'incontro a tre, ad Arcore, tra il tecnico, Galliani e Berlusconi. Il lavoro di Galliani di questi ultimi giorni può portare ad un'apertura, ma *Allegri chiede sempre il prolungamento* di contratto. Se Berlusconi non glielo concedesse, Allegri potrebbe decidere anche di stare fermo per una stagione. Ma per lui sarebbe come una punizione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Maggio 2013)

resto convinto che allegri,in un modo o nell'altro,allenerà la roma il prossimo anno.Il problema principale è che non si ha la minima idea di chi possa allenare il milan,anche perchè le quotazioni di seedorf negli ultimi giorni paiono in picchiata,con il botafogo che non vuole liberarlo e soprattutto perchè il suo nome non riscuote molti consensi nell'ambiente rossonero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2013)

La Roma da domani premerà in modo decisivo,...devono mettere in tranquillità il loro ambiente che sta esplodendo, con decisioni rapide e definitive.

Se la questione è veramente il rinnovo del contratto di Max, non c'è nessuna possibilità che venga prolungato... quindi si va verso un braccio di ferro stucchevole e inutile.
Ora come ora credo che veramente il Milan stia temporeggiando solamente per trovare un sostituto, che oggi non esiste. Proprio una bella situazione.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Maggio 2013)

Sono ottimista, speriamo rimanga.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che *Seedorf è sempre più lontano dalla panchina del Milan*. Il tempo che passa gioca a favore di Galliani, che vuole convincere Berlusconi a *tenere Allegri.* Sembra che Baldini (dirigente della Roma) abbia chiamato Galliani. Ma dal Milan non arrivano conferme. L'eventuale arrivo di Seedorf presenta delle difficoltà, soprattutto a livello economico. Attualmente, al Botafogo, prende 3,5 milioni di euro. E non è detto che per allenare il Milan sia disposto a dimezzarsi l'attuale stipendio.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che *Seedorf è sempre più lontano dalla panchina del Milan*. Il tempo che passa gioca a favore di Galliani, che vuole convincere Berlusconi a *tenere Allegri.* Sembra che Baldini (dirigente della Roma) abbia chiamato Galliani. Ma dal Milan non arrivano conferme. L'eventuale arrivo di Seedorf presenta delle difficoltà, soprattutto a livello economico. Attualmente, al Botafogo, prende 3,5 milioni di euro. E non è detto che per allenare il Milan sia disposto a dimezzarsi l'attuale stipendio.



No va beh 3,5 milioni ad un esordiente sono follia pura.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2013)

Criscitiello ha riportato che il principale motivo per cui Seedorf era ed è mal visto da tutto l'ambiente rossonero (tranne che il Pres ovviamente) è che Seedorf era la personale "spia" del pres. Ogni allenamento faceva rapporto al presidente... tant'è che un giorno arrivarono quasi alle mani lui e Gattuso, con ringhio che lo accusava di tenere più ai suoi affari che a quelli della squadra. 
Se fosse vero è un motivo in più per odiarlo!!! No Seedorf al Milan


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Criscitiello ha riportato che il principale motivo per cui Seedorf era ed è mal visto da tutto l'ambiente rossonero (tranne che il Pres ovviamente) è che Seedorf era la personale "spia" del pres. Ogni allenamento faceva rapporto al presidente... tant'è che un giorno arrivarono quasi alle mani lui e Gattuso, con ringhio che lo accusava di tenere più ai suoi affari che a quelli della squadra.
> Se fosse vero è un motivo in più per odiarlo!!! No Seedorf al Milan



si certo io crederei pure alla marmotta che incarta la cioccolata......


----------



## jaws (27 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè Criscitiello, ho letto il suo articolo. No comment


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2013)

Ma veramente fino a Giovedì non si saprà nulla?! Dai non ci voglio credere


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2013)

Comunque davvero triste, una settimana senza dire nulla.
Moratti almeno diceva sempre qualcosa. De Lauretis ha fatto la sfilza di nomi. Entrambi hanno preso un allenatore in 5 giorni. Noi? Buonanotte


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2013)

*Allegri si riavvicina al Milan. La Roma contatta Pellegrini, Bielsa e Blanc
*
Sportmediaset


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2013)

comunque è paradossale che si sappia l' esatto giorno in cui parleranno per decidere, ma non si sappia mai tutto il resto


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque è paradossale che si sappia l' esatto giorno in cui parleranno per decidere, ma non si sappia mai tutto il resto



Sembra creato ad arte


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra creato ad arte



si davvero.......ormai ci rido su.....


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2013)

Che pena


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Maggio 2013)

Mi aspetto che Galliani si affacci dalla sede di via Turati, dopo la fumata bianca, e urli "annuntio vobis gaudium magnum: habemus allenatorem, qui sibi nomen imposuit Massimilianum!". Magari avviene prima del preliminare eh, ma non c'è fretta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2013)

Basta che sulla nostra panchina non si sieda Seedorf poi sopporto tutto


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Questa sera cena tra Galliani Berlusconi ed Allegri ad Arcore. Secondo le ultime notizie *si va verso una riconferma del tecnico* (per un anno). E si parla di Poli e Cerci vicini al Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2013)

Se Dio vuole stasera finirà la pantomima.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Giugno 2013)

Riconferma. Rinnovo se vince lo scudetto.

Obbiettivamente, se riuscissimo a prendere Poli e Cerci secondo me, per il campionato Italiano, saremmo tra le prime 3 squadre


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Allora,la finiamo co sta farsa o no???


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

La riconferma di un anno non serve a nulla, si rimanda e basta.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera cena tra Galliani Berlusconi ed Allegri ad Arcore. Secondo le ultime notizie *si va verso una riconferma del tecnico* (per un anno). E si parla di Poli e Cerci vicini al Milan.



.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta le stesse indiscrezione. *Allegri (forse) resterà. Ma niente rinnovo e niente rinforzi.*

Si va verso l'ennesima stagione di transizione.


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La riconferma di un anno non serve a nulla, si rimanda e basta.



Evidentemente perchè il prossimo anno vogliamo prendere Prandelli o forse Montella che in questo momento sono irraggiungibili.


----------



## The P (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta le stesse indiscrezione. *Allegri (forse) resterà. Ma niente rinnovo e niente rinforzi.*
> 
> *Si va verso l'ennesima stagione di transizione*.



La beffa maggiore.

Almeno lasciamo un'altro anno Allegri, ma continuiamo nel rinnovamento della squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> La beffa maggiore.
> 
> Almeno lasciamo un'altro anno Allegri, ma continuiamo nel rinnovamento della squadra.



Penso qualcosa verrà fatto,ovviamente nulla di eclatante come gli altri anni.


----------



## The P (2 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso qualcosa verrà fatto,ovviamente nulla di eclatante come gli altri anni.



Ma basterebbe davvero poco per migliorarci secondo me.

Qualche scommessa come Saponara, Cerci, Poli e Jorginho e poi un centrocampista dai piedi buoni tipo Alcantara. Uno su cui investire qualche soldo in più.

Via Boateng, Binho, Ambrosini, Flamini, Antonini e se prendiamo Civelli anche Zaccardo e siamo pure quasi a pari. Io offrirei a destra e manca anche Muntari.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta le stesse indiscrezione. *Allegri (forse) resterà. Ma niente rinnovo e niente rinforzi.*
> 
> Si va verso l'ennesima stagione di transizione.


 per il niente rinforzi.
A 'sto punto che lo cacciasse e basta, sono stufo di vedere stagioni di transizione.Iniziassero un vero progetto, fatto di sofferenze iniziali ma seguite da successi, sarebbe diverso.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Berlusconi è appena arrivato ad Arcore. Tutto pronto per il vertice decisivo. Galliani e Allegri sono attesi intorno alle 20.*


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

è normale che se l'allenatore non va a genio al presidente, il presidente non spende. non ci vuole la tripla laurea per capirlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Giugno 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Riconferma. Rinnovo se vince lo scudetto.
> 
> Obbiettivamente, se riuscissimo a prendere Poli e Cerci secondo me, per il campionato Italiano, saremmo tra le prime 3 squadre



già


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi è appena arrivato ad Arcore. Tutto pronto per il vertice decisivo. Galliani e Allegri sono attesi intorno alle 20.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è normale che se l'allenatore non va a genio al presidente, il presidente non spende. non ci vuole la tripla laurea per capirlo



E allora negli ultimi 11 anni Berlusconi ha pressochè schifato ogni suo allenatore.....


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Per me stasera programmano la prossima stagione, se Silvio avesse voluto cacciarlo l'avrebbe già fatto da mo.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è normale che se l'allenatore non va a genio al presidente, il presidente non spende. non ci vuole la tripla laurea per capirlo


Allora lo mandi via e basta.
tanto poi avrebbe il sedere parato in ogni caso: "Eh, ma non ha ascoltato i miei consigli" oppure in caso di vittoria "Bravo, ha ascoltato i miei consigli".


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E allora negli ultimi 11 anni Berlusconi ha pressochè schifato ogni suo allenatore.....


ha persino schifato sacchi 
Qui sono convinti che con un allenatore che piace a b...automaticamente facciamo mercato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2013)

Fossi Allegri gli tirerei pacco


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Giugno 2013)

Bah,che vuol dire "niente rinforzi"?
Che non prendiamo neanche Poli e Cerci?

E se passiamo i preliminari che si fa,prendiamo 30 milioni e li mettiamo sul conto di Silvio?


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E allora negli ultimi 11 anni Berlusconi ha pressochè schifato ogni suo allenatore.....



non mi pare che ad ancellotti non gl isiano stati comprati dei campioni. pirlo, seedorf, rui costa, inzaghi, rivaldo, nesta, cafu, kaka, thiago silva, pato, ronaldo..o son tutte pippe pure queste?


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Allegri e Galliani arriveranno ad Arcore intorno alle 21*


----------



## Dexter (2 Giugno 2013)

il mercato lo fa galliani con i soldi delle cessioni,allegri o non allegri.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri e Galliani arriveranno ad Arcore intorno alle 21*



.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me se va da Berlusconi è facile che venga confermato. E qualcuno verrà acquistato. Giocatori come Poli e Cerci, magari un altro centrocampista o un altro difensore un pò più "blasonati". Date le nostre condizioni, scampare il pericolo Seedorf mi soddisferebbe. Peccato perchè quest'anno si sono mossi allenatori che mi piacevano, come Benitez e Heynckess (Guardiola purtroppo era irraggiungibile), che con un progetto serio sarebbero stati appetibili (molto più Benitez).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non mi pare che ad ancellotti non gl isiano stati comprati dei campioni. pirlo, seedorf, *rui costa*, *inzaghi*, rivaldo, nesta, cafu, kaka, thiago silva, pato, ronaldo..o son tutte pippe pure queste?



Nope,furono comprati per Terim


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo si risolva questa sera, in un senso o nell'altro. 

Per quanto riguarda il mercato se arrivassimo al preliminare con Poli, Cerci, Saponara come acquisti...ed in caso di passaggio ai gironi di coppa un acquisto importante mi riterrei più che soddisfatto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Dunque ci aspetta un altro anno horror visto l'ormai palese conferma di Allegri.
Speriamo in qualche prese di posizione di Berlusconi dell'ultimo minuto.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nope,furono comprati per Terim



Anche Pirlo fra l'altro.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Giugno 2013)

Con tutte queste cene che stanno facendo si potevano prendere un paio di rinforzi 
O Allegri o un allenatore vero.
Non gente improvvisata.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani è appena arrivato ad Arcore. Allegri è atteso a breve.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Sono entrati anche il fotografo ufficiale e Giuseppe Sapienza... teatrino....


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono entrati anche il fotografo ufficiale e Tiziano Sapienza... teatrino....



Si, probabile... Ritratti di famiglia.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono entrati anche il fotografo ufficiale e Giuseppe Sapienza... teatrino....



Strette di mano e sorrisi a 32 denti.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset c'è *aria di rinnovo per Allegri*


----------



## The Ripper (2 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Strette di mano e sorrisi a 32 denti.



.

"tutto come previsto"


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Giugno 2013)

Allegri quando arriverà ad Arcore, troverà, oltre a Galliani e Berlusconi, anche Briatore, il quale, secondo quanto affermato da Aldo Biscardi (Berlusconi e Biscardi si sono sentiti telefonicamente un paio di ore fa), dovrebbe riferire all'allenatore toscano testuali parole:
"Caro Allegri, il tuo calcio non è spettacolare e hai buttato via uno scudetto dopo averne vinto uno che sarebbe stato in grado di vincere anche il Pulcino Pio. Quest'anno hai rischiato di far arrivare quarta la squadra dopo aver avuto anche 9 punti di vantaggio sulla Fiorentina. Non sei un allenatore da Milan. Allegri, sei fuori."







Si aspettano smentite da parte di Berlusconi, Milan Channel, Galliani, Allegri, Briatore, Biscardi e persino dal Pulcino Pio.


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Ma davvero rinnovano? Voglio morire.
Mi vergogno penosamente di questi teatrini. E mi sconvolge la mancanza di palle di Allegri, che si fa dare felicemente del ********, dell'incapace, del "quello lì non ci capisce niente", e non ha il fegato di alzare la testa e andarsene.


----------



## Hammer (2 Giugno 2013)

è PALESE come si voglia inserire Inzaghi l'anno prossimo


----------



## S T B (2 Giugno 2013)

Non ci sono alternative ad Allegri... è giusto che rimanga. Sicuramente ha qualche colpa nel mancato scudetto dell'anno scorso, ma quest'anno non è di certo colpa sua dopo le cessioni della scorsa estate...


----------



## The P (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset c'è *aria di rinnovo per Allegri*



ecco, questa è una notizia che mi farebbe davvero rattristare. Un anno ok, rinnovo mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Il rinnovo sarebbe comunque uno specchietto per le allodole... l'anno prossimo Prandelli o Inzaghi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

l'importante è che non arrivi Seedorf, se Allegri rimane (lo spero), berlusconi deve tacere, vuole bel giuoco? bene allora faccia un mercato decente


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Ma era vera alla fine la serie di dichiarazioni di berlusconi di ieri dove diceva che Galliani doveva stare al suo posto e che non può scegliere l'allenatore del Milan?
In caso fosse vera, è divertente notare come abbia detto una cosa a gran voce, per poi auto-smentirsi neanche 24 ore dopo 

Comunque non credo sinceramente che faremmo bel gioco con Allegri neanche con i grandi acquisti XD I piedi buoni non sono i suoi prediletti, e quando anche ne ha avuti, abbiamo finito con il non utilizzarli più e venderli. Dopotutto non sono io che avevo chiesto il fuoriclasse Lazzari (e lo dico da persona che li ha seguiti entrambi fin dai tempi del Cagliari).

Speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Anche su Sky sono sicurissimi: Allegri resta al Milan


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Come dissi tempo fa, mi aspetto che il vero allenatore arrivi solo la prossima stagione.
Per ora si tirerà a campare, Allegri, Seedorf o chi per loro non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Graxx (2 Giugno 2013)

Il rinnovo ci vuole secondo me...non per altro far iniziare l'anno ad un allenatore già sulla graticola e anche in scadenza sarebbe un suicidio...ai primi passi falsi non sono si metterebbe Berlusconi ma anche la stampa che dicono comandiamo...sarebbe un anno da incubo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma era vera alla fine la serie di dichiarazioni di berlusconi di ieri dove diceva che Galliani doveva stare al suo posto e che non può scegliere l'allenatore del Milan?
> In caso fosse vera, è divertente notare come abbia detto una cosa a gran voce, per poi auto-smentirsi neanche 24 ore dopo



Probabilmente molte cose dei giorni scorsi sono state gonfiate, ma non solo dai giornali.... soprattutto dalla società stessa.
Copioni di sceneggiatura per arivare allo spettacolo finale di stasera, ormai sono anni che andiamo avanti con questi show estivi. Per ogni cosa.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Allegri è appena arrivato ad Arcore*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

*Striscione contro Allegri *


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Barbara Berlusconi non è presente. E' a Parigi al Roland Garros.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Giugno 2013)

In realtà del milan non parleranno, è solo un cena elegante silvyo style!!


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Come dissi tempo fa, mi aspetto che il vero allenatore arrivi solo la prossima stagione.
> Per ora si tirerà a campare, Allegri, Seedorf o chi per loro non cambierebbe nulla.


È abbastanza inquietante e deprimente che la società pensi davvero a "tirare a campare"... è proprio vero che silvio ha voglia di fare il presidente del Milan solo ogni tot... non è pensabile che proprio il Milan galleggi e faccia deliberatamente da spettatore alle vittorie degli altri :/


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Striscione contro Allegri *


Mah...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non mi pare che ad ancellotti non gl isiano stati comprati dei campioni. pirlo, seedorf, rui costa, inzaghi, rivaldo, nesta, cafu, kaka, thiago silva, pato, ronaldo..o son tutte pippe pure queste?



Beh ho detto gli ultimi 11 anni e mi riferivo evidentemente al periodo del dopo Nesta(acquistato 11 anni fa)ed alcuni di quelli da te citato sono arrivati prima.Poi altri sono arrivati a parametro 0 ed alcuni a prezzi bassi(kaka e thiago,infatti erano considerati solo promesse).L'unico investimento pesante è stato quello di Pato(coi soldi della champions).Ripeto,l'unico colpo da "vecchio Milan" è stato Nesta,11 anni fa.


----------



## Marilson (2 Giugno 2013)

soddisfatto se riconferma sarà


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> È abbastanza inquietante e deprimente che la società pensi davvero a "tirare a campare"... è proprio vero che silvio ha voglia di fare il presidente del Milan solo ogni tot... non è pensabile che proprio il Milan galleggi e faccia deliberatamente da spettatore alle vittorie degli altri :/


Negli ultimi anni la situazione è sempre stata questa, si vive in base agli umori del presidente.
Nel 2009 vendiamo Kakà per questioni di bilancio, l'anno dopo "chi se ne frega, prendiamo Ibra e Robinho" (che fanno vincere, attirano sponsor ma che in termini di cartellino ed acquisto costano tanto).L'anno seguente mercato prossimo allo zero, dodici mesi dopo vendiamo le due stelle....
Fiducia zero, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Sarà il campo a giudicarlo, mi sono stancato di attaccarlo al livornese. Il campo lo giudicherà a partire da agosto.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Monica Combo del Corriere della Sera:"Berlusconi è stato convinto a trattenere Allegri. Io credo che resterà al Milan ma senza rinnovo di contratto. Allegri chiederà degli acquisti, ma non so quante garanzie il presidente potrà fornire. Fininvest non è disposta a grandi investimenti. Ma credo che Allegri chiederà più garanzie a livello ambientale. Credo che questa sera Berlusconi replicherà le critiche sul gioco e sull'utilizzo di alcuni giocatori. Certi dissapori resteranno. Il lungo lavoro di diplomazia di Galliani ha fatto il suo.Seedorf chiedeva troppo: più un ingaggio da giocatore che da allenatore. E le critiche dei tifosi hanno fatto il loro effetto. La conferma di Allegri sarebbe la grande vittoria di Galliani: l'esonero di Allegri, qualche settimana fa, sembrava ormai deciso".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo che si sappia qualcosa un po prestino, vorrei restare fino a quando dicono qualcosa ma sarà una cosa lunga mi sa.


----------



## 2515 (2 Giugno 2013)

galeone giorni fa ha dichiarato che se allegri fosse rimasto al milan avrebbe avuto intenzione di proporre il 4-2-3-1 come modulo principale, alternato al 4-3-3 quando bisogna difendere. Questo sarebbe dovuto all'acquisto di Saponara, voluto fortemente proprio da lui.

Io dubito ma non ci vedrei nulla di strano se lavorasse su saponara come interno sinistro di centrocampo, in modo da poter proporre il 4-2-3-1 in qualsiasi momento senza sostituzioni a partita in corso.


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

che vergogna


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Fino a domani non credo ci sarà nulla di ufficiale, comunque non sarei così sicuro della conferma di Allegri.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Combo del Corriere della Sera:"Berlusconi è stato convinto a trattenere Allegri. Io credo che resterà al Milan ma senza rinnovo di contratto. Allegri chiederà degli acquisti, ma non so quante garanzie il presidente potrà fornire. Fininvest non è disposta a grandi investimenti. Ma credo che Allegri chiederà più garanzie a livello ambientale. Credo che questa sera Berlusconi replicherà le critiche sul gioco e sull'utilizzo di alcuni giocatori. Certi dissapori resteranno. Il lungo lavoro di diplomazia di Galliani ha fatto il suo.Seedorf chiedeva troppo: più un ingaggio da giocatore che da allenatore. E le critiche dei tifosi hanno fatto il loro effetto. La conferma di Allegri sarebbe la grande vittoria di Galliani: l'esonero di Allegri, qualche settimana fa, sembrava ormai deciso".*




.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Giuseppe Sapienza, direttore della comunicazione del Milan, ha dichiarato che la presenza del fotografo non ha nulla a che vedere con Allegri.


----------



## arcanum (2 Giugno 2013)

Se han chiamato il fotografo ufficiale e la stampa a presenziare non credo vogliano esonerarlo, B. si rivelerebbe davvero un gran sadico (e non mi sorprenderebbe a dir la verità) a immortalare pubblicamente la dipartita del tecnico.

Io tocco ferro e mi auguro che acciuga resti, con prolungamento o no, tanto sappiamo bene quanto valgono i contratti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è normale che se l'allenatore non va a genio al presidente, il presidente non spende. non ci vuole la tripla laurea per capirlo


Questi sono alibi che si danno a Berlusconi. La squadra va assolutamente rinforzata, con o senza Allegri.


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barbara Berlusconi non è presente. E' a Parigi al Roland Garros.



Bella la vita eh


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Giugno 2013)

non ho niente contro la conferma di allegri(nonostante tutto ha raggiunto l'obiettivo stagionale della zona CL),ma niente rinnovo.Anche perchè secondo me è un tecnico che dà il meglio di se' quando è messo in discussione.La scorsa stagione infatti,dopo il rinnovo,ha cominciato a combinare vaccate in serie ed abbiamo fallito tutti gli obiettivi


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2013)

Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:

Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



Conoscendo i soggetti potrebbero anche dirlo seriamente...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



la fonte non sarà mica un certo alan tonetti?


- - - Aggiornato - - -

e comunque per vedere CR7 in campo basterebbe seguire in tv le partite del real madrid


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



Che ridicoli.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



Ahahhahahah


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



Questi sono meglio di Biscardo LOL


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> CR7 in campo


Certo, a zappar la terra


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo



Muoio.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se riporto una palese idiozia,ma sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho sentito:
> 
> Su Telelombardia stanno dicendo che,grazie ad un cameriere di Arcore che gli sta passando le info,sono venuti a sapere che Ilvio vuole assolutamente Maldini in società e CR7 in campo


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19 20s

É fatta! Max resta il nostro allenatore! Grande Adrianone!


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19 20s
> 
> É fatta! Max resta il nostro allenatore! Grande Adrianone!



Allora è probabile che se ne vada...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19 20s
> 
> É fatta! Max resta il nostro allenatore! Grande Adrianone!



Ok se lo ha detto Ruiu vuol dire che accadrà l'esatto contrario.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora è probabile che se ne vada...


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora è probabile che se ne vada...



eh magari


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19 20s
> 
> É fatta! Max resta il nostro allenatore! Grande Adrianone!



ok seedorf sarà l'allenatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Se Ruiu fallisce anche questa... entra nella storia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Che delusione Berlusconi, si è lasciato convincere da un mezzo malato di mente.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Atteso un annuncio su Milan Channel tra pochissimi minuti*


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19 20s
> 
> É fatta! Max resta il nostro allenatore! Grande Adrianone!


Puoi gioire, salutiamo Max 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che delusione Berlusconi, si è lasciato convincere da un mezzo malato di mente.


Ruiu non ne ha mai azzecata una!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Giugno 2013)

Max resta?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2013)

Se Allegri non viene confermato ammazzo Ruiu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

E' la prima volta che lo dico in vita mia, io che sono anche elettore del PDL.... Va in mona Silvio..questa volta mi hai veramente deluso!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2013)

Cristiano Ruiu ‏@ruiu19
Max rinnova fino al 2015!


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Giugno 2013)

Oggi mi hanno regalato milan channel.. vediamo un po c'è scritto fra poco milan channel live


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Atteso un annuncio su Milan Channel tra pochissimi minuti*



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Giugno 2013)

Che pagliacciata imbarazzante, fosse l'Inter staremmo qui a deriderli


----------



## 2515 (2 Giugno 2013)

vabbè ruiu ha pure detto "visto? balotelli al milan. Io lo dicevo da dicembre, se mi aveste ascoltato e ci aveste scommesso quando lo dicevo io.. c'ho provato a farvi diventare ricchi."XD


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Berlusconi su Twitter: Massimiliano Allegri ha firmato fino al 2015 con il Milan*


----------



## rossovero (2 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che pagliacciata imbarazzante, fosse l'Inter staremmo qui a deriderli



Tristemente vero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ma un collasso a Ruiu mentre scrive no?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il rinnovo ad Allegri è qualcosa di imbarazzante. Sarei curioso di sapere che c'è alla base di questo patto.


----------



## Dexter (2 Giugno 2013)

comunque gran forum ragazzi. le notizie qui arrivano mezz'ora prima che da qualsiasi altra parte.


----------



## Harvey (2 Giugno 2013)

Grande goduria, avanti Max


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Vergogna!!Schifo!!Quante bestemmie che sto tirando

Allegri sei un uomo senza dignità..Anzi non sei nemmeno un uomo..Stattene li a prenderti gli insulti del presidente ad orecchie basse...Pagliaccio sei pagliaccio resterai a vita.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> comunque gran forum ragazzi. le notizie qui arrivano mezz'ora prima che da qualsiasi altra parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Allegri spero ti venga _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Silvio, hai chiuso con me!


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Teatrino imbarazzante.


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2013)

Bene così.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Grande goduria, avanti Max


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

ma da quando Berlusconi ha twitter  sarà un fake


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Credo sia un fake ragazzi...


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Giugno 2013)

Su milan channel non confermano


----------



## Dexter (2 Giugno 2013)

dopo questo rinnovo mi aspetto qualche acquisto discreto. meglio cosi,nonostante non straveda per allegri quantomeno è un allenatore.con seedorf sarebbe stato come ripartire da 0....pericolo scampato.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Giugno 2013)

Bene, ora sono strasoddisfatto! Seedorf non verrà a rompere le balle, mi tengo quello che per me è un signor allenatore e vediamo se quest'anno invece che smantellare quel poco che Allegri è riuscito a costruire, il nano si degna di mettere moneta sonante e comprare qualche giocatore di calcio vero per competere almeno in campionato.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vergogna!!Schifo!!Quante bestemmie che sto tirando
> 
> Allegri sei un uomo senza dignità..Anzi non sei nemmeno un uomo..Stattene li a prenderti gli insulti del presidente ad orecchie basse...Pagliaccio sei pagliaccio resterai a vita.


Onestamente quello che a noi tifosi deve interessare è il bene del Milan.
E ritengo che per una serie di motivi la conferma di Allegri non sia fuori luogo.Sul rinnovo mi esprimerò in seguito


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri spero ti venga _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> Silvio, hai chiuso con me!



Ha chiuso anche con me!!A meno che non mi porti 4 zozze delle sue da farmi usare per sfogarmi.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Giugno 2013)

Ufficiale?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sia un fake ragazzi...



quoto, da quanto so io ha solo facebook, secondo me è un fake e pieno su twitter di gente che si spaccia per lui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Zero Titoli anche l'anno prossimo, fate bene a godere.


----------



## ROQ (2 Giugno 2013)

perfetto, ora rinnoviamo anche a Binho e l'anno prossimo non ci salviamo neanche col ****


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Giugno 2013)

LoL,geniale.

"Allegri è un incapace,IO,IO gli ho spiegato come far giocare la squadra,altrimenti non saremmo mai arrivati terzi. Mando a casa tutti,ci sarà una ristrutturazione anche a livello societario,come si permette lo Zio Fester di decidere chi deve allenare il Milan? Sono IO che decido. 
Allegri non fa il bel giuoco,ha mandato via Pato e si è venduto alla Roma.
Io prendo Seedorf,che è carismatico,è un vincente ed ha anche una grande intelligenza.
Adriano,quanto prende Seedorf? 500.000 euro?"

"Veramente ne vuole 3,7"

"...

Avanti con Massimiliano. 
Ci ha fatto vincere uno Scudetto,e quest'anno ha fatto un miracolo".


----------



## pennyhill (2 Giugno 2013)

Giusto così, anche se credo che fino al 2015 ci resterà solo in caso di vittoria di un titolo, altrimenti credo a un Inzaghi lanciato in prima squadra.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Twitter: Massimiliano Allegri ha firmato fino al 2015 con il Milan*



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Giugno 2013)

personalmente avrei optato per un cambio in panchina,dopo tre stagioni.Pero' è anche vero che le alternative non erano molte e comunque max ha dimostrato di essere adatto a guidare un milan che punta sui giovani.Rimangono comunque da risolvere equivoci tattici(come boateng) e soprattutto bisogna cercare di dare un benedetto gioco a questa squadra.La prossima stagione sarà quella davvero decisiva per il futuro di allegri al milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

ma vedremo.


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;199667 ha scritto:


> ma da quando Berlusconi ha twitter  sarà un fake



.


----------



## ROQ (2 Giugno 2013)

ma santoddio è censurato pure culò? cosa devo dire fortuna? suona da schifo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso anche con me!!A meno che non mi porti 4 zozze delle sue da farmi usare per sfogarmi.



Non sono libero di dire liberamente che non sono d'accordo con la conferma di Allegri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Ma l'account è ufficiale?


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vergogna!!Schifo!!Quante bestemmie che sto tirando
> 
> Allegri sei un uomo senza dignità..Anzi non sei nemmeno un uomo..Stattene li a prenderti gli insulti del presidente ad orecchie basse...Pagliaccio sei pagliaccio resterai a vita.



.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Berlusconi ha il profilo ufficiale su Twitter...


----------



## chicagousait (2 Giugno 2013)

Alla prima sconfitta o partita giocata da schifo verrà cacciato a calci un cul0


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2013)

Avremmo zero titoli comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Zero Titoli anche l'anno prossimo, fate bene a godere.



beh certo con seedorf sicuramente sarebbero arrivati tanti titoli, beh in effetti il titulo serie B non era male


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Alla prima sconfitta o partita giocata da schifo verrà cacciato a calci un cul0



Esonerato dopo il preliminare, sarei stra-felice.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha il profilo ufficiale su Twitter...



bisogna vedere se è il suo, non è confermato il profilo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non sono libero di dire liberamente che non sono d'accordo con la conferma di Allegri?



Ma guarda che io la penso come te!!Non sono d'accordo per niente...L'avrei mandato via a calci nel di dietro a questo incompetente senza dignità di Allegri..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi guardate che l'account ufficiale di Berlusconi è @Berlusconi2013 almeno così sembra leggendo in giro.


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

@berlusconi2013 è quello ufficiale e non c'è scritto nulla, per cui è fuffa.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Comunque la notizia non la da nessuno ancora.


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2013)

Il suo twitter vero dovrebbe essere "Berlusconi2013", e non c'è niente a riguardo su quella pagina...


----------



## S T B (2 Giugno 2013)

Penso che il Berlusca stavolta avesse le spalle al muro... la squadra, Galliani e la curva sono tutti con Allegri. Seedorf secondo me si sarebbe rivelato un Leonardo bis. Non mi piace Allegri, ma non c'erano alternative dai...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ah, zero mercato. Mettetevelo in testa, l'anno prossimo di nuovo in campo coi falegnami. Ma tanto c'è il Genio in panchina, di che abbiamo paura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha il profilo ufficiale su Twitter...



Leggendo in giro mi sembra sia @Berlusconi2013


----------



## S T B (2 Giugno 2013)

anche se la notizia ancora è tutta da verificare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io la penso come te!!Non sono d'accordo per niente...L'avrei mandato via a calci nel di dietro a questo incompetente senza dignità di Allegri..



Ah, ahahahahaha avevo letto male amico..scusa..


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

ecco appunto, credo che Maryo abbia guardato l'altro profilo fake


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> Non mi piace Allegri, ma non c'erano alternative dai...



mica vero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Si, quello non è il profilo ufficiale.

E' quel maledetto Ruiu che ha messo in giro la notizia del twitter di Berlusca... in realtà è un fake.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ah, zero mercato. Mettetevelo in testa, l'anno prossimo di nuovo in campo coi falegnami. Ma tanto c'è il Genio in panchina, di che abbiamo paura.



Se zero mercato sarà, sarebbe stato zero mercato comunque... E la colpa comunque sarebbe di Berlusconi, che evidentemente non ha più voglia, quindi a conti fatti la soluzione migliore sarebbe quella di vendere...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

La butto li, il rinnovo è una *******ta messa in giro da Ruiu e dalla pagina twitter fake di Silvio e Sky ha copiato lo scoop. Ora esce la notizia che Allegri è esonerato


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

*La cena e verso la conclusione, la conferma di Allegri sembra vicina*


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Ho messo un punto interrogativo al titolo del topic. Aspettiamo...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mica vero.



Infatti, solo che in società cercavamo chi allenatore ancora non lo può fare. Le alternative ad Allegri c'erano, ma l'unica alternativa di cui abbiamo parlato è Seedorf, e sinceramente...


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Ruiu c'ha preso di nuovo


----------



## The P (2 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi non è assolutamente ufficiale quel profilo. Berlusconi non ha profili ufficiali.
I profili ufficiali dei personaggi pubblici su Twitter sono verificati ovvero contrassegnati da un bollino che ne garantisce la paternità 

Se ci azzecca il tipo che lo gestisce da una bella lezione a Bocciarello però


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ah, ahahahahaha avevo letto male amico..scusa..



Non ti preoccupare!!Non fa niente...
Non so chi mi faccia più schifo se Berlusconi che tiene ancora sto incompetente o Allegri che senza dignità dopo tutti gli insulti che si è preso sta ancora a leccare il cul0 a Silvio....

Max Allegri senza palle nella vita,senza palle come allenatore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare!!Non fa niente...
> Non so chi mi faccia più schifo se Berlusconi che tiene ancora sto incompetente o Allegri che senza dignità dopo tutti gli insulti che si è preso sta ancora a leccare il cul0 a Silvio....
> 
> *Max Allegri senza palle nella vita*,senza palle come allenatore.



Immagino tu lo conosca personalmente per dire ciò.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare!!Non fa niente...
> Non so chi mi faccia più schifo se Berlusconi che tiene ancora sto incompetente o Allegri che senza dignità dopo tutti gli insulti che si è preso sta ancora a leccare il cul0 a Silvio....
> 
> Max Allegri senza palle nella vita,senza palle come allenatore.



Allegri, ha dimostrato di avere la dignità sotto i piedi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Immagino tu lo conosca personalmente per dire ciò.



che sia uno yesman a differenza di quanto si credeva all'inizio è inconfutabile, però.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Il topic riapre tra 2 minuti. Non si tollerano più insulti. Chi insulta, sta 1 mese fuori...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Tutte queste critiche non le capisco, alla fine quest'anno ci ha salvato il diritero, la squadra è con lui, posso capire se le alternative erano migliori, ma qui si stava parlando di SEEDORF dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che sia uno yesman a differenza di quanto si credeva all'inizio è inconfutabile, però.



Tutti gli allenatori devono sottostare alle politiche societarie dei club dove lavorano, mi sembra una regola che è alla base di un qualsiasi rapporto lavorativo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Se l'alternativa è Seedorf, mi tengo Allegri onestamente. Non capisco chi dice il contrario, non è che se Allegri va via viene rimpiazzato da Van Gaal o Mourinho eh...
Verrebbe rimpiazzato da uno che non ha mai allenato e non ha un briciolo di esperienza su una panchina.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Immagino tu lo conosca personalmente per dire ciò.



Certo perché lui ha dimostrato di essere uno con le palle...Perchè il presidente non l'ha mai insultato,non l'ha mai trattato come uno zimbello etc...Noooooo ma va...


Se aveva le palle mollava il Milan e si buttava a capofitto con la Roma..


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

No vabbé ma se la storia del rinnovo fino al 2015 è vera, io voglio seppellirmi per questo ennesimo teatrino, non se ne può più...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Certo perché lui ha dimostrato di essere uno con le palle...Perchè il presidente non l'ha mai insultato,non l'ha mai trattato come uno zimbello etc...Noooooo ma va...
> 
> 
> Se aveva le palle mollava il Milan e si buttava a capofitto con la Roma..



Alla Roma avrebbe preso anche più soldi, evidentemente preferisce continuare un certo tipo di percorso professionale che ha iniziato qui da noi, mi sembra una cosa positiva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa è Seedorf, mi tengo Allegri onestamente. Non capisco chi dice il contrario, non è che se Allegri va via viene rimpiazzato da Van Gaal o Mourinho eh...
> Verrebbe rimpiazzato da uno che non ha mai allenato e non ha un briciolo di esperienza su una panchina.



la penso esattamente come te, io sarei stata favorevole a un cambio di allenatore, sarei stata favorevole pure a Donadoni per dirti ma a Seedorf no.


----------



## Sheldon92 (2 Giugno 2013)

Spero ci sia realmente questo rinnovo se l'alternativa si chiama Clarence Seedorf; detto ciò Allegri DEVE avere garanzie su rinforzi mirati, altrimenti butteremo nel water un altro anno.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

I giornalisti sono tutti fuori dal cancello. Starebbe per uscire qualcuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo  cosi dopo stacco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I giornalisti sono tutti fuori dal cancello. Starebbe per uscire qualcuno



Mi sembra l'elezione del Papa quando esce il cardinale fuori il balcone per dire Habemus Papam.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Certo perché lui ha dimostrato di essere uno con le palle...Perchè il presidente non l'ha mai insultato,non l'ha mai trattato come uno zimbello etc...Noooooo ma va...
> 
> 
> Se aveva le palle mollava il Milan e si buttava a capofitto con la Roma..



Immagino avresti detto la stessa cosa se, sulla panchina del Milan, si sedesse un allenatore che ti piace. Diamo giudizi sereni, dai...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutti gli allenatori devono sottostare alle politiche societarie dei club dove lavorano, mi sembra una regola che è alla base di un qualsiasi rapporto lavorativo.



certo, certo.
falle a mourinho le campagne acquisti degli ultimi due anni, poi vediamo come sottostà alle politiche societarie.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alla Roma avrebbe preso anche più soldi, evidentemente preferisce continuare un certo tipo di percorso professionale che ha iniziato qui da noi, mi sembra una cosa positiva.



Allora sarò io quello strano...A me sembra semplicemente uno senza dignità...Mio personale parere eh..
Silvio l'ha preso sempre per stupido...Senza contare che il VERO motivo di questo rinnovo non credo che lo sapremmo mai.

Già hanno ragione certe persone a dire che certi dipendenti sono solo degli schiavetti di Silvio


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Esonerato dopo il preliminare, sarei stra-felice.


Rendiamoci conto.
Augurare il male, perché questo sarebbe non superare il preliminare, alla propria squadra pur di vedere qualcuno di odiato fuori dalle balle...


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra l'elezione del Papa quando esce il cardinale fuori il balcone per dire Habemus Papam.



Però queste elezioni sono condite dalle mie millemila bestemmie che voi non potete sentire..


----------



## The P (2 Giugno 2013)

Pare che Suma stia incensando Allegri. Resta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2013)

La Roma ad oggi è una società ridicola senza ne' capo ne' coda, gli americani stanno facendo più danni di Carlo in Francia e Allegri fa benissimo a starne alla larga, anche con un ingaggio nettamente superiore. A questo punto io spero rimanga da noi, anche se non sono proprio il suo fan più incallito per dire un eufemismo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto.
> Augurare il male, perché questo sarebbe non superare il preliminare, alla propria squadra pur di vedere qualcuno di odiato fuori dalle balle...



Augurare il male è sperare di vivere un altro anno con lui in panchina; perchè puoi anche superare il preliminare contro la squadra scarsona di turno poi a stento superi il girone e in campionato non vinci uno scontro diretto a pagarlo.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> certo, certo.
> falla a mourinho le campagne acquisti degli ultimi due anni, poi vediamo come sottostà alle politiche societarie.



Probabilmente per questo non abbiamo mai contattato, con Berlusconi, un allenatore già affermato di base, anche quando spendevamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> certo, certo.
> falla a mourinho le campagne acquisti degli ultimi due anni, poi vediamo come sottostà alle politiche societarie.



Mourinho non avrebbe accettato fin dall'inizio sapendo che la politica del Milan non è quella di spendere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Pare che Suma stia incensando Allegri. Resta.



Allora è ufficiale


----------



## 2515 (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Allora sarò io quello strano...A me sembra semplicemente uno senza dignità...Mio personale parere eh..
> Silvio l'ha preso sempre per stupido...Senza contare che il VERO motivo di questo rinnovo non credo che lo sapremmo mai.
> 
> Già hanno ragione certe persone a dire che certi dipendenti sono solo degli schiavetti di Silvio



ma a te non salta in mente che proprio perché non sia un leccac*ulo gli stia sulle balle? Al suo primo anno ha panchinato quasi tutti i suoi pupilli, specie Ronaldinho che lui aveva indicato come il simbolo del milan di quell'anno. Finché gli è stata concessa la libertà di fare come voleva non ha guardato in faccia nessuno.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Giugno 2013)

Altri 2 anni di m**da. _*Zeru tituli*_. Non gioco. Muntari, Flamini sempre titolari innamovibili.

La Juve ha già vinto i prossimi 2 scudetti. Dai...


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2013)

Pure il rinnovo? Va benissimo, altri due anni buttati al vento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Allora sarò io quello strano...A me sembra semplicemente uno senza dignità...Mio personale parere eh..
> Silvio l'ha preso sempre per stupido...Senza contare che il VERO motivo di questo rinnovo non credo che lo sapremmo mai.
> 
> Già hanno ragione certe persone a dire che certi dipendenti sono solo degli schiavetti di Silvio



Chi è più stupido, quello che deve gestire una squadra o quello che dovrebbe fornire i giocatori adeguati alla squadra? Gli errori del primo non saranno mai gravi quanto quelli del secondo.


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Altri 2 anni di m**da. _*Zeru tituli*_. Non gioco. Muntari, Flamini sempre titolari innamovibili.
> 
> La Juve ha già vinto i prossimi 2 scudetti. Dai...



Chapeau.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Altri 2 anni di m**da. _*Zeru tituli*_. Non gioco. Muntari, Flamini sempre titolari innamovibili.
> 
> La Juve ha già vinto i prossimi 2 scudetti. Dai...



L'abbiamo voluta noi ( e per noi intendo gran parte della tifoseria e la dirigenza). Ben ci sta, inutile poi piangere i trenta punti di distacco dalla Juve tra 365 giorni alla stessa ora.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma a te non salta in mente che proprio perché non sia un leccac*ulo gli stia sulle balle? Al suo primo anno ha panchinato quasi tutti i suoi pupilli, specie Ronaldinho che lui aveva indicato come il simbolo del milan di quell'anno. Finché gli è stata concessa la libertà di fare come voleva non ha guardato in faccia nessuno.



A Berlusconi sta sulle palle Allegri perchè è un allenatore scarso e basta...Inutile raccontare le favolette.
Voi difendetelo pure,ma Allegri aveva altre offerte e nonostante tutto se ne è rimasto al Milan..Nonostante tutti gli insulti che si è preso,ha chinato il capo ed ha accettato di essere trattato come uno zimbello...Perchè evidentemente a lui va bene..Forse gli piace anche farsi insultare...Magari si eccita pure...Chi lo sà


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Augurare il male è sperare di vivere un altro anno con lui in panchina; perchè puoi anche superare il preliminare contro la squadra scarsona di turno poi a stento superi il girone e in campionato non vinci uno scontro diretto a pagarlo.


Guarda, sono convinto che il vero allenatore arriverà solo l'anno prossimo.
Spero in Prandelli, uno che ha le idee davvero chiare e che mi sembra in grado di poter costruire basi solide.Ad oggi le alternative non mi convincono affatto, anche solo la possibilità di ripetere un'esperienza simile a quella vissuta con Leonardo mi fa venire i brividi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Si va beh perchè con Seedorf titoli assicurati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2013)

Scommettiamo che aspettano la mezzanotte in punto per il comunicato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Altri 2 anni di m**da. _*Zeru tituli*_. Non gioco. Muntari, Flamini sempre titolari innamovibili.
> 
> La Juve ha già vinto i prossimi 2 scudetti. Dai...


Già infatti, mannaggia ad Allegri che tiene in panchina Iniesta e David Silva per far giocare Flamini e Muntari!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Guarda, sono convinto che il vero allenatore arriverà solo l'anno prossimo.
> Spero in Prandelli, uno che ha le idee davvero chiare e che mi sembra in grado di poter costruire basi solide.Ad oggi le alternative non mi convincono affatto, anche solo la possibilità di ripetere un'esperienza simile a quella vissuta con Leonardo mi fa venire i brividi.



Ma magari l'anno prossimo a sto punto. Qui sembra che dal morbo non si guarisce manco l'anno prossimo, ma nel 2015.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Altri 2 anni di m**da. _*Zeru tituli*_. Non gioco. Muntari, Flamini sempre titolari innamovibili.
> 
> La Juve ha già vinto i prossimi 2 scudetti. Dai...


Zeru tituli sarebbero arrivati comunque.Al massimo possiamo sperare nel portaombrelli tanto bramato in quel di Roma...
Poi Flamini mi è sembrato tutto tranne che titolare inamovibile 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma magari l'anno prossimo a sto punto. Qui sembra che dal morbo non si guarisce manco l'anno prossimo, ma nel 2015.


Tutto da verificare.Nel caso fosse vero a me sembra tanto un semplice compromesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che aspettano la mezzanotte in punto per il comunicato?


Basta che si svegliano mi sto addormentando


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Cioè, su Sky parlano del golf. IL GOLF.


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Io non chiedevo titoli, speravo solo che il Milan si liberasse di Allegri per prendere un allenatore che desse una parvenza di gioco del calcio alla squadra. E se vogliamo tornare all'argomentazione che non si può perché gli comprano scarponi (gente per cui però lui stravede, come Muntari), allora speravo almeno in qualcuno che potesse ridare una mentalità, ricaricare la squadra, ad esempio prima delle partite importanti - cosa che Allegri fallisce penosamente ogni volta che se ne presenta l'opportunità.
Credo che la partita di Firenze sia stata un bel manifesto della grande mentalità del Milan di Allegri - ma posso citare anche la prestazione agonizzante con il Siena, quella stentata con il Napoli, quella legnosa e brutta da vedere con la Roma, per non parlare del terrore negli occhi al ritorno con quel che resta del Barcellona. Credo che il lato in cui Allegri è meno efficiente sia proprio la gestione delle motivazioni della squadra. Se è vero che deve restare fino al 2015, spero davvero che migliori - e tanto - sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mourinho non avrebbe accettato fin dall'inizio sapendo che la politica del Milan non è quella di spendere.



ovvio, ma questo vale pure per un capello o un hiddink, perché si tratta di allenatori con le palle e pretendono certe garanzie. non si fanno trattare come una pezza per pure i sanitari e ciononostante rimangono avvinghiati alla panchina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ovvio, ma questo vale pure per un capello o un hiddink, perché si tratta di allenatori con le palle e pretendono certe garanzie. non si fanno trattare come una pezza per pure i sanitari e ciononostante rimangono avvinghiati alla panchina.



Allegri per restare chiede garanzie di un certo tipo, credo non ci sia nient altro da aggiungere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cioè, su Sky parlano del golf. IL GOLF.



no dai  è una ora che aspetto  si svegliassero


----------



## MisterBet (2 Giugno 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale sta per uscire una nota, una dichiarazione di Berlusconi ...

Fonte: MC


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2013)

Contentissimo.


----------



## sion (2 Giugno 2013)

quello che criticano allegri fanno solo che ridere..forse vi siete scordati in che ***** si e' ritrovato a inizio anno.

per me se rimane sono contento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Vorrei chiedere a chi difende Allegri: Ma avete visto le partite di quest'anno?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri per restare chiede garanzie di un certo tipo, credo non ci sia nient altro da aggiungere



non è allegri a farsi pregare di restare, è lui che vuole rimanere a tutti i costi nonostante berlusconi lo disprezzi.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Io non chiedevo titoli, speravo solo che il Milan si liberasse di Allegri per prendere un allenatore che desse una parvenza di gioco del calcio alla squadra. E se vogliamo tornare all'argomentazione che non si può perché gli comprano scarponi (gente per cui però lui stravede, come Muntari), allora speravo almeno in qualcuno che potesse ridare una mentalità, ricaricare la squadra, ad esempio prima delle partite importanti - cosa che Allegri fallisce penosamente ogni volta che se ne presenta l'opportunità.
> Credo che la partita di Firenze sia stata un bel manifesto della grande mentalità del Milan di Allegri - ma posso citare anche la prestazione agonizzante con il Siena, quella stentata con il Napoli, quella legnosa e brutta da vedere con la Roma, per non parlare del terrore negli occhi al ritorno con quel che resta del Barcellona. Credo che il lato in cui Allegri è meno efficiente sia proprio la gestione delle motivazioni della squadra. Se è vero che deve restare fino al 2015, spero davvero che migliori - e tanto - sotto questo punto di vista.



Amen!!E ci sei andata ancora molto leggera..Non hai citato il secondo disastroso anno.


----------



## Tahva (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere a chi difende Allegri: Ma avete visto le partite di quest'anno?


È quello che mi chiedo sempre anch'io... la maggior parte (tolgo il Pescara al ritorno  ) hanno visto il Milan mostrare veramente un gioco orrendo, per questo io speravo sinceramente di cambiare allenatore.





Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Amen!!E ci sei andata ancora molto leggera..Non hai citato il secondo disastroso anno.


Hai ragione, mi basta citare una cosa: ricordo Boateng, a gennaio 2012, agli oscar del calcio, che alla domanda "chi vince lo scudetto quest'anno?" rispose "Noi, è naturale." Troppa presunzione, in tutta la squadra, che si è comportata per tutto il campionato come se quello scudetto le fosse dovuto (pensavano che il fatto di avere Ibra in rosa assegni automaticamente lo scudetto?), ed ha finito col perderlo. E col perderlo, peraltro, dopo aver sprecato tutti i punti di passaggio, anche davanti ad una partita decisiva, quando si disse "se il Milan non vince il derby, la juve vince lo scudetto". Risultato? Brutalizzati da Milito.
Un altro big match made in allegri...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ovvio, ma questo vale pure per un capello o un hiddink, perché si tratta di allenatori con le palle e pretendono certe garanzie. non si fanno trattare come una pezza per pure i sanitari e ciononostante rimangono avvinghiati alla panchina.



Comunque è anche questione di "potere contrattuale". Per ingaggiare uno che ha già vinto tanto devi garantirgli di più. Allegri, quando arrivò, non aveva vinto nulla.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere a chi difende Allegri: Ma avete visto le partite di quest'anno?



Amico mio ci sono tifosi e tifosi..Io e te (e altri qua nel forum) facciamo parte di quei tifosi che non si accontentano di portare a casa solo 3 punti..Vogliamo vedere il bel gioco,scelte corrette,cambi giusti etc...Anche perchè senza queste cose non si va da nessuna parte.
Poi ci sono quelli che pensano solo al risultato..Quelli che pensano che il calcio sia solo GOAL GOAL e GOAL...Quelli che appena vedono gonfiarsi la rete non capiscono più nulla....Ecco non aggiungo altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Io non difendo Allegri, ma via Allegri dentro Seedorf ma non scherziamo, se le alternative erano altri mi andava bene cambiare ma per clarence no, quindi se rimane sono contenta, fuori seedorf da milanello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non è allegri a farsi pregare di restare, è lui che vuole rimanere a tutti i costi nonostante berlusconi lo disprezzi.



Lo mandi via allora, poi prenda un allenatore serio e spenda parecchi soldi per rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere a chi difende Allegri: Ma avete visto le partite di quest'anno?


Non credo che con Seedorf giocheremmo come il Bayern o il Manchester. Alla fine i giocatori sono quelli che sono, specie in panchina. Purtroppo Allegri o chi per lui non può trasformare i piedi di Muntari in quelli di Zidane o Baggio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche questione di "potere contrattuale". Per ingaggiare uno che ha già vinto tanto devi garantirgli di più. Allegri, quando arrivò, non aveva vinto nulla.



conte rifiutò la panchina della juve perché chiese determinati giocatori e non fu accontentato.
questione di palle, come ho già detto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere a chi difende Allegri: Ma avete visto le partite di quest'anno?



Vorrei chiedere a chi attacca Allegri: Ma avete visto la rosa di quest'anno?


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2013)

Chiede garanzie.

Astori,Matri,Lazzari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Giugno 2013)

Quante risate a leggere i commenti di sto topic


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Amico mio ci sono tifosi e tifosi..Io e te (e altri qua nel forum) facciamo parte di quei tifosi che non si accontentano di portare a casa solo 3 punti..Vogliamo vedere il bel gioco,scelte corrette,cambi giusti etc...Anche perchè senza queste cose non si va da nessuna parte.
> Poi ci sono quelli che pensano solo al risultato..Quelli che pensano che il calcio sia solo GOAL GOAL e GOAL...Quelli che appena vedono gonfiarsi la rete non capiscono più nulla....Ecco non aggiungo altro.


Per poter esprimere il bel gioco oltre ad un bravo allenatore è necessario possedere anche elementi in rosa dotati di qualità, cosa che noi non abbiamo, in questo caso la colpa non è da attribuire all'allenatore.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> conte rifiutò la panchina della juve perché chiese determinati giocatori e non fu accontentato.
> questione di palle, come ho già detto.



Giusto anche questo, ma alla fine ricordo pochi casi come Conte. Di solito le pretese, giustamente anche, le ha chi ha già dimostrato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Amico mio ci sono tifosi e tifosi..Io e te (e altri qua nel forum) facciamo parte di quei tifosi che non si accontentano di portare a casa solo 3 punti..Vogliamo vedere il bel gioco,scelte corrette,cambi giusti etc...Anche perchè senza queste cose non si va da nessuna parte.
> Poi ci sono quelli che pensano solo al risultato..Quelli che pensano che il calcio sia solo GOAL GOAL e GOAL...Quelli che appena vedono gonfiarsi la rete non capiscono più nulla....Ecco non aggiungo altro.



E' vero, verissimo.
Molte partite le abbiamo vinte giocando in modo aberrante per merito del singolo campione; Allegri ha zero meriti in tutto ciò.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2013)

mah... ma davvero stiamo parlando di titoli?? ma perchè davvero pensate che il Milan abbia mire di vincere qualcosa nei prossimi 10 anni (con qualsiasi allenatore)?? il teatrino che è venuto fuori significa zero programmazione... allegri aveva un contratto fino al 2014 bastava dire "è arrivato terzo, rimane" un minuto dopo la fine di siena-milan, oppure dire "non ha convinto, va via"... la verità è che berlusconi lo tiene perché ha scoperto ieri che seedorf non può allenare in italia e non sa che pesci prendere

con questa situazione c'è chi pensa ai titoli e se passiamo o no il preliminare, io mi preoccuperei del fatto che il terzo posto e la fase a gironi di champions sono il massimo che si potrà ottenere se la programmazione per il futuro è questa


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

*Comunicato Ufficiale:

MILANO - Ecco le parole del Presidente Onorario Silvio Berlusconi al termine del vertice di Arcore con Adriano Galliani e Massimiliano Allegri:

"Abbiamo gioito insieme davanti a Milan Channel per la vittoria della squadra Primavera che è approdata alle semifinali scudetto. Sono felice per l'andamento del settore giovanile rossonero che vede nelle finali anche le squadre Allievi e Giovanissimi Nazionali. Con Galliani e Allegri abbiamo avuto una franca e cordiale discussione in cui si è rivisitata e analizzata la stagione passata e c'è stato un chiarimento su alcune cose. Si è trovato un accordo su diritti e doveri della Società verso l'allenatore e dell'allenatore verso la Società. Inoltre, si è parlato anche del tipo di gioco che il Milan dovrà praticare e sulla rosa della prossima squadra. Sono state anche tracciate le linee guida del prossimo mercato. Il rapporto con l'allenatore, che non si è mai interrotto, continua con fiducia e in assoluta e reciproca stima".*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere a chi attacca Allegri: Ma avete visto la rosa di quest'anno?



scusa un po' debole.
non giocavamo bene nemmeno quand'eravamo i più forti.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

Resta, il comunicato lo hanno già pubblicato.


----------



## sion (3 Giugno 2013)

godo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Io spero solo che al prossimo allenatore del Milan venga data una rosa degna e non giocatori ignobili come i Civelli o i Traorè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> scusa un po' debole.
> non giocavamo bene nemmeno quand'eravamo i più forti.



A dire il vero sono ANNI che chiediamo rinforzi di qualità per il centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Cvd


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

L'ultima frase del comunicato è comica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;199814 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Ufficiale:
> 
> MILANO - Ecco le parole del Presidente Onorario Silvio Berlusconi al termine del vertice di Arcore con Adriano Galliani e Massimiliano Allegri:
> 
> "Abbiamo gioito insieme davanti a Milan Channel per la vittoria della squadra Primavera che è approdata alle semifinali scudetto. Sono felice per l'andamento del settore giovanile rossonero che vede nelle finali anche le squadre Allievi e Giovanissimi Nazionali. Con Galliani e Allegri abbiamo avuto una franca e cordiale discussione in cui si è rivisitata e analizzata la stagione passata e c'è stato un chiarimento su alcune cose. Si è trovato un accordo su diritti e doveri della Società verso l'allenatore e dell'allenatore verso la Società. Inoltre, si è parlato anche del tipo di gioco che il Milan dovrà praticare e sulla rosa della prossima squadra. Sono state anche tracciate le linee guida del prossimo mercato. Il rapporto con l'allenatore, che non si è mai interrotto, continua con fiducia e in assoluta e reciproca stima".*



Vabbè,a questo punto non resta che sperare in un mercato fatto come si deve.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

G O D O 









e G O D O 













e G O D O ancora di più


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> scusa un po' debole.
> non giocavamo bene nemmeno quand'eravamo i più forti.



Esatto, anche l'anno dello scudetto, sempre lo stesso gioco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2013)

Assoluta e reciproca stima


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2013)

Dopo le prime 4-5 giornate anchedovessimo affrontare hellas genoa sassuolo e livorno ci troveremo gia' a 6-7 punti dalle prime

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dopo le prime 4-5 giornate anchedovessimo affrontare hellas genoa sassuolo e livorno ci troveremo gia' a 6-7 punti dalle prime


----------



## Harvey (3 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> G O D O


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

vai contenta  ciao clarence ciaooo fuori da Milanello  , ora pero Berlusca deve stare un po piu zitto .


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Quanto godo



Sono tutto croccante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2013)

Era la cosa più giusta viste le condizioni alternative. 

Speriamo in un mercato quantomeno buono


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dopo le prime 4-5 giornate anchedovessimo affrontare hellas genoa sassuolo e livorno ci troveremo gia' a 6-7 punti dalle prime



Per questo, temo la qualificazione per la Champions.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto godo



.


----------



## Tahva (3 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;199814 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Ufficiale:
> Il rapporto con l'allenatore, che non si è mai interrotto, continua con fiducia e in assoluta e reciproca stima".*



Stima, tipo dargli dell'incompetente, dire che "non ci capisce niente"...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Giusto anche questo, ma alla fine ricordo pochi casi come Conte. Di solito le pretese, giustamente anche, le ha chi ha già dimostrato.



quando ad allegri hanno smantellato la squadra aveva vinto scudetto e supercoppa.
dài, non prendiamoci in giro, per anni s'è accusato ancelotti di essere uno yesman e dipinto il livornese come l'erede di don fabio, salvo poi constatare che ha una dignità nettamente inferiore a carletto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Per questo, temo la qualificazione per la Champions.



Se dovesse cannare i preliminari, lo esonerano il giorno dopo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A dire il vero sono ANNI che chiediamo rinforzi di qualità per il centrocampo.



la qualità c'era, e pure abbondante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

L'anno prossimo vinceremo la CL con Allegri.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Ufficiale:
> 
> MILANO - Ecco le parole del Presidente Onorario Silvio Berlusconi al termine del vertice di Arcore con Adriano Galliani e Massimiliano Allegri:
> 
> "Abbiamo gioito insieme davanti a Milan Channel per la vittoria della squadra Primavera che è approdata alle semifinali scudetto. Sono felice per l'andamento del settore giovanile rossonero che vede nelle finali anche le squadre Allievi e Giovanissimi Nazionali. Con Galliani e Allegri abbiamo avuto una franca e cordiale discussione in cui si è rivisitata e analizzata la stagione passata e c'è stato un chiarimento su alcune cose. Si è trovato un accordo su diritti e doveri della Società verso l'allenatore e dell'allenatore verso la Società. Inoltre, si è parlato anche del tipo di gioco che il Milan dovrà praticare e sulla rosa della prossima squadra. Sono state anche tracciate le linee guida del prossimo mercato. Il rapporto con l'allenatore, che non si è mai interrotto, continua con fiducia e in assoluta e reciproca stima".*



.


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Non posso essere felice di Allegri, ma il ventaglio dei nomi usciti come sostituiti non facevano ben sperare.

L'importante è non rinnovare. 4 anni è il tempo massimo di permanenza per un allenatore in una squadra. Oltre rischid i creare figli e figliocci e sopratutto che i giocatori non ti ascoltino.

Adesso, dopo le parole del nano mi aspetto:

Poli + Obgonna + Cerci + ALCANTARA


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo vinceremo la CL con Allegri.



Yabadabadou


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, mi basta citare una cosa: ricordo Boateng, a gennaio 2012, agli oscar del calcio, che alla domanda "chi vince lo scudetto quest'anno?" rispose "Noi, è naturale." Troppa presunzione, in tutta la squadra, che si è comportata per tutto il campionato come se quello scudetto le fosse dovuto (pensavano che il fatto di avere Ibra in rosa assegni automaticamente lo scudetto?), ed ha finito col perderlo. E col perderlo, peraltro, dopo aver sprecato tutti i punti di passaggio, anche davanti ad una partita decisiva, quando si disse "se il Milan non vince il derby, la juve vince lo scudetto". Risultato? Brutalizzati da Milito.
> Un altro big match made in allegri...




Si è di cose da citare c'è ne sono ancora mille..Thiago Silva rischiato e rotto contro la Roma (partita inutile o quasi per noi) big match tutti sbagliati,continuare a schierare Robinho INDECENTE quando si aveva la promessa El Shaarawy etc etc..Potrei andare ancora avanti per 3 ore e sono sicuro che lo potresti fare pure tu....
Questo rinnovo è una sciagura.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2013)

non ha rinnovato, ci sarà un altro teatrino nei prossimi mesi per il rinnovo


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Non posso essere felice di Allegri, ma il ventaglio dei nomi usciti come sostituiti non facevano ben sperare.
> 
> L'importante è non rinnovare. 4 anni è il tempo massimo di permanenza per un allenatore in una squadra. Oltre rischid i creare figli e figliocci e sopratutto che i giocatori non ti ascoltino.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe davvero un grande mercato (di questi tempi)


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Poli + Obgonna + Cerci + ALCANTARA


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quando ad allegri hanno smantellato la squadra aveva vinto scudetto e supercoppa.
> dài, non prendiamoci in giro, per anni s'è accusato ancelotti di essere uno yesman e dipinto il livornese come l'erede di don fabio, salvo poi constatare che ha una dignità nettamente inferiore a carletto.



Sì vabbè, non è mica un Capello o un Mourinho per aver vinto uno Scudetto una Supercoppa. Quegli allenatori sono di un'altra categoria. Detto questo è vero che l'anno passato doveva fare la voce grossa. Su quello concordo.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo. Non è detto che Allegri sia il migliore allenatore, anzi. Ma si da voce al Progetto, ed è l'unica cosa che conta ora.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Non posso essere felice di Allegri, ma il ventaglio dei nomi usciti come sostituiti non facevano ben sperare.
> 
> L'importante è non rinnovare. 4 anni è il tempo massimo di permanenza per un allenatore in una squadra. Oltre rischid i creare figli e figliocci e sopratutto che i giocatori non ti ascoltino.
> 
> ...



Alcantara magari..ma se fosse possibile sarebbe solo a fine mercato, a preliminare superato, quando galliani potrà permettersi di investire più di 10 milioni.


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2013)

Almeno non ha rinnovato


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2013)

Tutto come ampiamente previsto.
Alla fine era questione di rinnovo e garanzie da una parte e dall'altra.
Mi son fatto grasse risate, ma ora sotto col mercato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè, non è mica un Capello o un Mourinho per aver vinto uno Scudetto una Supercoppa. Quegli allenatori sono di un'altra categoria. Detto questo è vero che l'anno passato doveva fare la voce grossa. Su quello concordo.



quindi per non farti mettere i piedi in testa devi per forza aver vinto 10 scudetti e 5 champions? com'è la storia?


----------



## Morghot (3 Giugno 2013)

Alè n'altro anno di gioco spumeggiante, grazie galliani, una volta che berlusconi la pensa giusta non gliela lascia fare  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

Io sono contento perchè è finita questa pagliacciata.

Chissà che domani non si torni a parlare di mercato serio.


----------



## Tahva (3 Giugno 2013)

Spero almeno comprino Poli, che a me sembra un buon giocatore, a questo punto. E per fortuna non è stato confermato il rinnovo fino al 2015 XD Sicuramente ci saranno a breve i teatrini sul rinnovo, ma mi fa sperare che nel lungo termine si abbiano idee diverse da quelle del gioco di Allegri.
Il comunicato parla anche di accordi su come la squadra dovrà giocare in futuro... speriamo bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Cmq la Riomma sempre più ridicola, non c'è nessuno che voglia andare da loro, neanche offrendo una barca di soldi per l'ingaggio


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe davvero un grande mercato (di questi tempi)



sisi di questi tempi sì, ma viste le sue parole sarebbe almeno quello che ci si aspetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Yabadabadou


Voglio mettermi sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda di certi commenti. Come ci sono gli infaticabili haters di Allegri, io voglio essere un incrollabile lover, a costo di dire cose alle quali non credo io stesso


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Spero almeno comprino Poli, che a me sembra un buon giocatore, a questo punto. E per fortuna non è stato confermato il rinnovo fino al 2015 XD Sicuramente ci saranno a breve i teatrini sul rinnovo, ma mi fa sperare che nel lungo termine si abbiano idee diverse da quelle del gioco di Allegri.
> Il comunicato parla anche di accordi su come la squadra dovrà giocare in futuro... speriamo bene.



Lo sai vero che questo significa che Allegri ha perso completamente la dignità??Significa che Berlusconi avrà voce in capitolo sulla formazione e su come dovrà giocare il Milan...Cioè rendiamoci conto della situazione in cui ci troviamo.


----------



## Nivre (3 Giugno 2013)

Tutto questo teatrino per niente.... società senza un minimo di pudore dai, sinceramente sono stanco di questi teatrini... come se non bastasse la telenovela dell'anno scorso. Che vergogna che vergogna, che vergogna!

Comunque dite quello che volete ma Allegri è uno senza balle, un altro al suo posto avrebbe mandato a quel paese questa società di ciabattari. Senza dignità pure lui..

Prepariamoci ad un'altra stagiona di M.


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio mettermi sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda di certi commenti. Come ci sono gli infaticabili haters di Allegri, io voglio essere un incrollabile lover, a costo di dire cose alle quali non credo io stesso



però in passato hai criticato max ampiamente anche tu, io certe cose non le dimentico


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi per non farti mettere i piedi in testa devi per forza aver vinto 10 scudetti e 5 champions? com'è la storia?



Non è questione di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa. La questione è la seguente:

Anzitutto conta la situazione dell'allenatore quando arriva in una squadra. Se sei emergente o affermato. Chiaro che un Mourinho o un Guardiola che abbiamo palesemente contattato, ti fanno subito richieste "pesanti", cosa che Allegri, all'arrivo al Milan, non poteva permettersi di fare. Poi la credibilità aumenta con le vittorie, così come il potere di fare la voce grossa con la società. E via discorrendo.

Poi ci sono vie di mezzo chiaramente. Il fatto che sia rimasto lo scorso anno, dopo che gli hanno venduto i due più forti della rosa mi ha dato molto da pensare.


----------



## Gollume (3 Giugno 2013)

Era ovvio che finiva così. 
Adesso magari vediamo di prendere qualche centrocampista di classe, grazie.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi per non farti mettere i piedi in testa devi per forza aver vinto 10 scudetti e 5 champions? com'è la storia?



devi almeno mollare a silvio le tipe che rimorchi..max sarà egoista..


----------



## Tahva (3 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Lo sai vero che questo significa che Allegri ha perso completamente la dignità??Significa che Berlusconi avrà voce in capitolo sulla formazione e su come dovrà giocare il Milan...Cioè rendiamoci conto della situazione in cui ci troviamo.


Ah perché, aveva una dignità prima?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> però in passato hai criticato max ampiamente anche tu, io certe cose non le dimentico


Sottoscrivo, col sangue se necessario. Se ne trovano a bizzeffe di miei post contro il mister, anzi, ti dirò di più: io ad oggi continuo a non impazzire per lui. Il problema è sempre lo stesso però, molto più pratico di ogni simpatia o antipatia personale: lo mandi via e al suo posto chi metti? Se le alternative sono Van Basten e Seedorf, permetti ma mi tengo stretto Allergia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la qualità c'era, e pure abbondante.



A centrocampo?! Con il Milan di Allegri?!


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Giugno 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Tutto questo teatrino per niente.... società senza un minimo di pudore dai, sinceramente sono stanco di questi teatrini... come se non bastasse la telenovela dell'anno scorso. Che vergogna che vergogna, che vergogna!
> 
> Comunque dite quello che volete ma Allegri è uno senza balle, un altro al suo posto avrebbe mandato a quel paese questa società di ciabattari. Senza dignità pure lui..
> 
> Prepariamoci ad un'altra stagiona di M.



Hai ragione!!Le persone con le palle sono quelle come Zlatana Ibrahimovic...Un uomo vero che ha avuto le palle di mandare a quel paese Galliani...Che ha avuto le palle di far fare una brutta figuraccia al Milan società...Questi sono uomini veri...


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Lo sai vero che questo significa che Allegri ha perso completamente la dignità??Significa che Berlusconi avrà voce in capitolo sulla formazione e su come dovrà giocare il Milan...Cioè rendiamoci conto della situazione in cui ci troviamo.



significa che Berlusconi ha preteso chiaro e tondo un gioco più tecnico e allegri dovrà accontentarlo, ma anche la società dovrà farlo comprandogli i giocatori per metterlo in pratica, vale a dire un esterno destro d'attacco di ruolo, due centrocampisti (se gli piacessero gli scarpari si terrebbe gli attuali) e un difensore centrale.


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> *Tutto questo teatrino per niente.... società senza un minimo di pudore dai, sinceramente sono stanco di questi teatrini... come se non bastasse la telenovela dell'anno scorso. Che vergogna che vergogna, che vergogna!*



.

Sarebbe da entrare nella testa del nano e di Galliani per capire l'utilità di questo teatrino, 2 settimane buttate nel cesso.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A centrocampo?! Con il Milan di Allegri?!



Non ha del tutto torto, c'era, e l'ha anche usata per un periodo, fino alla partita col Real Madrid. Lì le abbiamo prese, in più subivamo circa una rete a partita. Infatti il Campionato l'abbiamo vinto quando ha cambiato giocatori.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Giugno 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ah perché, aveva una dignità prima?



Ovvio che no...Ma in questo preciso momento ha perso la possibilità di acquistarne una.....Mi sa che gli toccherà cercare su Ebay,ma non so se la sua ricerca andrà a buon fine..


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Hai ragione!!Le persone con le palle sono quelle come Zlatana Ibrahimovic...Un uomo vero che ha avuto le palle di mandare a quel paese Galliani...Che ha avuto le palle di far fare una brutta figuraccia al Milan società...Questi sono uomini veri...



Rotfl, quello che ora piange per tornare in Italia


----------



## ROQ (3 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa godete? siete juventini? è una figura di ****@ su tutta la linea, hanno perso TUTTI, a meno che non compriamo Alcantara e altri 2 pezzi grossi, ma dubito dal momento che Allegri probabilmente è rimasto perchè non volevamo spendere manco i soldi della buonuscita. Me la immagino la discussione "il milan deve fare possesso palla e praticare bel giuoco" . Dai che domani arriva C. Ronaldo


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo, col sangue se necessario. Se ne trovano a bizzeffe di miei post contro il mister, anzi, ti dirò di più: io ad oggi continuo a non impazzire per lui. Il problema è sempre lo stesso però, molto più pratico di ogni simpatia o antipatia personale: lo mandi via e al suo posto chi metti? Se le alternative sono Van Basten e Seedorf, permetti ma mi tengo stretto Allergia.



purtroppo il punto sono le alternative.
Davvero indecenti i nomi fatti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Sarebbe da entrare nella testa del nano e di Galliani per capire l'utilità di questo teatrino, 2 settimane buttate nel cesso.



Tanto il 31 agosto è lontano, se la prendono con calma.
Per loro esiste solo la settimana dei super-saldi dal 27 al 31 agosto. I giorni del Condor!


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rotfl, quello che ora piange per tornare in Italia



Eheheh io starei calmo e prenderei con le pinze quello che dicono i giornalisti!!Detto questo di certo non ritornerà al Milan..Almeno finchè ci sarà Galliani lui non ritornerà..Non che io voglia il ritorno di Zlatan eh,anzi tutt'altro..L'ho tirato in ballo solo per far capire cosa significa avere le palle.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non è questione di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa. La questione è la seguente:
> 
> Anzitutto conta la situazione dell'allenatore quando arriva in una squadra. Se sei emergente o affermato. Chiaro che un Mourinho o un Guardiola che abbiamo palesemente contattato, ti fanno subito richieste "pesanti", cosa che Allegri, all'arrivo al Milan, non poteva permettersi di fare. Poi la credibilità aumenta con le vittorie, così come il potere di fare la voce grossa con la società. E via discorrendo.
> 
> Poi ci sono vie di mezzo chiaramente. Il fatto che sia rimasto lo scorso anno, dopo che gli hanno venduto i due più forti della rosa mi ha dato molto da pensare.



ma chi ha parlato del primo anno? io mi riferivo all'ultimo biennio.
biennio nel quale ha abbozzato a decisioni ignobili e critiche che sfioravano l'ingiuria.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo che B. oltre a passarsi la mano sulla coscienza, se la sia passata anche sul portafoglio e sganci un bel po' di grana


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A centrocampo?! Con il Milan di Allegri?!



sì, esatto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, esatto.



Quali sarebbero gli elementi di qualità?


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> ma cosa godete? siete juventini? è una figura di ****@ su tutta la linea, hanno perso TUTTI, a meno che non compriamo Alcantara e altri 2 pezzi grossi, ma dubito dal momento che Allegri probabilmente è rimasto perchè non volevamo spendere manco i soldi della buonuscita. Me la immagino la discussione "il milan deve fare possesso palla e praticare bel giuoco" . Dai che domani arriva C. Ronaldo



galeone giorni fa ha detto che allegri nel milan vorrebbe schierare il 4-2-3-1 (non sempre, il 4-3-3 sarebbe comunque utilizzato spesso), proprio per sfruttare saponara, che lui stesso ha voluto fortemente. Un 4-2-3-1 ci risolverebbe molti problemi.

Ipotizziamo una formazione così:
Abbiati
DeSci Zapata Mexes Constant
Montolivo DeJong
Cerci Saponara ElSha
Balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> purtroppo il punto sono le alternative.
> Davvero indecenti i nomi fatti.


Appunto, anch'io avrei optato per un cambio di mister ma il problema son sempre la alternative, come per i giocatori. Vendi un Mexes e poi chi compri? Civelli? A quel punto conviene tenersi Mexes; vendi Boateng e poi chi prendi? Parolo? A quel punto conviene tenersi Kevin. Ad oggi, con la nostra disponibilità economica non possiamo liberarci troppo facilmente di certi elementi.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma chi parla del primo anno? io mi riferivo agli ultime due.
> e in quelli ha abbozzato a decisioni ignobili e critiche che sfioravano l'ingiuria.



Sono d'accordo sulla scorsa estate. Alla fine l'estate 2011, pur non essendo arrivato nessuno, poteva vederla come una prima chanche sprecata. Nel senso: vi do un'altra possibilità, solo che l'anno dopo gli hanno demolito la squadra. Ed è lì che ha sbagliato a rimanere.


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto il 31 agosto è lontano, se la prendono con calma.
> Per loro esiste solo la settimana dei super-saldi dal 27 al 31 agosto. I giorni del Condor!



Ovvio, non mi aspetto chissà quali acquisti nei prossimi 2 mesi, però sta cosa che hanno fatto è senza senso.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, esatto.



non so cosa tu ti sia fumato seriamente.
1° Anno.
Pirlo quasi sempre titolare quando disponibile, mezza stagione rotto
Seedorf gioca da schifo la prima parte di stagione, con anche divers infortuni, seconda parte titolare inamovibile.
Altri centrocampisti?
Boateng bella stagione da trequartista, Gattuso grande stagione, MVB ottima metà di stagione
flamini spesso rotto

2° anno
Boateng gioca da schifo
Aquilani gioca da dio mezza stagione, poi si rompe, torna ma allegri non può schierarlo e il milan deve giocare con gli incontristi per mezza stagione, altra ragione per cui abbiamo perso lo scudetto
Nocerino stagione miracolata
MVB stagione con bassi all'inizio ma anche vari alti

3° anno
Boateng schifo assoluto
Nocerino schifo assoluto
Flamini schifo assoluto a parte il finale di stagione
Muntari schifo assoluto
Montolivo pazzesco
De Jong prima non bene, poi cresce molto anche lui, come montolivo, dopo la partita con la juve ma si fa male e sta fuori tutta la stagione
Traorè no comment


Ma dove cacchio la vedi la qualità? Nelle mogli dei giocatori?


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> galeone giorni fa ha detto che allegri nel milan vorrebbe schierare il 4-2-3-1 (non sempre, il 4-3-3 sarebbe comunque utilizzato spesso), proprio per sfruttare saponara, che lui stesso ha voluto fortemente. Un 4-2-3-1 ci risolverebbe molti problemi.
> 
> Ipotizziamo una formazione così:
> Abbiati
> ...



A questo punto però se non compri la mezzala di qualità devi comprare il trequartista di riserva per Saponara e per forza di cose dev'essere almeno un giocatore di pari livello, almeno... visto che Sapo deve ancora dimostrare tutto.

Comunque se Allegri non "rischia" Boa a centrocampo, figuriamoci se mette una formazione così offensiva. E' un difensivista, suvvia.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero gli elementi di qualità?



li conosci, non farmi domande inutili.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> A questo punto però se non compri la mezzala di qualità devi comprare il trequartista di riserva per Saponara e per forza di cose dev'essere almeno un giocatore di pari livello, almeno... visto che Sapo deve ancora dimostrare tutto.
> 
> Comunque se Allegri non "rischia" Boa a centrocampo, figuriamoci se mette una formazione così offensiva. E' un difensivista, suvvia.



Boateng a centrocampo non ci vuole giocare e basta. Comunque sarebbe una proposta se gioca saponara, se non c'è si può schierare tranquillamente poli, ma io adatterei saponara a interno di centrocampo in modo da poter cambiare modulo a partita in corso, per scardinare gli schemi difensivi degli avversari in ogni momento senza dover eseguire alcuna sostituzione. 4-3-3 per coprirsi e 4-2-3-1 per sbloccare il risultato.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque se Allegri non "rischia" Boa a centrocampo, figuriamoci se mette una formazione così offensiva. E' un difensivista, suvvia.



Il 4-2-3-1 l'ha provato quest'anno, solo che ne abbiamo prese appena l'asticella si è alzata. Io avrei usato il 4-3-3 contro le squadre migliori e il 4-2-3-1 contro le piccole.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il 4-2-3-1 l'ha provato quest'anno, solo che ne abbiamo prese appena l'asticella si è alzata. Io avrei usato il 4-3-3 contro le squadre migliori e il 4-2-3-1 contro le piccole.



ma se saponara si rivela un elemento valido il 4-2-3-1 è d'obbligo.
sarebbe, in realtà. perché con allegri...


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma se saponara si rivela un elemento valido il 4-2-3-1 è d'obbligo.
> sarebbe, in realtà. perché con allegri...



Sì sì, senza dubbio. Se si rivela valido Saponara bisogna farlo giocare lì.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non so cosa tu ti sia fumato seriamente.
> 1° Anno.
> Pirlo quasi sempre titolare quando disponibile, mezza stagione rotto
> Seedorf gioca da schifo la prima parte di stagione, con anche divers infortuni, seconda parte titolare inamovibile.
> ...



hai dimenticato emanuelson


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng a centrocampo non ci vuole giocare e basta.



allora chieda la sua cessione.
con dinho e pirlo non s'è fatto problemi, mi pare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Giugno 2013)

alla fin fine è stato trovato un accordo equo:si prosegue senza rinnovo,dato che allegri l'ha ottenuto già nella scorsa stagione,fallendo poi l'obiettivo scudetto.Quest anno invece sul piano dei risultati(mentre sul piano del gioco)ha raggiunto l'obiettivo prefissato ad inizio stagione,quindi s'è guadagnato la riconferma,il rinnovo cercherà di guadagnarselo da agosto in poi,mettendosi nuovamente in discussione,come è giusto che sia


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma se saponara si rivela un elemento valido il 4-2-3-1 è d'obbligo.
> sarebbe, in realtà. perché con allegri...



il 4-2-3-1 ha un problema per noi, è un modulo che consuma enormemente le energie degli esterni, abbiamo visto elsha, e soprattutto richiede una DIFESA FORTE e un PORTIERE AFFIDABILE, due cose che danno sicurezza a tutta la squadra e consentono una copertura adeguata. Nelle partite importanti una formazione del genere è pericolosa, ma in italia è sempre un rischio perché quasi tutte giocano di rimessa, un solo errore può essere fatale, infatti anche il borussia nei big match rischiava grosso al minimo errore di sovrapposizione o passaggio sbagliato per vie centrali.

Non apettiamoci troppo da saponara, starà a lui essere talmente bravo da spingere allegri a cambiare modulo, Elsha ci è riuscito a farglielo fare, vedremo..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

adesso realizzo che una squadra che annoverava gente come pirlo, seedorf, pato, ronaldinho (ceduto e sostituito da cassano), ibra, e robinho era impossibilitata ad esprimere un buon gioco.
lo dico io che c'è sempre da imparare.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

*La prima pagina del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi:"Allegri, il Milan è tuo. Roma umiliata".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La prima pagina del Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi:"Allegri, il Milan è tuo. Roma umiliata".*


La Roma ormai trattata come un Albinoleffe qualunque.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Elsha ci è riuscito a farglielo fare, vedremo..



lol.
eh sì, è stato proprio il faraone a convincerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

Si, la Roma veramente ridicola.

I dirigenti prima hanno perso Mazzarri e poi si sono fatti manovrare come dei burattini dai teatranti di casa nostra.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> adesso realizzo che una squadra che annoverava gente come pirlo, seedorf, pato, ronaldinho (ceduto e sostituito da cassano), ibra, e robinho era impossibilitata ad esprimere un buon gioco.
> lo dico io che c'è sempre da imparare.



Ibra e robinho giocavano in attacco e il primo anno hanno fatto benissimo, idem pato la seconda parte di stagione, sempre con i suoi infortuni (di cui allegri non è responsabile se non lo sai)

Ronaldinho se ne è andato perché NON AVEVA PIU' VOGLIA, e si è visto aveva preso almeno 5 chili e non aveva la minima intenzione di smaltirli, era palesemente svogliato, infatti è andato in brasile, non in un'altra squadra che conti qualcosa. Cassano è stato utile. Ma la qualità dell'attacco non è mai stata un problema, se vuoi qualità devi guardare il CENTROCAMPO per dio!!

Pirlo ha giocato quasi tutte le partite titolare quando è stato disponibile, per il resto è stato rotto mezza stagione e quando è tornato nelle ultime partite seedorf Gattuso e soprattuto mvb stavano facendo una seconda parte di stagione mostruosa.
Seedorf la prima parte ha giocato male, con vari infortuni, si è ripreso ad un certo punto della seconda parte facendo un ottimo finale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> lol.
> eh sì, è stato proprio il faraone a convincerlo.



sì, faceva male da seconda punta le prime due partite, lo ha messo ala alla terza e ha fatto sfracelli. Anche perché in quale altra squadra un allenatore passa ad un modulo che prevede due esterni quando in attacco ce n'è solo uno di ruolo?


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma se saponara si rivela un elemento valido il 4-2-3-1 è d'obbligo.
> sarebbe, in realtà. perché con allegri...



se non hai 2 centrocampisti e difensori capaci di supportarlo, il 4-2-3-1 è un suicidio tattico.


----------



## Principe (3 Giugno 2013)

La nosta rovina e' stata confermata , vediamo a maggio poi dove saremo e che gioco avremo praticato , e' un giorno triste per chi Ama il bel gioco .


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Roma ormai trattata come un Albinoleffe qualunque.


Godo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> adesso realizzo che una squadra che annoverava gente come pirlo, seedorf, pato, ronaldinho (ceduto e sostituito da cassano), ibra, e robinho era impossibilitata ad esprimere un buon gioco.
> lo dico io che c'è sempre da imparare.



Pirlo, Seedorf e Ronaldinho erano ormai al minimo storico.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ibra e robinho giocavano in attacco e il primo anno hanno fatto benissimo, idem pato la seconda parte di stagione, sempre con i suoi infortuni (di cui allegri non è responsabile se non lo sai)
> 
> Ronaldinho se ne è andato perché NON AVEVA PIU' VOGLIA, e si è visto aveva preso almeno 5 chili e non aveva la minima intenzione di smaltirli, era palesemente svogliato, infatti è andato in brasile, non in un'altra squadra che conti qualcosa. Cassano è stato utile. Ma la qualità dell'attacco non è mai stata un problema, se vuoi qualità devi guardare il CENTROCAMPO per dio!!
> 
> ...



sì, ma incazzati quanto vuoi, sta di fatto che i giocatori di qualità c'erano, eppure un bel gioco non l'abbiamo mai espresso.
mai, in nessun periodo di quell'anno.
non mi sembra che leonardo avesse i pirlo e i seedorf 2002/2007 e il ronaldinho di barcellona, eppure ci ha fatto divertire in non poche partite. 



> sì, faceva male da seconda punta le prime due partite, lo ha messo ala alla terza e ha fatto sfracelli. Anche perché in quale altra squadra un allenatore passa ad un modulo che prevede due esterni quando in attacco ce n'è solo uno di ruolo?



no, ma io lollavo perché sei davvero convinto che sia stato allegri a voler cambiare modulo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Godo!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2013)

comunque son contento. meglio di soluzioni esotiche e fantasiose.
ora c'è bisogno di portare al raduno 2 nuovi titolari di qualità.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pirlo, Seedorf e Ronaldinho erano ormai al minimo storico.



seedorf negli ultimi tre mesi salvò il cul0 ad allegri, e pirlo... be', sappiamo com'è andata.
dinho non correva, è vero, ma aveva una capacità nel verticalizzare che in pocchissimi al mondo hanno, la stessa che tanto rimpiangiamo adesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non hai 2 centrocampisti e difensori capaci di supportarlo, il 4-2-3-1 è un suicidio tattico.



in italia bastano e avanzano.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, ma incazzati quanto vuoi, sta di fatto che i giocatori di qualità c'erano, eppure un bel gioco non l'abbiamo mai espresso.
> mai, in nessun periodo di quell'anno.
> non mi sembra che leonardo avesse i pirlo e i seedorf 2002/2007 e il ronaldinho di barcellona, eppure ci ha fatto divertire in non poche partite.
> 
> ...



Se i giocatori ci sono ma giocano male e sono Pirlo, Seedorf e Ronaldinho è colpa di allegri? Gente della loro esperienza poi? Per non parlare di Pirlo và..era già scaz*ato quando vincemmo nel 2007 la Champions per non essere andato al real, non immagino le sue motivazioni l'ultimo anno.

Leonardo ha basato il gioco dando loro carta bianca e basta, avevamo una pessima fase difensiva e pochissima solidità e infatti prendevano una marea di gol. Senza contare che leonardo ha avuto pato sano quasi tutto il tempo, aveva huntelaar e da bravo furbone non l'ha mai fatto giocare (da prima punta sarebbe stato devastante con quella gente a servirlo), ma soprattutto ha impostato tutto il gioco su Ronaldinho. Il problema? Se hai Ibra ti sogni di impostare il gioco su qualcuno che non sia lui, non importa se sei il barcellona, l'inter di mourinho, il psg, la juve.. DEVI giocare su di lui, perché devi sfruttarlo (ed era pure l'investimento dell'anno e aveva lo stipendio di mezza squadra da solo) e questo significa mettere in ombra ronaldinho, anche perché ibra odia giocare a tre punte perché vuole avere tutto l'attacco per sé, solo con una seconda punta, robinho o cassano, a dialogare con lui e che gli giri vicino per dargli un'alternativa di passaggio. Queste sono cose assodate dallo storico delle squadre che hanno avuto ibra, l'ultimo che vuoi fare incavolare.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> seedorf negli ultimi tre mesi salvò il cul0 ad allegri, e pirlo... be', sappiamo com'è andata.
> dinho non correva, è vero, ma aveva una capacità nel verticalizzare che in pocchissimi al mondo hanno, la stessa che tanto rimpiangiamo adesso.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Ronaldinho non lo rimpiangerò mai


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> seedorf negli ultimi tre mesi salvò il cul0 ad allegri, e pirlo... be', sappiamo com'è andata.
> dinho non correva, è vero, ma aveva una capacità nel verticalizzare che in pocchissimi al mondo hanno, la stessa che tanto rimpiangiamo adesso.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Va beh se vogliamo anche negare che Seedorf e Pirlo negli ultimi tempi erano più dannosi che altro.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

poi dai Cared, se Ronaldinho in allenamento non faceva il suo dovere e ingrassava e basta doveva pure essere messo in campo? Gioca chi da l'anima in allenamento, chi cerca di guadagnarsi un infinitesimo di quello stipendio immeritato che prende. Personalmente Allegri ha fatto solo bene, non importa che piedi hai, se ingrassi e non ti fai il c**o allora non meriti di giocare, è una mancanza di rispetto verso chi si impegna davvero.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pirlo, Seedorf e Ronaldinho erano ormai al minimo storico.



beh insomma... seedorf fece un finale di stagione strepitoso nel 2011


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh insomma... seedorf fece un finale di stagione strepitoso nel 2011



Si ok, senza alcun dubbio, ma Seedorf poteva fare il titolare per tutta la stagione?


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh se vogliamo anche negare che Seedorf e Pirlo negli ultimi tempi erano più dannosi che altro.


Seedorf nell'anno dello scudetto fu decisivo, nessun dubbio.
L'anno dopo lasciò a desiderare, ma ad una certa età è normale.


----------



## ROQ (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> galeone giorni fa ha detto che allegri nel milan vorrebbe schierare il 4-2-3-1 (non sempre, il 4-3-3 sarebbe comunque utilizzato spesso), proprio per sfruttare saponara, che lui stesso ha voluto fortemente. Un 4-2-3-1 ci risolverebbe molti problemi.
> 
> Ipotizziamo una formazione così:
> Abbiati
> ...


per questo speravo in Thiago, buono per tutti i moduli, d'altro canto il colpo mica può essere Poli o Cerci?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ok, senza alcun dubbio, ma Seedorf poteva fare il titolare per tutta la stagione?



quello no,ma per esempio anche pirlo,soprattutto nel primo anno di juve,ha dimostrato che in serie A è ancora un giocatore di altissimo livello


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se i giocatori ci sono ma giocano male e sono Pirlo, Seedorf e Ronaldinho è colpa di allegri? Gente della loro esperienza poi? Per non parlare di Pirlo và..era già scaz*ato quando vincemmo nel 2007 la Champions per non essere andato al real, non immagino le sue motivazioni l'ultimo anno.
> 
> Leonardo ha basato il gioco dando loro carta bianca e basta, avevamo una pessima fase difensiva e pochissima solidità e infatti prendevano una marea di gol. Senza contare che leonardo ha avuto pato sano quasi tutto il tempo, aveva huntelaar e da bravo furbone non l'ha mai fatto giocare (da prima punta sarebbe stato devastante con quella gente a servirlo), ma soprattutto ha impostato tutto il gioco su Ronaldinho. Il problema? Se hai Ibra ti sogni di impostare il gioco su qualcuno che non sia lui, non importa se sei il barcellona, l'inter di mourinho, il psg, la juve.. DEVI giocare su di lui, perché devi sfruttarlo (ed era pure l'investimento dell'anno e aveva lo stipendio di mezza squadra da solo) e questo significa mettere in ombra ronaldinho, anche perché ibra odia giocare a tre punte perché vuole avere tutto l'attacco per sé, solo con una seconda punta, robinho o cassano, a dialogare con lui e che gli giri vicino per dargli un'alternativa di passaggio. Queste sono cose assodate dallo storico delle squadre che hanno avuto ibra, l'ultimo che vuoi fare incavolare.



senti, la questione è molto semplice, e bastano molte meno righe dei tuoi wallpost per esporla: dinho, pirlo e seedorf erano calati sia con leonardo che con allegri, eppure col primo si aveva un bel gioco, col secondo no.
ed è un dato di fatto, non un'opinione.
il tuo problema è che sei fazioso, e come te tanti altri. addirittura sei arrivato a dire che pato ha giocato più con leonardo che con allegri al suo primo anno quando questi lo ha avuto a disposizione 347 minuti in più.
e voler attribuire tutte le colpe a ibra è abbastanza ilare, perché nonostante la sua assenza negli ultimi mesi di campionato e un seedorf rinato di bel gioco non ce n'è mai stato.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> senti, la questione è molto semplice, e bastano molte meno righe dei tuoi wallpost per esporla: dinho, pirlo e seedorf erano calati, sia con leonardo che con allegri, eppure col primo si aveva un bel gioco, col secondo no.
> ed è un fatto, non un'opinione.
> il tuo problema è che sei fazioso, e come te tanti altri. addirittura sei arrivato a dire che pato ha giocato più con leonardo che con allegri al suo primo anno quando questi lo ha avuto a disposizione 347 minuti in più.
> e voler attribuire tutte le colpe a ibra è abbastanza ilare, perché nonostante la sua assenza negli ultimi mesi di campionato e un seedorf rinato di bel gioco non ce n'è mai stato.


No ma 7 gol presi in tutto il girone di ritorno indicano una solidità difensiva semplicemente mostruosa, ed è quella che ti fa vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh se vogliamo anche negare che Seedorf e Pirlo negli ultimi tempi erano più dannosi che altro



così dannosi che eravamo primi.
che poi è anche scorretto parlare di calo, perché come ha dimostrato clarence negli ultimi mesi del 2011 e pirlo alla juve si trattava più che altro di demotivazione.
e il saper motivare è una qualità che non tutti gli allenatori hanno.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> per questo speravo in Thiago, buono per tutti i moduli, d'altro canto il colpo mica può essere Poli o Cerci?



Appunto a me andrebbe bene un mercato di giovani buoni e di talento e poi finalizzati da un acquisto giovane ma già affermato ad un certo livello, proprio come Alcantara. Superare i preliminari, avere una rosa con più qualità, anche in panchina (le riserve di buon livello sono fondamentali per fare punti ed è una delle ragioni per cui la juve ha vinto gli ultimi due scudetti), poi fare un acquisto che possa dare la vera svolta al settore nevralgico del gioco, ossia Thiago. Sarebbe un ottimo mercato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> così dannosi che eravamo primi.
> che poi è anche scorretto parlare di calo, perché come ha dimostrato clarence negli ultimi mesi del 2011 e pirlo alla juve si trattava più che altro di demotivazione.
> e il saper motivare è una qualità che non tutti gli allenatori hanno.



Pirlo non era motivato manco con l'allenatore che gli ha salvato la carriera che è Ancelotti e ti lamenti di allegri??


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pirlo non era motivato manco con l'allenatore che gli ha salvato la carriera che è Ancelotti e ti lamenti di allegri??



il suo ciclo s'era esaurito nel 2007, è stato un errore tenerlo altri due anni. e su questo credo che siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## ROQ (3 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non hai 2 centrocampisti e difensori capaci di supportarlo, il 4-2-3-1 è un suicidio tattico.



ma guarda il problelma nostro non è tanto Montolivo e De Jong\Flamini quanto i difensori, ma quelli son quelli che sono pure con gli altri moduli


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> ma guarda il problelma nostro non è tanto Montolivo e De Jong\Flamini quanto i difensori, ma quelli son quelli che sono pure con gli altri moduli


Se il centrocampo funziona, in un certo senso funziona anche la difesa.
I gobbi non è che abbiano una retroguardia di fenomeni...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

vabbè che probabilmente sto viaggiando con la fantasia, ma nel caso che sia cristante che saponara mantenessero le aspettative (perché è questi due che ho ottime sensazioni, su salamon già ci credo meno) che si fa? si rinuncia a uno dei due perché col 4-2-3-1 finiremmo per suicidarci?


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè che probabilmente sto viaggiando con la fantasia, ma nel caso che sia cristante che saponara (perché è questi due che ho ottime sensazioni, su salamon già ci credo meno) mantenessero le aspettative che si fa? si rinuncia a uno dei due perché col 4-2-3-1 finiremmo per suicidarci?



salamon è un difensore. Comunque anche se mantenessero le aspettative è la difesa il problema, avessimo ancora thiago sarebbe molto fattibile. Basta guardare bayern-borussia, ha vinto la squadra con difesa e portiere migliore (non che il portiere del borussia abbia fatto male, ma ogni tiro del borussia era improponibile da vedere in gol proprio perché Neuer è una montagna, se è ben coperto non riesci a fargli gol)


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè che probabilmente sto viaggiando con la fantasia, ma nel caso che sia cristante che saponara (perché è questi due che ho ottime sensazioni, su salamon già ci credo meno) mantenessero le aspettative che si fa? si rinuncia a uno dei due perché col 4-2-3-1 finiremmo per suicidarci?



ha avuto spazio persino niang, che a conti fatti ha deluso alla grande, dopo un'inizio abbastanzaa soddisfacente.....penso non ci siano problemi per i 2 sopracitati. 

se son bravi giocano. 
allegri non mi pare abbia timore a lanciare i giovani, poi però non è costante nell'usarli (tipo merkel), oppure preferisce dosarli facendogli fare un pò campo e un pò panca/tribuna.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> salamon è un difensore.



ma dai?
intendevo come acquisto... su di lui ho delle grosse riserve.
spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ha avuto spazio persino niang, che a conti fatti ha deluso alla grande, dopo un'inizio abbastanzaa soddisfacente.....penso non ci siano problemi per i 2 sopracitati.
> 
> se son bravi giocano.
> allegri non mi pare abbia timore a lanciare i giovani, poi però non è costante nell'usarli (tipo merkel), oppure preferisce dosarli facendogli fare un pò campo e un pò panca/tribuna.



ma infatti.
a lanciarli son bravi tutti (o quasi), il problema è saperli gestire. e in questo allegri mi sembra tutt'altro che impeccabile (vedi col faraone).
per quanto concerne cristante son convinto dovrà fare benissimo fin dal suo esordio (e anche lì, boh, chissà quando avverrà), altrimenti si dividerà tra panca e tribuna tutto l'anno.
verosimilmente è saponara che avrà meno problemi, visto che il livornese col trequartista vi ha sempre giocato.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

anche a me non è piaciuta la gestione del faraone (soprattutto le numerose sostituzioni nell'ultimo periodo, mi pare lo innervosissero troppo). 

cristante boh, tutto dipende dal mercato che si farà, ma galliani in questi mesi l'ha pompato troppo con i media per farlo passare come un ragazzino qualunque.
è il fiore all'occhiello della nostra primavera, ogni volta che si parla di giovani viene citato lui come esempio, non penso verrà bocciato subito, anche se dovesse partire male.


----------



## ROQ (3 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se il centrocampo funziona, in un certo senso funziona anche la difesa.
> I gobbi non è che abbiano una retroguardia di fenomeni...



infatti, e io sinceramente non vedo sto dislivello tra i loro ed i nostri, poi ovvio che Bonera ce lo abbiam solo noi. Ecco questo poteva fare invertire le sorti lol


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente si inizierà a programmare mercato e il resto per la prossima stagione visto che questa telenovela è finita.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cristante boh, tutto dipende dal mercato che si farà, ma galliani in questi mesi l'ha pompato troppo con i media per farlo passare come un ragazzino qualunque.
> è il fiore all'occhiello della nostra primavera, ogni volta che si parla di giovani viene citato lui come esempio, non penso verrà bocciato subito, anche se dovesse partire male.



magari gli farà collezionare qualche presenza, ma a meno di esplicitati solleciti del berlusca dubito ci punterà seriamente.
cristante nelle mani di un allenatore che schifa la tipologia di giocatori cui appartiene m'inquieta. è un grande talento, sarebbe un peccato divino bruciarlo.


----------



## Hammer (3 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ha avuto spazio persino niang, che a conti fatti ha deluso alla grande, dopo un'inizio abbastanzaa soddisfacente.....penso non ci siano problemi per i 2 sopracitati.
> 
> se son bravi giocano.
> allegri non mi pare abbia timore a lanciare i giovani, poi però non è costante nell'usarli (tipo merkel), oppure preferisce dosarli facendogli fare un pò campo e un pò panca/tribuna.



C'è da dire che su Merkel ha azzeccato, sembrava un fenomeno ma ha fatto 5 presenze col Genoa eh

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Finalmente si inizierà a programmare mercato e il resto per la prossima stagione visto che questa telenovela è finita.



Programmare? ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Adesso, dopo le parole del nano mi aspetto:
> 
> Poli + Obgonna + Cerci + ALCANTARA



ma magari, io credo che arrivi solo Poli e forse Cerci, Alcantara c'è lo possiamo scordare


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Giugno 2013)

Peggio di così non poteva andare.

Abbiamo un allenatore con la valigia pronta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2013)

Perfetto... ricapitolando : 

Il nano non voleva acciuga 

acciuga voleva andarsene

il nano voleva clarenzio

acciuga voleva il prolungamento del contratto 

tutti scontenti.. il nano comprerà 2 raccattapalle dal lecce per tapparei buchi e acciuga non sarà motivato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto... ricapitolando :
> 
> Il nano non voleva acciuga
> 
> ...


Io la vedo più in questi termini:
B. non voleva Allegri
Galliani voleva Allegri
I tifosi volevano Allegri
La squadra voleva Allegri
Allegri non avrà la fiducia del presidente ma ha la fiducia di tutto il resto e paradossalmente la fiducia del presidente è quella che serve meno, d'altronde è un figuro che non segue neanche le partite della sua squadra.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (3 Giugno 2013)

ok scordiamoci di vedere in campo i giovani dai piedi buoni che abbiam aggregato alla rosa (cristante , saponara) con allegri avremo de jong muntari e montolivo .
se manca monto metterà ambrosini.
e spero vendano emanuelson altrimenti ce lo troviamo trequartista ancora


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2013)

se passiamo al 4231 possiamo risolvere tante cose.
il trequartista lo trovi molto piu facilmente della mezzala.
in piu possiamo usare meglio montolivo e de jong.
saponara non dovra cambiare ruolo.

per chi dice che con il 433 avevamo trovato piu equilibrio : l'equilibrio non e solo subire di meno... e il giusto mix tra fase offensiva e fase difensiva e a me sembra che con il 433 abbiamo avuto piu solidita difensiva ma poco gioco offensivo... hanno fatto la differenza i singoli.

per un gioco piu corale... ci siamo quasi al livello di uomini, di rosa.

in questo momento basta cerci per avere un 11 titolare capace di fare un buon gioco (ovviamente puntando sulla scomessa saponara).
poi non puo bastare per vincere lo scudetto (non parlo nemmeno di europa) ma con questi 11 allegri avra la possibilita di creare un gioco.
se non ci riesce con questi uomini (ripeto, questi + saponara e cerci) allora si potra criticare allegri sul brutto gioco.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Giugno 2013)

Per fare il 4231 per me serve comprare uno davvero forte accanto a Montolivo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

finalmente è finita...dai Max andiamoci a prendere lo Scudetto


----------



## arcanum (3 Giugno 2013)

Col 4-2-3-1 si possono provare tante soluzioni, come trequartista si può mettere benissimo anche Boateng o Montolivo


----------



## jaws (3 Giugno 2013)

Bene così, adesso Max il tuo compito è mettere d'accordo i tifosi


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

dunque ci sono talmente tanti spunti e riflessioni da fare dopo il comunicato ufficiale di ieri notte che potrei scrivere un poema, ma non hola voglia di farlo quindi mi limito a schematizzare alcune situazioni attuali:

1 - o il Berlu ha voluto sfidare Allegri e soci dicendo adesso che vi sentite tanto forti provate a vincere qualcosa se no aria (molto probabile come ragionamento)
2 - o hanno voglia di portare avanti il progetto che era stato iniziato (giovani di qualità - Faraone, Balo, Niang, De Sciglio, Crostante e i futuri Poli, Regini e Saponara)

per concludere mi viene da dire solo una cosa visto che è stata citata anche nel comunicato ufficale, se è stato chiesto ad Allegri di fare un bel gioco, il Gallo o qualcuno avrà pur spiegato al Berlu che non abbiamo (tranne Montolivo e Cristante) nessuno che giochi la palla a centrocampo e allora almeno qualche rinforzo serio dovrebbe arrivare (se no il gioco non varrebbe la candela visto che tutto sommato il Milan al Berlu gli costa un bel po' sia in termini economici che di immagine)


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Giusto cosi, le alternative facevano rabbrividire.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che su Merkel ha azzeccato, sembrava un fenomeno ma ha fatto 5 presenze col Genoa eh
> 
> 
> 
> > infatti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io la vedo più in questi termini:
> B. non voleva Allegri
> Galliani voleva Allegri
> I tifosi volevano Allegri
> ...



Qui casca l'asino; è il Presidente quello che compra. E senza validi acquisti, l'anno prossimo finisci in Europa League.
Mettetevelo in testa, Berlusconi odia Allegri e alla prima occasione si tornerà a parlare di un suo esonero.


----------



## Principe (3 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> finalmente è finita...dai Max andiamoci a prendere lo Scudetto



Scusa ??


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qui casca l'asino; *è il Presidente quello che compra. E senza validi acquisti,* l'anno prossimo finisci in Europa League.
> Mettetevelo in testa, Berlusconi odia Allegri e alla prima occasione si tornerà a parlare di un suo esonero.



Appunto, peccato che non sia l'allenatore a mettere i soldi per il mercato, poi se Seedorf veniva e metteva una 50ina di mln per il mercato di tasca sua sarebbe stato il benvenuto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Scusa ??



Lascia perdere, è inutile; a volte Allegri qui viene visto come un Mourinho o un Guardiola.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Appunto, peccato che non sia l'allenatore a mettere i soldi per il mercato, poi se Seedorf veniva e metteva una 50ina di mln per il mercato di tasca sua sarebbe stato il benvenuto.



Ma questo è il punto; Berlusconi ad Allegri lo odia e farà di tutto per cacciarlo. Nel senso che non credo avrà tutta sta voglia di spendere.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, è inutile; a volte Allegri qui viene visto come un Mourinho o un Guardiola.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Berlusconi non è che non vuole spendere. Non lo può più fare! La cosa è molto diversa. Ormai il Milan è stato inquadrato, deve economicamente arrangiarsi, la famiglia Berlusconi ha aziende in crisi nera, non si può permettere di "buttare" soldi nel calcio come faceva ormai un'era fa. 

E' inutile illudersi che se cambia allenatore si ritorna a spendere e spandere, non è più cosi, basta!


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Allegri:"ieri sera abbiamo fatto una buona cena"

Il *menù* è stato il seguente: Tortellini, insalata e gelato


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri:"ieri sera abbiamo fatto una buona cena"
> 
> Il *menù* è stato il seguente: Tortellini, insalata e gelato



Che cena da leccarsi i baffi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2013)

SBROTFL ma che tristezza,tortellini e insalata guardando la partita di Primavera.

Io e i miei amici almeno quando guardiamo le partite di Champions prendiamo pizza,birra e kebab


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> SBROTFL ma che tristezza,tortellini e insalata guardando la partita di Primavera.
> 
> Io e i miei amici almeno quando guardiamo le partite di Champions prendiamo pizza,birra e kebab



vabbè ma minimo saranno state pietanzecucinate da qualche super chef a servizio del berlusca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Scusa ??



la Juve si concentrerà sicuramente per la Champions, Napoli, Inter e Roma non sono superiori a noi...per me possiamo farcela

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, è inutile; a volte Allegri qui viene visto come un Mourinho o un Guardiola.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



mai detto...e cmq rispetta le idee degli altri...ma chi ti credi di essere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2013)

Secondo voi Allegria chiederà Nainggolan a Galliani?



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vabbè ma minimo saranno state pietanzecucinate da qualche super chef a servizio del berlusca



Evabbè ma pensavo che avrebbero preso Caviale + Aragosta + Dom Perignon


----------



## MisterBet (3 Giugno 2013)

Radja mi piace tanto, magari....comunque sarei già contento se non chiedesse Astori e Matri...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Allegria chiederà Nainggolan a Galliani?
> 
> 
> 
> Evabbè ma pensavo che avrebbero preso Caviale + Aragosta + Dom Perignon



La fiscalità di Arcore non consente spese folli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Allegria chiederà Nainggolan a Galliani?
> Credo sia la sua prima richiesta per il mercato,a detta di pedullà anche se fosse andato alla roma lo avrebbe chiesto. È la tipologia di giocatore che lui prediligie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri:"ieri sera abbiamo fatto una buona cena"
> 
> Il *menù* è stato il seguente: Tortellini, insalata e gelato



altro che colpi di mercato , gia da questi piccoli particolari si capisce che sono finiti i soldi


----------



## Serginho (3 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non è che non vuole spendere. Non lo può più fare! La cosa è molto diversa. Ormai il Milan è stato inquadrato, deve economicamente arrangiarsi, la famiglia Berlusconi ha aziende in crisi nera, non si può permettere di "buttare" soldi nel calcio come faceva ormai un'era fa.
> 
> E' inutile illudersi che se cambia allenatore si ritorna a spendere e spandere, non è più cosi, basta!



Lascia perdere, è fiato sprecato


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

io attendo Agosto per dire dove potremo arrivare in campionato e in Champions ricordatevi che Cavani e Jovetic andranno all' estero.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qui casca l'asino; è il Presidente quello che compra. E senza validi acquisti, l'anno prossimo finisci in Europa League.
> Mettetevelo in testa, Berlusconi odia Allegri e alla prima occasione si tornerà a parlare di un suo esonero.


Purtroppo sì, però non mettere un euro e lasciargli questa squadra non potrebbe che rinforzare la posizione di Allegri: 1) perché il presidente si dimostrerebbe come al solito un bimbo capriccioso; 2) *nessuno* si potrebbe permettere di dire nulla ad Allegri perché già ha fatto i salti mortali la scorsa stagione portandoci al terzo posto, di certo non potrebbe fare i salti mortali per farci vincere anche lo scudetto. *Nessun* allenatore può centrare degli obiettivi con Muntari e Flamini a centrocampo e Bonera, Civelli e Zaccardo in difesa.


----------



## folletto (3 Giugno 2013)

Il mister è rimasto perché B non aveva nessuno da mettere al suo posto e non voleva spendere dei bei soldi per un vero allenatore. Comunque mille volte meglio un Allegri "sopportato", che ha fatto bene la scorsa stagione e con un gruppo legato a lui, che un esordiente (magari anche arrogante). Spero (anche se non molto) di poter vedere all'opera Allegri con un discreto centrocampo, potremo così dare un giudizio più completo su di lui, e spero (ancora meno) che i teatrini siano finiti qua per questa estate.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

*Gattuso:"Il caso Allegri? Ancora una volta ha funzionato la magia di Galliani. L'ho chiamato stamattina per congratularmi con lui. Il Milan ha dimostrato ancora una volta di sapere scegliere le persone giuste per andare avanti. Quando ho letto il mio nome, quello di Inzaghi e quello di Seedorf accostati alla panchina del Milan ho pensato che fosse troppo presto per noi".*


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente una cosa intelligente.


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

grande Gattuso!!

anche se secondo me solo quando avrà rinnovato allora potremo parlare di vittoria del Gallo, per ora dietro l' angolo ci sono Spalletti, Inzaghi e Seedorf


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2013)

Ma quindi senza rinnovo?


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma quindi senza rinnovo?



yes!!

a mio avviso è una vittoria un po' strana....


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il mister è rimasto perché B non aveva nessuno da mettere al suo posto e non voleva spendere dei bei soldi per un vero allenatore. Comunque mille volte meglio un Allegri "sopportato", che ha fatto bene la scorsa stagione e con un gruppo legato a lui, che un esordiente (magari anche arrogante). Spero (anche se non molto) di poter vedere all'opera Allegri con un discreto centrocampo, potremo così dare un giudizio più completo su di lui, e spero (ancora meno) che i teatrini siano finiti qua per questa estate.


Dannatamente daccordo


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> yes!!
> 
> a mio avviso è una vittoria un po' strana....



si senza rinnovo o si con rinnovo?


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

senza rinnovo....in pratica non lo ha cacciato tutto qui!!

hahahaaaa.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Gattuso che dice frasi intelligenti


Il mondo sta per finire


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

Molti di voi dicono che Seedorf in futuro sarà un grande allenatore, io penso invece abbia buyone possibilità Gattuso, chiaramente a sensazione.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

*Allegri resta al Milan*, ma *senza rinnovo* di contratto e senza garanzie. Se il Milan dovesse superare il *turno di Champions*, le parti potrebbero ritrovarsi e firmare un nuovo accordo.

Di Marzio


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2013)

Ma non aveva chiesto il rinnovo e garanzie sul mercato?

Yesman


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva chiesto il rinnovo e garanzie sul mercato?
> 
> Yesman



Admin si riferisce alle garanzie contrattuali.Di quelle ha parlato Di Marzio.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2013)

Beh la società si sta muovendo,quantomeno rispetto lo scorso anno.Poi se alcuni s'aspettavano il Fabregas o lo Schweini di turno,allora sono fuori di melone,ma di brutto.


----------

